# The Sims 3



## xgemma86x

Anyone else play it?! I just bought it today and I'm pretty sure I saw on here a while back that there were a few Sims lovers:blushing:


----------



## RabbitMonster

I do! I have to warn you though, if you plan on playing it, set aside a whole day. You just don't want to stop!

And cheats make it SO much easier


----------



## WhippetyAmey

I am a massive fan, although I'm always tied between cheating and playing a proper game!! 

It is great, but I found a big difference from Sims 2


----------



## xgemma86x

Rabbitmonkee said:


> I do! I have to warn you though, if you plan on playing it, set aside a whole day. You just don't want to stop!
> 
> And cheats make it SO much easier


I'm in the process of building my own house so the 'extra money' cheat has come in handy:blushing:


----------



## RabbitMonster

WhippetyAmey said:


> I am a massive fan, although *I'm always tied between cheating and playing a proper game!! *
> 
> It is great, but I found a big difference from Sims 2


Forget the proper game, it can be hard enough as it is with the cheats! :001_tt2:


----------



## WhippetyAmey

Rabbitmonkee said:


> Forget the proper game, it can be hard enough as it is with the cheats! :001_tt2:


But I also feel so guilty...


----------



## xgemma86x

Don't feel guilty


----------



## Tigerneko

Yep! Another massive Sims fan over here :thumbup:

I always use the cheats, only really the money one though 

I dunno if you can do it on Sims 3, but on Sims 2, I used to love making a little graveyard on my house..... which meant moving loads of families in just to kill them off  but I haven't tried it on Sims 3 yet.... I think I know what i'm doing tomorrow :lol: :lol:


----------



## RabbitMonster

WhippetyAmey said:


> But I also feel so guilty...


Guilt schmilt. Think of all that looooooverly furniture you can provide for your sims, so their mood will very rarely go down. Plus, when their mood is up, they learn skills faster, which means they go up the job ladder faster, which makes their mood better. It's a win-win!


----------



## RabbitMonster

Tigerneko said:


> Yep! Another massive Sims fan over here :thumbup:
> 
> I always use the cheats, only really the money one though
> 
> I dunno if you can do it on Sims 3, but on Sims 2, I used to love making a little graveyard on my house..... which meant moving loads of families in just to kill them off  but I haven't tried it on Sims 3 yet.... I think I know what i'm doing tomorrow :lol: :lol:


On Sims 2 I used to build a base of a good house, give them a rubbish cooker, remove all the doors, no telephone and just wait for the whole thing to go up in flames. The value of the property plummeted when I moved another family in, meaning I could build a much better house for the new family 

Haven't tried this for Sims 3 though, not sure it would work.


----------



## Tigerneko

Rabbitmonkee said:


> On Sims 2 I used to build a base of a good house, give them a rubbish cooker, remove all the doors, no telephone and just wait for the whole thing to go up in flames. The value of the property plummeted when I moved another family in, meaning I could build a much better house for the new family
> 
> Haven't tried this for Sims 3 though, not sure it would work.


LOL, it's making me giggle just talking about it :lol:

I used to build a really small room, put a fire in it, put a rug in front of the fire and a plant at either side of it, then at the other side of the room i'd put a cooker and a fridge.... i'd take the doors and windows away (I know the windows don't make a difference but it just added more fun and cruelty :lol: :lol and I just used to use the same little room over and over again, it's quite theraputic when you're angry about something


----------



## xgemma86x

This is gonna sound like such a dumb question but I can't find how to add my windows/doors??:blushing:


----------



## katie200

xgemma86x said:


> Anyone else play it?! I just bought it today and I'm pretty sure I saw on here a while back that there were a few Sims lovers:blushing:


hahahaha yeah i play it too it adictive but verry fun


----------



## RabbitMonster

Tigerneko said:


> LOL, it's making me giggle just talking about it :lol:
> 
> I used to build a really small room, put a fire in it, put a rug in front of the fire and a plant at either side of it, then at the other side of the room i'd put a cooker and a fridge.... i'd take the doors and windows away (I know the windows don't make a difference but it just added more fun and cruelty :lol: :lol and I just used to use the same little room over and over again, it's quite theraputic when you're angry about something


You evil, evil person :lol: :lol: :lol:



xgemma86x said:


> This is gonna sound like such a dumb question but I can't find how to add my windows/doors??:blushing:


They're in your build menu, there's like a cross section of a house, click on the window, there's your windows menu, click on the door, there's your door menu


----------



## WhippetyAmey

Haha I know! I don't feel that guilty, when I see their shiney car! 

I always go down the same route though... man and woman, fall in love, get married, have child, have child, have twins, have child if I haven't had twins... realise I have too many people to look after and I'm going off my house, and start a new family!!! 

Hopeless! I did try and guy and guy being house mates, and then I made one of the guys get a girlfriend and kicked the other guy out... then they got married and had kids - again!!  :blushing:


----------



## katie200

xgemma86x said:


> This is gonna sound like such a dumb question but I can't find how to add my windows/doors??:blushing:


The Sims - 3 Building an Expert House (Part 4 - Doors,Windows, Stairs etc.) - YouTube

this shows ya how to add windows and doors


----------



## xgemma86x

Rabbitmonkee said:


> You evil, evil person :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> They're in your build menu, there's like a cross section of a house, click on the window, there's your windows menu, click on the door, there's your door menu





katie200 said:


> The Sims - 3 Building an Expert House (Part 4 - Doors,Windows, Stairs etc.) - YouTube
> 
> this shows ya how to add windows and doors


Thankyou so much 

I'm not so addicted atm but then again im preoccupied by the BGT final


----------



## katie200

xgemma86x said:


> Thankyou so much
> 
> I'm not so addicted atm but then again im preoccupied by the BGT final


hahahaha give it a few day gemma youll be like where the time go  and your welcome when i fist started the game the youtube tortolls helped


----------



## Mese

Havent played it in ages ... and not likely to for a while now cos my Daughter nicked it when she went back to Scotland under the guise of seeing what it was like 
Kids !


----------



## xgemma86x

katie200 said:


> hahahaha give it a few day gemma youll be like where the time go  and your welcome when i fist started the game the youtube tortolls helped


Haha il be spending all my spare time on it. Need something to pass the time now


----------



## CavalierOwner

I love the Sims, but I never cheat! :nono: I prefer to earn the money and make the house pretty as I go along. :lol: It would be so much easier to use the money cheat but I refuse to use it.


----------



## Staysee

I ALWAYS use the money cheat! haha

I have an issue though, i love building houses but i cannot build a good house, i always make rooms far far too big!

I also cant help but just make my characters fall in love [me with a celeb of course haha] have a family etc the same thing all the time!


----------



## Tigerneko

Staysee said:


> I ALWAYS use the money cheat! haha
> 
> I have an issue though, i love building houses but i cannot build a good house, i always make rooms far far too big!
> 
> I also cant help but just make my characters fall in love [*me with a celeb of course *haha] have a family etc the same thing all the time!


I am *SO* glad i'm not the only one


----------



## Staysee

Tigerneko said:


> I am *SO* glad i'm not the only one


One time i made me and friend as housemates.....but then i made another house with two male housemates of celebdom and i only focused on my sim XD haha

Who have you made then?


----------



## Tigerneko

Staysee said:


> One time i made me and friend as housemates.....but then i made another house with two male housemates of celebdom and i only focused on my sim XD haha
> 
> Who have you made then?


----------



## Staysee

Tigerneko said:


>


Should guessed....! haha


----------



## RabbitMonster

Staysee said:


> I ALWAYS use the money cheat! haha
> 
> I have an issue though, i love building houses but i cannot build a good house, i always make rooms far far too big!
> 
> I also cant help but just make my characters fall in love [me with a celeb of course haha] have a family etc the same thing all the time!


I have the same issue! I tend to use the houses they already have on there and just expand it when needed 

I've never done the celeb thing though, how do you do it?


----------



## Patterdale_lover

I have the sims 3 pets too and I only really go on it when I'm stuck at home with nout to do.....But when i go on it I spend hours on it :blushing: 

I admit to cheating to....Not just with money but by being able to just pull the mood bars up etc. :blushing: But even then it can get hard when you have a house full!

I think all girls are the same, they create families and even though they will themselves to go another way they always end up falling in love mekin bebbies lalalala 

My brother went on it and he just likes to make people really ugly and kill them ....... He's 23.


----------



## Staysee

Rabbitmonkee said:


> I have the same issue! I tend to use the houses they already have on there and just expand it when needed
> 
> I've never done the celeb thing though, how do you do it?


Easy Peasy!

Pick a celeb you like, we'll say Brad Pitt as he's known and then when creating your male sim you just need to try and make it look as much like brad pitt as possible....outfit too, pick him from a certain movie or know what type of clothes he likes to wear etc its easy enough!


----------



## ginge2804

I loveeeee sims 3! I haven't been on it for a while, as I have to try and keep myself away from it, or else I loose whole days at a time to it :lol:

I use the cheats, but only the money cheat, and the 'make me friends with everyone' cheat when im in the mood for having loads of people over their house lol. 

I must admit, I always do the same thing... Make a couple who are engaged, have a wedding, have kid after kid, then it gets to hard to look after them all, so then I make one of the couple cheat on the other, then make a new game 

This thread has put me in the mood to play now  I think I may try without using the money cheat


----------



## hazyreality

I play Sims 2, havn't progressed to Sims 3 yet lol

I use the money cheat, so I can build a nice house but none of the others. 
I like building the houses but I must admit I get bored of the people! Love the pets though 

I dunno if it works on Sims 3, but on Sims 2 if you wanted to kill someone off, you made a swimming pool and added a ladder, told the sim to get in, and removed the ladder, how cruel! It would just swim and swim and then run out of energy and then the grim reaper turns up!

I'm hooked on Plants vs Zombies at the moment!

*Heidi*


----------



## ginge2804

hazyreality said:


> I dunno if it works on Sims 3, but on Sims 2 if you wanted to kill someone off, you made a swimming pool and added a ladder, told the sim to get in, and removed the ladder, how cruel! It would just swim and swim and then run out of energy and then the grim reaper turns up!


Yeah that was how I used to kill my sims on sims2 :lol:
I must admit iv never tried to kill them on sims 3, that may be my next experiment.


----------



## MrRustyRead

i am OBSESSED with it! i said id only get the pets expansion but now i have all of them


----------



## Staysee

ginge2804 said:


> Yeah that was how I used to kill my sims on sims2 :lol:
> I must admit iv never tried to kill them on sims 3, that may be my next experiment.


Hmmmmmm think im gonna get my laptop charger and pop on sims 3 and see how i can kill off people! haha


----------



## Goldstar

My sister has it, might borrow it later after reading this thread  ..... Bad timing really though as once I start a new game I like I can't get off it and I have a huge Anatomy and Physiology exam in 2 weeks.

Red dead redemption online was my favourite (well still is) When I first started playing on that I was on there for about 20 hours straight one day  ... Anyone else play this online?


----------



## Staysee

Damn, cant remember where my disk is.....its normally always IN the laptop, but havent played since moving house and so havent a clue where it is at the mo :S


----------



## xgemma86x

I'm back on Sims 3 even tho I have other things to do  I blame everyone in this thread lol!!


----------



## katie200

xgemma86x said:


> I'm back on Sims 3 even tho I have other things to do  I blame everyone in this thread lol!!


hahahahaha Gemma its an addition :001_tt2: i was playing mine this morning


----------



## xgemma86x

katie200 said:


> hahahahaha Gemma its an addition :001_tt2: i was playing mine this morning


It really is. I'm addicted now lol! I'm never gonna get my jobs done at this rate


----------



## katie200

xgemma86x said:


> It really is. I'm addicted now lol! I'm never gonna get my jobs done at this rate


hahahahaha lol oooh i know the feeling,well there always tomorrow :idea: are you on the sims3 fourm i could add you as a friend  i think  :lol:


----------



## RabbitMonster

Welcome to the Sims 3 Anonymous Support Group. My name is Rabbitmonkee and I'm a Sims 3 addict


----------



## Staysee

I cant find my disk


----------



## xgemma86x

katie200 said:


> hahahahaha lol oooh i know the feeling,well there always tomorrow :idea: are you on the sims3 fourm i could add you as a friend  i think  :lol:


How do I do that?


----------



## xgemma86x

Staysee said:


> I cant find my disk


Gutted for you  Hope you find it soon  x


----------



## xgemma86x

Rabbitmonkee said:


> Welcome to the Sims 3 Anonymous Support Group. My name is Rabbitmonkee and I'm a Sims 3 addict


My name is xgemma86x and I am also a Sims 3 addict


----------



## Staysee

xgemma86x said:


> Gutted for you  Hope you find it soon  x


This is my "thing" i ALWAYS loose my Sims disk.....sims, sims2 and now sims3 have all been lost, so after a few weeks i end up going and BUYING the game again but i never find the original.....


----------



## Staysee

PANIC OVER​
Mum had put it on the wall unit in the livingroom, coulda sworn i left it in my room haha but with moving house nothing seems to have a place yet!


----------



## katie200

xgemma86x said:


> How do I do that?


Home - Community - The Sims 3 sign up here and then tell me your name and ill friend request you


----------



## Tigerneko

I have a Sims 3 related complaint 

I tried to do a bit of a simmy killing spree this morning to make a nice graveyard around the house I was gonna build :lol: and I made a family of like 7 people, I made all of them 'unlucky' in their traits so that they'd maybe start fires more quickly. This seemed to work, my room of death set on fire and killed them all off. BUT when the grim reaper turned up, he kept bringing them back to life, saying their misfortune entertained him or something  so they wouldn't die!

So, I deleted this family and made a new one and left the 'unlucky' trait out but made them clumsy. This also seemed to work and they successfully died :lol: :lol: but when I moved another family in, their graves had disappeared so all my murdering was wasted!

How annoying!

I think i'm gonna go back to Sims 2 instead


----------



## Staysee

I'm xStaysee on sims....or XStaysee is the small x dont work


----------



## pheebus

I LOVE sims! 
We have the Sims 3 Pets on PS3 (the actual game not an expansion pack) If you get the limited edition one you can have robo dos, dos that look like pandas and tigers, skeleton dogs and patterned dogs.  You can also get rainbow patterned cats, cats dressed like batman and cats that look like skunks!  
xx


----------



## xgemma86x

katie200 said:


> Home - Community - The Sims 3 sign up here and then tell me your name and ill friend request you


I think it's gemma_naylor12


----------



## xgemma86x

Staysee said:


> PANIC OVER​
> Mum had put it on the wall unit in the livingroom, coulda sworn i left it in my room haha but with moving house nothing seems to have a place yet!


Welcome to the Sims 3 support group


----------



## Staysee

Tigerneko said:


> I have a Sims 3 related complaint
> 
> I tried to do a bit of a simmy killing spree this morning to make a nice graveyard around the house I was gonna build :lol: and I made a family of like 7 people, I made all of them 'unlucky' in their traits so that they'd maybe start fires more quickly. This seemed to work, my room of death set on fire and killed them all off. BUT when the grim reaper turned up, he kept bringing them back to life, saying their misfortune entertained him or something  so they wouldn't die!
> 
> So, I deleted this family and made a new one and left the 'unlucky' trait out but made them clumsy. This also seemed to work and they successfully died :lol: :lol: but when I moved another family in, their graves had disappeared so all my murdering was wasted!
> 
> How annoying!
> 
> I think i'm gonna go back to Sims 2 instead


Annoying :S

I know sometimes when a house emptys of people all the stuff inside does too, maybe do it again and then save the game before moving in another family to see if you have different options with the house?


----------



## RabbitMonster

I think I may have a day playing instead of preparing for the new I'm starting tomorrow. It's always good to have one's priorities in order


----------



## Staysee

xgemma86x said:


> Welcome to the Sims 3 support group


Thanks, only been playing sims for just over 10 years, bout time i joined a support group! XD


----------



## xgemma86x

I'm trying to register my game but it says my serial code is invalid. However,I bought it brand new from Tesco yesterday so it can't be. Help


----------



## Staysee

xgemma86x said:


> I'm trying to register my game but it says my serial code is invalid. However,I bought it brand new from Tesco yesterday so it can't be. Help


I'd say make sure your typing it in right....check caps lock and if that fails then take it back and complain! XD


----------



## katie200

xgemma86x said:


> I think it's gemma_naylor12


AHHHHH i cant find you try finding me type in katie200 in the surch bit my avtar has purple/black hair


----------



## katie200

xgemma86x said:


> I'm trying to register my game but it says my serial code is invalid. However,I bought it brand new from Tesco yesterday so it can't be. Help


make sure you read the 5 as 5 not s as i made that mistake :blushing: when trying it


----------



## Goldstar

I want to play now

Hubby is on Battlefield 3 so won't get a look in for at least 2 hours


----------



## xgemma86x

I'm on the page that Katie posted. It lists Sims 3 under 'My games'. Is it possible iv registered it without even realising?:blushing:


----------



## Staysee

OK, whats the cheat code for setting a sims levels.....like for jobs? Cos im so bored with working hard! haha


----------



## Staysee

xgemma86x said:


> I'm on the page that Katie posted. It lists Sims 3 under 'My games'. Is it possible iv registered it without even realising?:blushing:


I think with sims 3, dont you register when you load up your game?


----------



## katie200

xgemma86x said:


> I'm on the page that Katie posted. It lists Sims 3 under 'My games'. Is it possible iv registered it without even realising?:blushing:


okay one minite what you do register you then on your profile there a regsture game bit click on that then type in your games code and should be done you do that for each game you have  have you got a profile what the name next to your squaire where your avatare would be


----------



## Tigerneko

Staysee said:


> Annoying :S
> 
> I know sometimes when a house emptys of people all the stuff inside does too, maybe do it again and then save the game before moving in another family to see if you have different options with the house?


all the furniture and stuff was there when I moved the new family in, so I dunno what happened to the dead sims :lol:

I've just been looking at the Pets expansion pack, it sounds really good


----------



## xgemma86x

Staysee said:


> I think with sims 3, dont you register when you load up your game?


Probably :blushing: Im silly ha!

Katie-On my page under where it says 'my games' there is an icon that says Sims 3.

Add me on gemma_naylor12


----------



## EmzieAngel

I used to play it a lot.
But since my laptop died I haven't, and it won't work on my desktop computer for some reason.


----------



## Staysee

Does anyone know a cheat to up skills for work?


----------



## katie200

Tigerneko said:


> all the furniture and stuff was there when I moved the new family in, so I dunno what happened to the dead sims :lol:
> 
> I've just been looking at the Pets expansion pack, it sounds really good


i have the pets one and its really good so cute


----------



## katie200

xgemma86x said:


> Probably :blushing: Im silly ha!
> 
> Katie-On my page under where it says 'my games' there is an icon that says Sims 3.
> 
> Add me on gemma_naylor12


added you as a friend  finely found ya


----------



## Staysee

OK, gonna start over and im gonna become so world famous....well my sim will anyways! haha


----------



## xgemma86x

My house is taking forever to decorate


----------



## Staysee

xgemma86x said:


> My house is taking forever to decorate


OK Created my Sims.....now for the house, not sure i can be arsed building one, not feeling that patient today XD

Laters!


----------



## katie200

Stick with it Gemma you'll soon have a Dexedrine hous like one I did a when I got sims pets lol




































my sims3 pics :thumbup1:


----------



## LinznMilly

Errrm . . . 

BIGGG Sims 2 fan here, but went on the Sims 3 base game this afternoon. Made my family up and went to move them into their chosen house . . . Only for a caption to come up telling me my house had been hit by a meteor and did I want to accept the challenge of cleaning it up.


----------



## Tigerneko

LinznMilly said:


> Errrm . . .
> 
> BIGGG Sims 2 fan here, but went on the Sims 3 base game this afternoon. Made my family up and went to move them into their chosen house . . . Only for a caption to come up telling me my house had been hit by a meteor and did I want to accept the challenge of cleaning it up.


wow, that's lucky! :lol: well, not for your sims :lol: but i'm sure I read somewhere once that there' only like a 3% chance of it happening or something lol

Katie200, your house looks fab, I love the animal stuff! I'm definitely gonna buy the pets expansion pack, does anyone know where is cheapest? I've found it on Amazon for about £16 but if anyone knows where to get it a bit cheaper i'd appeciate it!


----------



## Staysee

Gorgeous house Katie!

I can never get mine looking that amazing, i might get some pics of mine altho it wont look good, how after so many years of building i havent perfected it i'll never know! haha


----------



## katie200

Tigerneko said:


> wow, that's lucky! :lol: well, not for your sims :lol: but i'm sure I read somewhere once that there' only like a 3% chance of it happening or something lol
> 
> Katie200, your house looks fab, I love the animal stuff! I'm definitely gonna buy the pets expansion pack, does anyone know where is cheapest? I've found it on Amazon for about £16 but if anyone knows where to get it a bit cheaper i'd appeciate it!


Thanks it took a while but well fun and pets one deffo worth getting I think it my favourite exp so far lol and the animal are so cute when there chewing up stuff or laying on the sofa I like the bird on sims 3 too


----------



## katie200

Staysee said:


> Gorgeous house Katie!
> 
> I can never get mine looking that amazing, i might get some pics of mine altho it wont look good, how after so many years of building i havent perfected it i'll never know! haha


Thanks staysee I'm sure yours is great I also love creating parks don't know why but they make fun hang outs lol


----------



## LinznMilly

Tigerneko said:


> wow, that's lucky! :lol: well, not for your sims :lol: but i'm sure I read somewhere once that there' only like a 3% chance of it happening or something lol


Nope, they have to clean it up :lol: On the other hand though, they can collect the space rocks and keep it in their inventry to sell later. :thumbsup:

Then the firefighter shows up and accuses you of playing with fire, the cheek :lol:


----------



## Staysee

So far......


----------



## katie200

Staysee said:


> So far......


awww your is great!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## xgemma86x

Everyone has great houses and mine is just crap lol. Think I made it far too big  I just can't get the hang of this


----------



## coral.

i love the sims 
its the best game around, im not really much of a game fan, but ive always loved the sims, very addictive, not played it in a while though and ill have to get the sims 3 
its just finding time to play lol


----------



## Staysee

Added kitchen, livingroom and little study area! haha not fully decorated tho!


----------



## Tigerneko

Staysee said:


> So far......


bloomin heck, that's open plan living for ya :lol:

Is there anyone else who only really likes building houses? Once i've finished it I always feel a bit sad, the amount of times i've created a family and spent about 3 days making an AMAZING house, only to never play it and move on to start another 

I find the building process really strange on Sims 3 though, it's a bit long winded and maybe it's just my laptop, but I find it hard work building walls without them going diagonal or putting windows in without them going back to front, I always hate building but love furnishing


----------



## pheebus

Tigerneko said:


> bloomin heck, that's open plan living for ya :lol:
> 
> Is there anyone else who only really likes building houses? Once i've finished it I always feel a bit sad, the amount of times i've created a family and spent about 3 days making an AMAZING house, only to never play it and move on to start another
> 
> I find the building process really strange on Sims 3 though, it's a bit long winded and maybe it's just my laptop, but I find it hard work building walls without them going diagonal or putting windows in without them going back to front, I always hate building but love furnishing


I love making houses, but then I can never be bothered to actually play the game, I just spend ages making houses. :lol: x


----------



## RabbitMonster

I used to have a book where I drew designs for sim houses :blushing:


----------



## Tigerneko

pheebus said:


> I love making houses, but then I can never be bothered to actually play the game, I just spend ages making houses. :lol: x


yep, me too! On my original Sims 1 game, I used to just build houses, I don't think I played with any families for months haha it was more like a PC game for Grand Designs 

I think I might go and have a bit of Sim time... it's either that or have a bath, but i've only got a trip to the beach with the dog planned for tomorrow, so i'll get smelly then anyway.... hmm, I think it's gonna have to be The Sims :lol: :lol:


----------



## Staysee

Told ya im rubbish at building houses....i make them too big and put hardley any furniture in unless they ask for it! haha


----------



## katie200

Staysee said:


> Told ya im rubbish at building houses....i make them too big and put hardley any furniture in unless they ask for it! haha


awwww there really great


----------



## MeganRose

I bought it a couple years ago I think and never played it.. then treated myself to World Adventures and Pets.. Cost me £55! >.<
So addictive though haha. I play it for daays on end. I always end up with a house full of dogs. I think World Adventures is my favouuurite though. 
The horses kinda bug me, and they were what I was most excited for, they don't really act naturally, and it kinda ruins it for me.


----------



## Patterdale_lover

I blame you lot for my evening flying past in a blur 

I have just finished making my latest house which has taken me the best part of 2 hours 

Hope you like, the shots are a bit skewiff!

Okay so outside doesn't look like much 









We have the little game and exercise area










The lounge with a study area next to it









Kitchen area









Dining room









And my favourite bit the bedroom, which is actually just elevated above everything else. Not really a seperate room!










Hehe now I'm off to play and get lots of cute animals! 

Wow I need a life


----------



## Staysee

I looooooooove that bedroom idea!

How'd ya do it? Was it just by having a room below with walls? If you get what i mean haha


----------



## Patterdale_lover

Staysee said:


> I looooooooove that bedroom idea!
> 
> How'd ya do it? Was it just by having a room below with walls? If you get what i mean haha


Well i'll be honest with ya i'm not quite sure!!  Alot of guess work. But here is what I think i did!

Create a regular two story house as you normally would but do not fill it with rooms apart from the bathroom downstairs. So you have all exterior walls upstairs and downstairs. Then put up enough of them pillar things to support the amount of flooring you want upstairs. Using the platform tool which you'll find underneath the carpeting option on build mode create your floor. then wala thats pretty much how i did it.....I think.....Then add some banisters (or not) and some stairs  And you're done!


----------



## Staysee

Patterdale_lover said:


> Well i'll be honest with ya i'm not quite sure!!  Alot of guess work. But here is what I think i did!
> 
> Create a regular two story house as you normally would but do not fill it with rooms apart from the bathroom downstairs. So you have all exterior walls upstairs and downstairs. Then put up enough of them pillar things to support the amount of flooring you want upstairs. Using the platform tool which you'll find underneath the carpeting option on build mode create your floor. then wala thats pretty much how i did it.....I think.....Then add some banisters (or not) and some stairs  And you're done!


Awesome! Shall try it out another time! haha

I love it when you do something new and it so cool!

I do miss the old sims where you could buy the awesome dancefloor and dj stereo [bit off topic there haha think its bedtime for me! hehe night all! xxx


----------



## CharleyRogan

I'll get some of my houses and sims up later


----------



## Staysee

Its all your fault, yes all of you!


Today i'm off out to buy expansion packs for my Sims 3....i had none and was happy to carry on as normal....now i wants the pets one and any others i can lay my hands on....you evil people


----------



## CavalierOwner

I always build like an indoor nightclub room in my house! Haha. I think all of the nightclub stuff came in my Sims 3 Late Night expansion pack! It's great for parties. I feel like playing on Sims now, lol! I also have the pets and generations games. :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Staysee

CavalierOwner said:


> I always build like an indoor nightclub room in my house! Haha. I think all of the nightclub stuff came in my Sims 3 Late Night expansion pack! It's great for parties. I feel like playing on Sims now, lol! I also have the pets and generations games. :smilewinkgrin:


I need that one then, on the first sims i had the party expansion pack and always threw great partys, so yes....i need late night expansion pack! haha


----------



## CavalierOwner

Staysee said:


> I need that one then, on the first sims i had the party expansion pack and always threw great partys, so yes....i need late night expansion pack! haha


There are also vampire sims in the late night expansion pack!


----------



## Staysee

CavalierOwner said:


> There are also vampire sims in the late night expansion pack!


COOOOOOOL! haha gonna try and get sims pets and late night atleast today...i'd love that ambitions one too!


----------



## xgemma86x

I feel the need to go on my game again:blushing:


----------



## xgemma86x

I'm just not creative at making houses. Well not like you lot anyway. I just can't seem to think of anything


----------



## katie200

my sims park/hang out 





































:blushing: :blushing:


----------



## katie200

xgemma86x said:


> I'm just not creative at making houses. Well not like you lot anyway. I just can't seem to think of anything


you will het there gemma


----------



## xgemma86x

katie200 said:


> you will het there gemma


Im really trying Katie but my house looks soooo boring!! I'm tired yet I cant put this damn game down and try to sleep


----------



## xgemma86x

Oh and I REALLY like that ^^^^ well done Katie x


----------



## katie200

xgemma86x said:


> Im really trying Katie but my house looks soooo boring!! I'm tired yet I cant put this damn game down and try to sleep





xgemma86x said:


> Oh and I REALLY like that ^^^^ well done Katie x


hahahaha gemma i know the feeling once you start to play then get some xp packs and then your pets depend on the sims to feed them you can never go tobed and put it down i addiced and thenks:blushing: you get the hang of it in no time keep praticeing


----------



## xgemma86x

katie200 said:


> hahahaha gemma i know the feeling once you start to play then get some xp packs and then your pets depend on the sims to feed them you can never go tobed and put it down i addiced and thenks:blushing: you get the hang of it in no time keep praticeing


How do I buy a fireplace? I cant seem to find them :blushing:


----------



## xgemma86x

Nm I got them. I will get there lol x


----------



## Staysee

So hard to find a game today!


Got one tho....Showtime!


----------



## LauraIzPops

Big sims fan here!
But could never play it without cheating for money!
Although mine isn't working very well anymore  It goes really slow or crashes, so haven't played it for a while


----------



## Staysee

LauraIzPops said:


> Big sims fan here!
> But could never play it without cheating for money!
> Although mine isn't working very well anymore  It goes really slow or crashes, so haven't played it for a while


Thats a shame  Maybe time for a new copy? Or clean up the computer?


----------



## Staysee

Installing show time, i love installing a new extention pack....all the new stuff you get from it! haha


----------



## CharleyRogan

The only exansion I like is Generations as I feel it adds something to the game rather than crappy items. I download content. I have a link to free stuff thats on paysites if anyone wants it.

Charging for sims 3 stuff is illegal, and the site you can get them free is NOT illegal because in EA's EULA it says that downloads cannot be sold.

PAYSITES MUST BE DESTROYED!


----------



## Staysee

what content can you download? And how on that site? haha


----------



## CharleyRogan

Staysee said:


> what content can you download? And how on that site? haha


Go to the bottom of the page, go to lemme at the booty or summat like that... loadsa free stuff that artists want paying for. They don't have copyright at all, so legally its freeware!


----------



## hazyreality

Damn you people!!! I've been on the Sims 2 for hours!!! 

I am also watching the LOST box sets (pet sitting this week) and I've decided to make a new "city" called "the island" and have all the characters  Building all the houses as basic as possible aswell, as if they have had to build them but I will get bored of that and give them everything soon!

So far I have Sawyer, Jack and Kate. Annoyed that other neighbours have turned up!

*Heidi*


----------



## RabbitMonster

How do you download free content and get it on Sims 3? It confooses me...


----------



## Staysee

So i have made a house i actually like!!!


----------



## Staysee

And the bedroom, thanks to patterdalelover for helping me with this! haha


----------



## xgemma86x

I'm off to asda. I may well return with an expansion pack


----------



## Tigerneko

xgemma86x said:


> I'm off to asda. I may well return with an expansion pack


If you can wait, you're better getting one from the internet! They're about £27 in asda, you can get them cheaper from the likes of Amazon and Play 

There's also someone on eBay doing it for £12.76 but it's a direct download - apparently they give you a code and you download it straight from EA (who make the game), but i've never heard of that before so I dunno whether to trust it!

There are also some cheaper PC versions on eBay, there's plenty of them for less than £20


----------



## LinznMilly

Tigerneko said:


> There's also someone on eBay doing it for £12.76 but it's a direct download - apparently they give you a code and you download it straight from EA (who make the game), but i've never heard of that before so I dunno whether to trust it!


My base game is a downloaded version of the game. Sounds like they're starting to offer a few games for download. And it's not just online, either. My bro's friend went to the shop, bought a game (not The Sims) and when he got home he found there was no disc inside. When he went back to the shop, they explained he had to download it from the internet (begs the question as to the point of selling him the box, doesn't it ? ut

Having said that, I didn't buy my Sims 3 version from Ebay, and don't think I'd trust them either.


----------



## Tigerneko

LinznMilly said:


> My base game is a downloaded version of the game. Sounds like they're starting to offer a few games for download. And it's not just online, either. My bro's friend went to the shop, bought a game (not The Sims) and when he got home he found there was no disc inside. When he went back to the shop, they explained he had to download it from the internet (begs the question as to the point of selling him the box, doesn't it ? ut
> 
> Having said that, I didn't buy my Sims 3 version from Ebay, and don't think I'd trust them either.


that's strange, you'd have thought they'd just give you some sort of card or piece of paper with the code on wouldn't you? Waste of a box, and it does make it look like the game is missing!

I don't mind buying from eBay, i'd only buy from someone who was selling them brand new (many of them say that they're brand new & still packaged) and I always check their feedback first, as long as you do that then you're usually okay with eBay. And if I am still not sure, I sometimes email the seller prior to bidding/buying for a bit more info. I'd rather do that and save about £10 over buying it from the supermarket


----------



## CharleyRogan

Can just download them from sims 3 website. Dont even have to get out your seat!

rabbitmonkee... Just find something you like from a fan site, double click on it when downloaded and will install for you automatically


----------



## RabbitMonster

CharleyRogan said:


> rabbitmonkee... Just find something you like from a fan site, double click on it when downloaded and will install for you automatically


I've just nabbed some stuff off the Sims 3 Exchange thing. Free furniture, clothes, hair colours, lots and pets, wahey!


----------



## Tigerneko

CharleyRogan said:


> Can just download them from sims 3 website. Dont even have to get out your seat!
> 
> rabbitmonkee... Just find something you like from a fan site, double click on it when downloaded and will install for you automatically


I'm tempted to just do a direct download of the Pets expansion pack, it's nearly double what I wanted to pay for it, but i'm very impatient and it saves waiting days for it to be delivered, or going out to buy it (so that'd be like £4.00 in bus fare to town anyway lol)

What happens if you get a new computer or it crashes and gets wiped? Do you have to pay for it again, or do you get a code that you can re-use to download it again? I'm not paying that much for it if I couldn't replace it or transfer it


----------



## xgemma86x

Tigerneko said:


> If you can wait, you're better getting one from the internet! They're about £27 in asda, you can get them cheaper from the likes of Amazon and Play
> 
> There's also someone on eBay doing it for £12.76 but it's a direct download - apparently they give you a code and you download it straight from EA (who make the game), but i've never heard of that before so I dunno whether to trust it!
> 
> There are also some cheaper PC versions on eBay, there's plenty of them for less than £20


My asda didn't have them anyway so I may have to raid amazon/play later


----------



## Tigerneko

xgemma86x said:


> My asda didn't have them anyway so I may have to raid amazon/play later


If you have a Game near you, they are about £24.99 in there, so not too bad  I might buy the Pets one if I venture into town today


----------



## RabbitMonster

Tigerneko said:


> I'm tempted to just do a direct download of the Pets expansion pack, it's nearly double what I wanted to pay for it, but i'm very impatient and it saves waiting days for it to be delivered, or going out to buy it (so that'd be like £4.00 in bus fare to town anyway lol)
> 
> What happens if you get a new computer or it crashes and gets wiped? Do you have to pay for it again, or do you get a code that you can re-use to download it again? I'm not paying that much for it if I couldn't replace it or transfer it


I would imagine you get a code associated with your email address and then you can re-download it. Check in the FAQs, it should say there


----------



## xgemma86x

Whats Sims 3 Generations expansion pack like?


----------



## xgemma86x

Tigerneko said:


> If you have a Game near you, they are about £24.99 in there, so not too bad  I might buy the Pets one if I venture into town today


That's not bad at all. I found the 'Sims 3 Generations' on eBay for £14.70  Just having a look for various 1s


----------



## xgemma86x

Just found a set of 4 expansion packs on ebay that's currently at £10.01


----------



## Tigerneko

xgemma86x said:


> Just found a set of 4 expansion packs on ebay that's currently at £10.01


wow that's good! You might have some competition now you've put it on here :lol: :lol:

I got the Pets expansion pack today! I can't wait to put it on! But got lots and lots to do first, so I probably won't have time to do it until tonight :crying:


----------



## RabbitMonster

What does everyone think are the best expansion packs? I really wanna get some, but I don't wanna waste money on them crappy Stuff packs.

Also, if anyone's looking to download items, hairstyles, clothes, etc., use the The Exchange, it's brilliant. There's LOADS of stuff on there and it's all free 

Just realised I sound like an ad, oops


----------



## pheebus

This is my house, sorry about the quality, I had to use my camera and take pictures from the telly.  I also have a loft with a telescope and work desk and 3 bathrooms.


----------



## CavalierOwner

Rabbitmonkee said:


> What does everyone think are the best expansion packs? I really wanna get some, but I don't wanna waste money on them crappy Stuff packs.
> 
> Also, if anyone's looking to download items, hairstyles, clothes, etc., use the The Exchange, it's brilliant. There's LOADS of stuff on there and it's all free
> 
> Just realised I sound like an ad, oops


I have pets, late night and generations! I like them all for different reasons. With generations you don't get a new town but you get new houses to add to the original sims 3 town (i think, not played on it for a while). You can have a midlife crisis, pull pranks, have a toy as a kid that can come to life when your older (not happened to me yet), you can go to prom and become prom king/queen and you can do loads of other stuff but I can't remember what!

Pets is obvious, you can have pets lol but you can also befriend unicorns so that you can have them as a pet! I have one.

Late night is obviously full of nightclubs and has some vampire sims.


----------



## xgemma86x

I got outbid by £1!! Soooo annoyed. Now I have to hunt other expansion packs down


----------



## Tigerneko

I bought the Pets expansion pack today - hence why I have hardly been on PF all evening  

I haven't actually made any animals yet, I adopted a cat from the shelter and he's so sweet :thumbup: but I was only on for about an hour so I didn't do much, I think i'll have a bit of spare time tomorrow so I might play with the create-a-sim thing, or make a dog park or something 

ooh, and I got a Macaw as well, he's so cool :lol:

ETA - i've only just realised how BORING the houses are that I make compared to everyone elses! Most of mine are just square houses with square rooms! I'm gonna get more creative


----------



## xgemma86x

Tigerneko said:


> I bought the Pets expansion pack today - hence why I have hardly been on PF all evening
> 
> I haven't actually made any animals yet, I adopted a cat from the shelter and he's so sweet :thumbup: but I was only on for about an hour so I didn't do much, I think i'll have a bit of spare time tomorrow so I might play with the create-a-sim thing, or make a dog park or something
> 
> ooh, and I got a Macaw as well, he's so cool :lol:
> 
> ETA - i've only just realised how BORING the houses are that I make compared to everyone elses! Most of mine are just square houses with square rooms! I'm gonna get more creative


I've found an expansion pack for £7.69 that you may like 

The Sims 3: Pets Expansion Pack (PC/Mac DVD): Amazon.co.uk: PC & Video Games I'm tempted!!

Also-my houses sound like yours!! I need to post pics.


----------



## katie200

The pets are adorable I have a lil White dog named donald he chew thing lol


----------



## xgemma86x

katie200 said:


> The pets are adorable I have a lil White dog named donald he chew thing lol


Can I have cute little hamsters on it?:blushing:


----------



## katie200

xgemma86x said:


> Can I have cute little hamsters on it?:blushing:


yes can have, hamter, birds ,and cats dogs horses  and there alll too cute :blushing: :blushing:


----------



## CharleyRogan

Rabbitmonkee said:


> What does everyone think are the best expansion packs? I really wanna get some, but I don't wanna waste money on them crappy Stuff packs.
> 
> Also, if anyone's looking to download items, hairstyles, clothes, etc., use the The Exchange, it's brilliant. There's LOADS of stuff on there and it's all free
> 
> Just realised I sound like an ad, oops


The Exchange is known to be crap in the sims community. Full of virus' and crap downloads!


----------



## Mese

Thanks to you guys I rang my Daughter and got her to post my Sims 3 back to me , lol

Ive been on it all evening , making my sim and building/decorating my new house (of course using the money cheat)

this is the front .. obviously nowhere near finished yet










and the back , which faces the ocean (again nowhere near done










and the kitchen area ... with me watching tv , weird really cos I never do in real life


----------



## CavalierOwner

Tigerneko said:


> I bought the Pets expansion pack today - hence why I have hardly been on PF all evening
> 
> I haven't actually made any animals yet, I adopted a cat from the shelter and he's so sweet :thumbup: but I was only on for about an hour so I didn't do much, I think i'll have a bit of spare time tomorrow so I might play with the create-a-sim thing, or make a dog park or something
> 
> ooh, and I got a Macaw as well, he's so cool :lol:
> 
> ETA - i've only just realised how BORING the houses are that I make compared to everyone elses! Most of mine are just square houses with square rooms! I'm gonna get more creative


Go and find a unicorn


----------



## Staysee

Why are everyones houses so creative?!


----------



## Staysee

One thing missing on the exchange would be hairstyles....i dont have enough choice haha


----------



## Goldstar

Pheebus and Mese, your houses are great. I have the tiny blue bungalow at the moment but have only been playing a few days.

(What is the money cheat by the way) :blushing: :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## CavalierOwner

I played pets today for the first time in ages, I started making this house that I loved and then when I started putting my furniture in its decided that I can't put objects on surfaces??? 

It did ask me to download an update at the start and a new patch (which I did) but now this has happened! Does anyone know why?

I have never downloaded anything from exchange! I would be grateful for any help.


----------



## Staysee

Goldstar said:


> Pheebus and Mese, your houses are great. I have the tiny blue bungalow at the moment but have only been playing a few days.
> 
> (What is the money cheat by the way) :blushing: :smilewinkgrin:


When playng the game press

Shift+CTRL+C all at the same time and then at the top of the screen a box will appear, a long box....type into that motherlode and hit enter and there you go 50,000 simoleons!


----------



## Tigerneko

CavalierOwner said:


> Go and find a unicorn


where do you find them? I'm only just learning the ropes on Pets! I made myself a Rottie, a Great Dane and a lovely Shire Horse last night  and i'm gonna set about building a decent (interesting!) house to put them in!

I came up with an idea for the house, but I don't think it's possible - can anyone tell me if it is? I wanted to make the house square and have the garden in the middle (i'll make a crappy layout on paint so you get what I mean!) but I dunno if it's possible, I tried it but it didn't work!


----------



## CavalierOwner

Tigerneko said:


> where do you find them? I'm only just learning the ropes on Pets! I made myself a Rottie, a Great Dane and a lovely Shire Horse last night  and i'm gonna set about building a decent (interesting!) house to put them in!
> 
> I came up with an idea for the house, but I don't think it's possible - can anyone tell me if it is? I wanted to make the house square and have the garden in the middle (i'll make a crappy layout on paint so you get what I mean!) but I dunno if it's possible, I tried it but it didn't work!


Can't help with the house layout coz I've never tried making one like that! Lol.

To find a unicorn....at night time (usually around 11pm or after) go onto map view, if their is a unicorn about, you will see like a white cloud on your map, go to wherever the white cloud is and the unicorn will be there (it hangs around with the wild horses). You need to befriend it before you can add it to your household (you normally have to meet it a few times) for some reason the unicorn turned up on my lot once after visiting it and then it let me add it to my house but I don't know whether this usually happens! The unicorn doesn't turn up on the map every night, and when it does it vanishes at about 5am.

Hope this helps.


----------



## pheebus

Goldstar said:


> Pheebus and Mese, your houses are great. I have the tiny blue bungalow at the moment but have only been playing a few days.
> 
> (What is the money cheat by the way) :blushing: :smilewinkgrin:


On the PS3 you get 99,999,999 simoleons!    When I first started playing, I got houses from the exchange, then got rid of the furniture and filled it with my own stuff so I had my own choice of furniture and deco but still had a good layout. :thumbsup: xx


----------



## Goldstar

pheebus said:


> On the PS3 you get 99,999,999 simoleons!    When I first started playing, I got houses from the exchange, then got rid of the furniture and filled it with my own stuff so I had my own choice of furniture and deco but still had a good layout. :thumbsup: xx


Whats the cheat for ps3 ..... Good idea about getting them from exchange, think I will do that too


----------



## pheebus

Tigerneko said:


> where do you find them? I'm only just learning the ropes on Pets! I made myself a Rottie, a Great Dane and a lovely Shire Horse last night  and i'm gonna set about building a decent (interesting!) house to put them in!
> 
> I came up with an idea for the house, but I don't think it's possible - can anyone tell me if it is? I wanted to make the house square and have the garden in the middle (i'll make a crappy layout on paint so you get what I mean!) but I dunno if it's possible, I tried it but it didn't work!


I've done something similar before but it's quite hard to get all of the furniture you need into it. I think you should go for it and post some pictures!  xx


----------



## pheebus

Goldstar said:


> Whats the cheat for ps3 ..... Good idea about getting them from exchange, think I will do that too


Press start, then when you're on the main menu hold down R1, R2, L1 & L2 at the same time.  You can't complete challenges if you do this though, and I _think_ you get unlimited karma points.  xx


----------



## Goldstar

pheebus said:


> Press start, then when you're on the main menu hold down R1, R2, L1 & L2 at the same time.  You can't complete challenges if you do this though, and I _think_ you get unlimited karma points.  xx


Thank you


----------



## xgemma86x

I ordered Sims 3 Pets expansion pack last night from Amazon for £16.49  It got dispatched today!! I also ordered Sims 3 Master Suite from play.com but they have yet to even process payment


----------



## katie200

Gemma my house of today and a wild horse :blushing:


----------



## CharleyRogan

- This is the current sim I am playing. I think she is something like 14th generation! This is Gemma, when she was pregnant with her daughter Aylin. Her other daughter Esmee in the background screaming her head off!










Closer shot of Gemma










One of Gemma and her husband










Typical husband goes back to bed


----------



## katie200

CharleyRogan said:


> - This is the current sim I am playing. I think she is something like 14th generation! This is Gemma, when she was pregnant with her daughter Aylin. Her other daughter Esmee in the background screaming her head off!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Closer shot of Gemma
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of Gemma and her husband
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Typical husband goes back to bed


your sims great :thumbup:


----------



## Mese

Are we introducing our Sims here 

Ok, this is me (I wish)










close-up










I havent done much in the game as im still building the house and grounds at the moment , but she did decide she was hungry so I snapped a shot


----------



## xgemma86x

All of your Sims are great!! Mine just looks plain compared to your lot. If I'm not working later il pop online and put pics up.

Katie-I love your house and your horse is so cute. Can't wait for my Sims pets to arrive now!


----------



## CavalierOwner

So i finished my house today and i actually like it! I went against my rule and used the money cheat just so that i could build my own house, lol. I did take some pictures of it but i don't know how to post them on here!

Can someone tell me how to do this please?


----------



## Mese

Yay ... Steve said he would buy me Pets , so I went and ordered it and paid extra for delivery tomorrow (eager or what )

I cant wait ... I want a horse


----------



## Goldstar

OH has hogged the ps3 all day so haven't had chance to play today 

Your sims are very pretty  ....... I want the pets expansion pack now rrr:


----------



## xgemma86x

Goldstar said:


> OH has hogged the ps3 all day so haven't had chance to play today
> 
> Your sims are very pretty  ....... I want the pets expansion pack now rrr:


Cost me about £16.49 NEW from Amazon


----------



## Goldstar

Will log in to OH's Amazon account later


----------



## xgemma86x

Goldstar said:


> Will log in to OH's Amazon account later


The Sims 3: Pets Expansion Pack (PC/Mac DVD): Amazon.co.uk: PC & Video Games

It's £24.99 on play.com


----------



## xgemma86x

Oh I see you have it for the ps3....hold on!!


----------



## xgemma86x

The Sims 3 Pets (PS3): Amazon.co.uk: PC & Video Games


----------



## Goldstar

xgemma86x said:


> The Sims 3 Pets (PS3): Amazon.co.uk: PC & Video Games


Thank you


----------



## xgemma86x

Goldstar said:


> Thank you


You're welcome  Hope that's of some use to you??


----------



## WhippetyAmey

Geeezzz guys! 

I was trying hard not to play, so I didn't get addicted again... now look what's happened.  

How do I take a picture of my house btw?

Not that it matters at the moment, because I've seen everyone else's and they all look so good!


----------



## Goldstar

xgemma86x said:


> You're welcome  Hope that's of some use to you??


Yes it is, thanks


----------



## pheebus

xgemma86x said:


> The Sims 3 Pets (PS3): Amazon.co.uk: PC & Video Games


You can also get limited addition, not sure if it's still available or how much extra it is, (got it as a present) but there are some really cute cats and dogs on the limited addition!  xx


----------



## Goldstar

WhippetyAmey said:


> Geeezzz guys!
> 
> I was trying hard not to play, so I didn't get addicted again... now look what's happened.
> 
> How do I take a picture of my house btw?
> 
> Not that it matters at the moment, because I've seen everyone else's and they all look so good!


Made me laugh that straight after you said you didn't want to get addicted again you asked how to take a photo of your house   ..... all this game playing is going to destroy my exams, I can feel it :001_unsure:


----------



## xgemma86x

pheebus said:


> You can also get limited addition, not sure if it's still available or how much extra it is, (got it as a present) but there are some really cute cats and dogs on the limited addition!  xx


I couldnt find it


----------



## WhippetyAmey

Goldstar said:


> Made me laugh that straight after you said you didn't want to get addicted again you asked how to take a photo of your house   ..... all this game playing is going to destroy my exams, I can feel it :001_unsure:


 this is rubbish, and i have to work tomorrow! But... my house comes first!!

 

Nah, I'm only joking (well not about the work) but I think I am addicted again... which is bad enough because I'm a little addicted to PF as well  oh no!


----------



## xgemma86x

WhippetyAmey said:


> this is rubbish, and i have to work tomorrow! But... my house comes first!!
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, I'm only joking (well not about the work) but I think I am addicted again... which is bad enough because I'm a little addicted to PF as well  oh no!


I'm addicted to Sims 3 and PF too


----------



## RabbitMonster

Hi, my name's rabbitmonkee and I'm a PF and Sims 3 addict


----------



## WhippetyAmey

Rabbitmonkee said:


> Hi, my name's rabbitmonkee and I'm a PF and Sims 3 addict


I'm really glad I'm not the only one  but how do you do both? I have my sims running in the background atm... but it means late replys and slow building


----------



## xgemma86x

Rabbitmonkee said:


> Hi, my name's rabbitmonkee and I'm a PF and Sims 3 addict


Hi,my name is xgemma86x and I am also a PF and Sims 3 addict


----------



## xgemma86x

WhippetyAmey said:


> I'm really glad I'm not the only one  but how do you do both? I have my sims running in the background atm... but it means late replys and slow building


Every so often I minimize Sims 3,reply to whatever on here and then go back to Sims 3 again


----------



## RabbitMonster

WhippetyAmey said:


> I'm really glad I'm not the only one  but how do you do both? I have my sims running in the background atm... but it means late replys and slow building


I usually dedicate a certain amount of time to each. So an hour on here, and hour on Sims. Work comes much further down the pile, of course


----------



## WhippetyAmey

Rabbitmonkee said:


> I usually dedicate a certain amount of time to each. So an hour on here, and hour on Sims. Work comes much further down the pile, of course


Okay well I'm doing like a chunk of the house... like the windows etc... then checking here... and back and forth!


----------



## CavalierOwner

I had sims running on my laptop and PF on my phone!


----------



## WhippetyAmey

CavalierOwner said:


> I had sims running on my laptop and PF on my phone!


That's a really good idea!

Also... my house is looking quite.... querky :001_unsure: but in a good way!

How many bedrooms does everyone's have? I always make too many so this time I'm going for 3!


----------



## CavalierOwner

Lol! I'm a sims and PF addict too.

I usually make 3 bedrooms! 1 for the parents, 1 that's like a baby's bedroom and then 1 for the kid when it becomes a teen/adult....then when the parents die I put the adult kid in the parents bedroom, get married n starts the whole process again with another baby. If that makes sense? Lol! X


----------



## WhippetyAmey

CavalierOwner said:


> Lol! I'm a sims and PF addict too.
> 
> I usually make 3 bedrooms! 1 for the parents, 1 that's like a baby's bedroom and then 1 for the kid when it becomes a teen/adult....then when the parents die I put the adult kid in the parents bedroom, get married n starts the whole process again with another baby. If that makes sense? Lol! X


Haha yeah that's what I do, but I normally change the kids rooms as they grow up... then keep two for the old people and then adult family...

they never die quick enough!

I always end up with 5 kids though


----------



## CavalierOwner

Oooh no I'm sensible....I make the adults work hard and then get them to have a kid when they are almost old and then I only allow them to have 1 child! Then I spend all my time trying to find a potential gf/bf for when the kid is older (usually someone they go to school with) and them by the time their child is a young adult the parents have died, lol. I hate it when I find a potential gf/bf for for the child and then they get fat when they age! Lol.

I once had a sim that gave birth to twins and I didn't want to look after two kids, so I made someone move in with me then I kicked them out with one of the twins! Lol. 

:lol:


----------



## RabbitMonster

My current family is 2 parents, three teens and two babies. The husband and kids came after, rather than being made by me, my main sim has mastered 7 skills, husband has mastered 5, both parents have achieved lifetime wishes, kids have mastered at least two skills each and babies are growing up well


----------



## WhippetyAmey

I think I give up on mine too quick!  

Must try harder! 

And must go to bed, else I'll never get up in the morning!!

Night!


----------



## katie200

Gemmaaaaaaaaaaaa here my sims/pets of sims  and small new home after i lost mine :sneaky2:


----------



## Goldstar

WhippetyAmey said:


> Haha yeah that's what I do, but I normally change the kids rooms as they grow up... then keep two for the old people and then adult family...
> 
> *they never die quick enough!*
> I always end up with 5 kids though


 ..... Mine is pregnant at the moment, first baby ever.

I have only been playing for about a week though


----------



## ukdave

I love the sims  I have the sims 2 on the computer and almost all the expansion packs and it's a great game. I have sims 3 on my ipod touch.


----------



## Staysee

Cant go on sims right now  its wrong to come home from work and go straight onto it apparently


----------



## Goldstar

Staysee said:


> Cant go on sims right now  its wrong to come home from work and go straight onto it apparently


Know how you feel. I get moaned at if I want to play it longer than an hour or so by my OH. It's ok for him to play BF3 for hours on end though 

I am supposed to be revising but keep ending up back on here


----------



## Mese

My Pets expansion came today ... and after my dogs had their walk and playtime (I cant neglect them despite how much I wanted to play the game , lol) I dived right in

I was actually a bit bummed out that I couldnt work out how to make just one ear flop while the other stayed upright for Toffee & that Teddys ears look 'wrong' , but ah well ... oh , and I forgot to add Gypsys white tail end , but im sure she doesnt care , lol
Knowing me i'll delete this lot and get it right , otherwise it will bug me

So heres me and my dogs , Teddy , Toffee and Gypsy


----------



## CavalierOwner

How do I put my sims pictures on here? I can't figure out how to do it!  I want to post pics of my house, lol.


----------



## Goldstar

Mese said:


> My Pets expansion came today ... and after my dogs had their walk and playtime (I cant neglect them despite how much I wanted to play the game , lol) I dived right in
> 
> I was actually a bit bummed out that I couldnt work out how to make just one ear flop while the other stayed upright for Toffee & that Teddys ears look 'wrong' , but ah well ... oh , and I forgot to add Gypsys white tail end , but im sure she doesnt care , lol
> Knowing me i'll delete this lot and get it right , otherwise it will bug me
> 
> So heres me and my dogs , Teddy , Toffee and Gypsy


I love how you have based them on you and your dogs. I am going to do that now when I get the pets expansion pack 

I am the same, if something isn't how it should be it just annoys me and I keep going back to look at it, full of regret 

It happened when I got the brown sofa, everytime my sims sat on it I was like yuck, in the end I had to work out how to delete furniture (didn't know how to ) and go buy the green sofa


----------



## Mese

Goldstar said:


> I love how you have based them on you and your dogs. I am going to do that now when I get the pets expansion pack
> 
> I am the same, if something isn't how it should be it just annoys me and I keep going back to look at it, full of regret
> 
> It happened when I got the brown sofa, everytime my sims sat on it I was like yuck, in the end I had to work out how to delete furniture (didn't know how to ) and go buy the green sofa


tbh if I had based them on me and the dogs there would be an overweight grumpy old moo standing there leaning on a cane and three gorgeous dogs

Instead I opted for how I looked when I was in my twenties :lol:

Edited to add :

ok , I had to go back , delete and redo the dogs , just like I knew I would , lol


----------



## xgemma86x

Mese said:


> My Pets expansion came today ... and after my dogs had their walk and playtime (I cant neglect them despite how much I wanted to play the game , lol) I dived right in
> 
> I was actually a bit bummed out that I couldnt work out how to make just one ear flop while the other stayed upright for Toffee & that Teddys ears look 'wrong' , but ah well ... oh , and I forgot to add Gypsys white tail end , but im sure she doesnt care , lol
> Knowing me i'll delete this lot and get it right , otherwise it will bug me
> 
> So heres me and my dogs , Teddy , Toffee and Gypsy


My Pets expanasion pack came today too


----------



## CavalierOwner

I figured out how to upload my Sims screenshots!

This is the house i made yesterday, still need to add more stuff to the gardens but I'm pleased with it so far....

Front









Back

























Upstairs









My Bedroom/Bathroom









Baby Bedroom









Spare Bedroom/Bathroom









Gym/Activity Room









Front Room









Music Room









Kitchen/Diner









My Nightclub









My Pet Unicorn


----------



## Mese

CavalierOwner said:


> I figured out how to upload my Sims screenshots!
> 
> This is the house i made yesterday, still need to add more stuff to the gardens but I'm pleased with it so far....


Sweet house , I love it 
Did the Unicorn wander onto your lot or did you invite them to join you ?

I still havent managed to work out how to make a balcony in sims 3 , one day maybe , lol


----------



## xgemma86x

How come you all have nice houses and I just don't?  Mine seems so boring compared to everyone elses!!


----------



## katie200

Mese said:


> My Pets expansion came today ... and after my dogs had their walk and playtime (I cant neglect them despite how much I wanted to play the game , lol) I dived right in
> 
> I was actually a bit bummed out that I couldnt work out how to make just one ear flop while the other stayed upright for Toffee & that Teddys ears look 'wrong' , but ah well ... oh , and I forgot to add Gypsys white tail end , but im sure she doesnt care , lol
> Knowing me i'll delete this lot and get it right , otherwise it will bug me
> 
> So heres me and my dogs , Teddy , Toffee and Gypsy


awwwwwww adorable


----------



## katie200

CavalierOwner said:


> I figured out how to upload my Sims screenshots!
> 
> This is the house i made yesterday, still need to add more stuff to the gardens but I'm pleased with it so far....
> 
> Front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Upstairs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Bedroom/Bathroom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baby Bedroom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spare Bedroom/Bathroom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gym/Activity Room
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front Room
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Music Room
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kitchen/Diner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Nightclub
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Pet Unicorn


wow your fantasic at houses and where you get the uncorn


----------



## katie200

xgemma86x said:


> How come you all have nice houses and I just don't?  Mine seems so boring compared to everyone elses!!


awwww i sure you have a great house


----------



## WhippetyAmey

CavalierOwner said:


> I figured out how to upload my Sims screenshots!
> 
> Oh me goosh! Cavalier Owner! I'm so jealous of your house... I'm going to take pics of mine... when it is done... so far I've made the kitchen!


----------



## CavalierOwner

Mese said:


> Sweet house , I love it
> Did the Unicorn wander onto your lot or did you invite them to join you ?
> 
> I still havent managed to work out how to make a balcony in sims 3 , one day maybe , lol


Thanks!

To build a balcony, you just need to add columns in build mode! Once you've got them up you can expand upstairs flooring over the columns. 

No it's my pet unicorn! I found it in the wild and I had to keep visiting it and trying to feed, eventually it let me add it to my household. It did appear on my lot once though! Wild unicorns appear at night from 11pm onwards, if you go to map view during the night and see a white cloud, that means that there is a unicorn there, you need to travel to it and make friends with it. The unicorn will vanish at about 5am so you will need to keep repeating the process.....they don't appear every night either.


----------



## RabbitMonster

I think I need to invest in some expansion packs!


----------



## CavalierOwner

WhippetyAmey said:


> [QUOTE
> 
> Haha, thanks! It took me HOURS. Usually I hate my houses but I like this one...just need to add some stuff to the garden because it's a bit bare, might add a pool! Can't wait to see your house.
> 
> Oooops! Don't know what happened to this post.


----------



## xgemma86x

katie200 said:


> Gemmaaaaaaaaaaaa here my sims/pets of sims  and small new home after i lost mine :sneaky2:


Katie,your house is amazing. I need to build another 1


----------



## xgemma86x

Rabbitmonkee said:


> I think I need to invest in some expansion packs!


Try Amazon or play.com if you are able to shop online


----------



## xgemma86x

CavalierOwner (sorry if iv spelt your name wrong) but how the hell did you get all that cool stuff in your house? I mean the gaming stuff etc.....


----------



## RabbitMonster

xgemma86x said:


> Try Amazon or play.com if you are able to shop online


Mom's ordering it for me tonight 



xgemma86x said:


> CavalierOwner (sorry if iv spelt your name wrong) but how the hell did you get all that cool stuff in your house? I mean the gaming stuff etc.....


Yeah, I wanna know that too!

What does everyone think the best expansion packs are?


----------



## xgemma86x

Rabbitmonkee said:


> Mom's ordering it for me tonight
> 
> Yeah, I wanna know that too!
> 
> What does everyone think the best expansion packs are?


I found Amazon to be the cheapest for the Pets expansion pack. I ordered it on the 17th and it came today (and i didnt pay for postage!)

I have also ordered Sims 3 Master Suite but don't know if this is the pack to get all the cool gaming stuff etc.


----------



## CavalierOwner

xgemma86x said:


> CavalierOwner (sorry if iv spelt your name wrong) but how the hell did you get all that cool stuff in your house? I mean the gaming stuff etc.....


Do you mean the arcade machine? If so they come in late night expansion pack. The football table is in the normal sims 3 base game.


----------



## RabbitMonster

I'll probably be getting Sims Pets tonight, and then order in more over the next couple of weeks. I'm aiming to get all of them, but I dunno how realistic that's gonna be. Why do they have to be so expensive though, it's like buying a whole new game every time. Surely they would reduce the price cus they're expansion packs?


----------



## CavalierOwner

Added some more stuff to the garden! A kids play area and an adult area.


----------



## katie200

xgemma86x said:


> Katie,your house is amazing. I need to build another 1


hahahahaha thanks it small but got a toddler and 2 dogs now in it too  cant wait to see yours gemmaaaaaaa build build not that im encroageing you :001_unsure::001_unsure:


----------



## xgemma86x

katie200 said:


> hahahahaha thanks it small but got a toddler and 2 dogs now in it too  cant wait to see yours gemmaaaaaaa build build not that im encroageing you :001_unsure::001_unsure:


My puter crashed so I have to start over


----------



## xgemma86x

How the hell do you make such amazing houses CO?


----------



## Aims

Heya
I'm from cat section don't post a lot but like to read other threads when I get a chance any how i stumbled across your thread by accident and it reminded me of my sims 2 days about 5 yrs ago... But after one thing and an other I lost disc's etc and havnt played sims in like forever.... So after readin all ur posts and seeing ur pics.... I ransacked the kids old ds games (with there permission ofcourse) and found some games they no longer played or wanted and took them to the local game shop for trades in hoping to get enough for sims3..... Well to my surprise they offered us £111.00 and I was able to get sims3. And the pet expansion plus the children got a new ps3 game and ds game plus both got £15 app store cards for there itouches so we all happy!!!!! 
Currently downloading the latest updates but sooooooooo excited can't wait to get into game!!!! 
So really just wanted to say a big thanks (not sure hubby will agree but he fishing all day 2moz so lots of play for me) for reminding me how great sims are xX

Aims x


----------



## WhippetyAmey

The outside... bit querky!










Kitchen (my favourite room)










Pet Area










Music bit










Lounge - going to be quite an active family, so not much of a lounge!










Teenagers Room - quite dark - just how it's meant to be!










Adults room (room of luvvvvvv!) and bathroom!










Kids Room - missing something... but I'm not sure what?!










Upstairs Gym area...










Chill out area










Dancing area!










Now... for the outside!


----------



## xgemma86x

Aims said:


> Heya
> I'm from cat section don't post a lot but like to read other threads when I get a chance any how i stumbled across your thread by accident and it reminded me of my sims 2 days about 5 yrs ago... But after one thing and an other I lost disc's etc and havnt played sims in like forever.... So after readin all ur posts and seeing ur pics.... I ransacked the kids old ds games (with there permission ofcourse) and found some games they no longer played or wanted and took them to the local game shop for trades in hoping to get enough for sims3..... Well to my surprise they offered us £111.00 and I was able to get sims3. And the pet expansion plus the children got a new ps3 game and ds game plus both got £15 app store cards for there itouches so we all happy!!!!!
> Currently downloading the latest updates but sooooooooo excited can't wait to get into game!!!!
> So really just wanted to say a big thanks (not sure hubby will agree but he fishing all day 2moz so lots of play for me) for reminding me how great sims are xX
> 
> Aims x


Welcome to the Sims 3 addicts thread 

Feel free to post pics of your Sims and houses.

x


----------



## katie200

xgemma86x said:


> My puter crashed so I have to start over


ooohhh dear welll i started over too as error 16 destroyed it lol but know better for next time  youll get there just start with a square mark out ya kitchen and living space and awayyyyyyy you go


----------



## Catz1

Well thanks to this thread I'm now playing Sims 3 with the Pets Expansion pack.. cheers guys! 

I've decided not to use any cheats and am instead breeding, training and selling horses. I can see myself becoming VERY addicted to this.. Thank god I walked the dog and free ranged the small fuzzies already!


----------



## CavalierOwner

WhippetyAmey said:


> The outside... bit querky!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kitchen (my favourite room)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pet Area
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Music bit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lounge - going to be quite an active family, so not much of a lounge!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Teenagers Room - quite dark - just how it's meant to be!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adults room (room of luvvvvvv!) and bathroom!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kids Room - missing something... but I'm not sure what?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Upstairs Gym area...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chill out area
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dancing area!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now... for the outside!


I love this house, especially the kitchen and glass section upstairs.


----------



## artois

i play it on my phone i find it a bit repetitive think a cheat to get more money probably does make it more interesting!


----------



## CavalierOwner

xgemma86x said:


> How the hell do you make such amazing houses CO?


Lol! I don't normally make good houses. I think it turned ok because I spent hours on it, which is a lot longer than my usual efforts.


----------



## CharleyRogan

CavalierOwner said:


> So i finished my house today and i actually like it! I went against my rule and used the money cheat just so that i could build my own house, lol. I did take some pictures of it but i don't know how to post them on here!
> 
> Can someone tell me how to do this please?


Upload them to photobucket, then insert the IMG code underneath your photo and plop it in a message!


----------



## CharleyRogan

katie200 said:


> ooohhh dear welll i started over too as error 16 destroyed it lol but know better for next time  youll get there just start with a square mark out ya kitchen and living space and awayyyyyyy you go


Error 16 is a save error, aall you do is go on SAVE AS and save the file as something else


----------



## xgemma86x

How the hell do you get the gym equipment and the different coloured rugs etc?


----------



## Staysee

My comps being a pain, but have done de-fragging and a clean so gonna see if my sims will play ball now, but gonna re-do everything....again! haha

Cos now twice i've had to go back to a certain point cos the game wont save properly and im fed up of getting so far in my career, only to have to redo the same things all over again


----------



## Aims

xgemma86x said:


> Welcome to the Sims 3 addicts thread
> 
> Feel free to post pics of your Sims and houses.
> 
> x


Thanks think it may take me some time to learn my way around the game to many choices cheat or not cheat? finally finished loading and updating and my daughter jumps up and asks so nicely pls mummy can I try it? So I'm sitting here itching to play and I'm not getting a look in!!!!!! ROLL on bedtime!!!!!


----------



## DogLover1981

I need to get Sims 3. I still only have Sims 1. Am I the only one that enjoys getting 7 dogs and starving them to death by deleting the door with no food in the room? I'm such an animal lover.  lol I also like creating 8 sims with 0 out of 10 for nice living in the same house.


----------



## katie200

CharleyRogan said:


> Error 16 is a save error, aall you do is go on SAVE AS and save the file as something else


meeee found that out too late   will know for next time :001_unsure:


----------



## xgemma86x

Just done my kitchen so now for the rest of my house :lol:


----------



## katie200

xgemma86x said:


> Just done my kitchen so now for the rest of my house :lol:


cooooooool :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## xgemma86x

I know it sounds daft but how do I buy pets?


----------



## katie200

xgemma86x said:


> I know it sounds daft but how do I buy pets?


phone you adopt them or in creat a sim you creat them


----------



## Mese

Dont make three dogs ... all im doing is sending my sim out to clean up their pee 
Poop im used to clearing up , but pee 

Please tell me theres a way of stopping them peeing everywhere


----------



## xgemma86x

katie200 said:


> phone you adopt them or in creat a sim you creat them


Thanks Katie.

I'm just browsing for an iPhone. Wanted 1 for ages and now I can't decide whether to get 1 or not :001_unsure:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Apple-iPhone-3GS-32GB-UNLOCKED/dp/B002D6WPYS/ref=?ie=UTF8&m=A19QGWARZE03VB


----------



## katie200

xgemma86x said:


> Thanks Katie.
> 
> I'm just browsing for an iPhone. Wanted 1 for ages and now I can't decide whether to get 1 or not :001_unsure:
> 
> Apple iPhone 3GS 32GB UNLOCKED Mobile Phone: Amazon.co.uk: Electronics


anytime gemma
that looks coool


----------



## xgemma86x

katie200 said:


> anytime gemma
> that looks coool


I don't know whether or not to bother because I already have an iPod and a phone haha am weird like that. x


----------



## WhippetyAmey

Mese said:


> Dont make three dogs ... all im doing is sending my sim out to clean up their pee
> Poop im used to clearing up , but pee
> 
> Please tell me theres a way of stopping them peeing everywhere


You can stop them peeing by when there bladder gets low making them go to the loo outside!


----------



## katie200

xgemma86x said:


> I don't know whether or not to bother because I already have an iPod and a phone haha am weird like that. x


hahahahahah that true ya likely got it covered alreddy


----------



## xgemma86x

katie200 said:


> hahahahahah that true ya likely got it covered alreddy


Yeah  Think I might just buy more expansion packs instead hahaha x


----------



## xgemma86x

Buy The Sims 3 Design & High Tech - PC Game - 12+ at Argos.co.uk - Your Online Shop for PC games, All PC games, PC strategy games.

is that the 1 I need for better stuff for my house??


----------



## Mese

WhippetyAmey said:


> You can stop them peeing by when there bladder gets low making them go to the loo outside!


Dont you have to clean it up outside then ?


----------



## CharleyRogan

not that i remember! think it disappears!


----------



## WhippetyAmey

Mese said:


> Dont make three dogs ... all im doing is sending my sim out to clean up their pee
> Poop im used to clearing up , but pee
> 
> Please tell me theres a way of stopping them peeing everywhere





Mese said:


> Dont you have to clean it up outside then ?


If it's on grass you don't - if it's on flooring you can but it does go


----------



## Mese

Last night I discovered that theres no petshop in my town , so went looking for the download , went through all the invalid code on the red insert stuff .... and now ive given in , its too much hassle just for a shop i'll rarely use 

but whilst searching for clues as to how to get it I came across an awesome cheat ... it makes everyone in your household , pets as well , max out their need bars 

open up cheat menu by Ctrl, Shift, C 
type in: testingcheatsenabled true 
then left click on mailbox while holding Shift key down 
there will be a variety of choices, choose the one "Make All Happy" 
this will raise all moods/needs


----------



## RabbitMonster

Mese said:


> Last night I discovered that theres no petshop in my town , so went looking for the download , went through all the invalid code on the red insert stuff .... and now ive given in , its too much hassle just for a shop i'll rarely use
> 
> but whilst searching for clues as to how to get it I came across an awesome cheat ... it makes everyone in your household , pets as well , max out their need bars
> 
> open up cheat menu by Ctrl, Shift, C
> type in: testingcheatsenabled true
> then left click on mailbox while holding Shift key down
> there will be a variety of choices, choose the one "Make All Happy"
> this will raise all moods/needs


Also, if you click "Make needs static" they don't need to sleep, eat, use the toilet, etc.


----------



## sophoscar

Ive got sims 3, generations, ambitions and pets.....i was playing it yesturday and i tihnk my computer froze. So when i used the cheat to keep my family happy my cat needs froze. As a result i lost the cat :|.


----------



## Mese

Rabbitmonkee said:


> Also, if you click "Make needs static" they don't need to sleep, eat, use the toilet, etc.


I havent tried any of the others cos im not sure what they all do ... any ideas about the rest ?


----------



## Mese

Another cheat , this time for money 

the familyfunds cheat becomes available once you've activated testingCheatsEnabled true. Here is how you add money to your family funds, this is a lot quicker than using the Kaching or Motherlode cheats.

The cheat format is really simple, here goes:

familyfunds (lastname) (amount)

My Sims' name is Rozlyn Morrow , so to make her have 500,000 I would type the following.

familyfunds Morrow 500000


----------



## RabbitMonster

Mese said:


> I havent tried any of the others cos im not sure what they all do ... any ideas about the rest ?


Make Me Know Everyone means you know everyone in town. Make Friends For Me gives you about 5 random sims from town as friends. You can also go into your relationships bar and adjust relationships, so you can have everyone as your best friend


----------



## katie200

xgemma86x said:


> Yeah  Think I might just buy more expansion packs instead hahaha x





xgemma86x said:


> Buy The Sims 3 Design & High Tech - PC Game - 12+ at Argos.co.uk - Your Online Shop for PC games, All PC games, PC strategy games.
> 
> is that the 1 I need for better stuff for my house??


hahahahahaha i dont blame you i have quite a few my self and i have loft stuff you do get some cool itams on that stuff pack too


----------



## xgemma86x

Not the greatest of pics as im nowhere near finished 

Gemma and Ashley


















My boring kitchen 









My living room


----------



## katie200

xgemma86x said:


> Not the greatest of pics as im nowhere near finished
> 
> Gemma and Ashley
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My boring kitchen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My living room


Gemma your house looks like it going well it wayyyyy better then my first trys  looks cool


----------



## xgemma86x

The Sims 3: Design and Hi-Tech Stuff (PC/Mac DVD): Amazon.co.uk: PC & Video Games

I can't decide whether or not that's worth buying


----------



## katie200

xgemma86x said:


> The Sims 3: Design and Hi-Tech Stuff (PC/Mac DVD): Amazon.co.uk: PC & Video Games
> 
> I can't decide whether or not that's worth buying


i have that one  it give you the bigger tv i think  hahahahaha


----------



## xgemma86x

katie200 said:


> i have that one  it give you the bigger tv i think  hahahahaha


Does it give you loads more cool stuff? I really don't wanna give up on my Sims games


----------



## katie200

xgemma86x said:


> Does it give you loads more cool stuff? I really don't wanna give up on my Sims games


it give you.......
wall tvs
console
beds
desks
corner bath 
loo
nicer sink thing
better comps
nicer desks 
pooter chairs
exsise runner
shelfs storage
lamp
wall mount
fire pit
plant box
out door chairs
sliding doors
matching window
gates
fish tank
gatair

that what it say in my games book  roughly


----------



## xgemma86x

katie200 said:


> it give you.......
> wall tvs
> console
> beds
> desks
> corner bath
> loo
> nicer sink thing
> better comps
> nicer desks
> pooter chairs
> exsise runner
> shelfs storage
> lamp
> wall mount
> fire pit
> plant box
> out door chairs
> sliding doors
> matching window
> gates
> fish tank
> gatair
> 
> that what it say in my games book  roughly


So it's worth its money then?  I like the idea of a fish tank because we have 2 at home lol.


----------



## katie200

xgemma86x said:


> So it's worth its money then?  I like the idea of a fish tank because we have 2 at home lol.


hahahahahaha yeah well that the list in my game book


----------



## xgemma86x

katie200 said:


> hahahahahaha yeah well that the list in my game book


Stop tempting me to raid Amazon


----------



## Staysee

In my troubles with my laptop the last two days i had to take sims off just incase it was causing trouble, it wasnt and i loaded it back on....so now im taking time on my people and house, i shall log in, finish it and post up pics in a bit!


----------



## katie200

xgemma86x said:


> Stop tempting me to raid Amazon


Gammaaaaaa youuuuuu cant blame meeeeeeeeeeeee your name above this thread you started it *point finger in gamma driection* :sosp:  :lol:


----------



## xgemma86x

katie200 said:


> Gammaaaaaa youuuuuu cant blame meeeeeeeeeeeee your name above this thread you started it *point finger in gamma driection* :sosp:  :lol:


Nooooo it's your fault  Haha I really should step away from the puter and not click buy on this item here....

The Sims Illuminated Mood Mouse - USB (PC): Amazon.co.uk: PC & Video Games


----------



## xgemma86x

Staysee said:


> In my troubles with my laptop the last two days i had to take sims off just incase it was causing trouble, it wasnt and i loaded it back on....so now im taking time on my people and house, i shall log in, finish it and post up pics in a bit!


I like the cats in your sig :001_wub:


----------



## katie200

xgemma86x said:


> Nooooo it's your fault  Haha I really should step away from the puter and not click buy on this item here....
> 
> The Sims Illuminated Mood Mouse - USB (PC): Amazon.co.uk: PC & Video Games


hahahahahahaha you should but it looks coooool :lol: step away nowww  and youuuu soooo cant blame meeee


----------



## xgemma86x

katie200 said:


> hahahahahahaha you should but it looks coooool :lol: step away nowww  and youuuu soooo cant blame meeee


It's all YOUR fault Katie  YOU got me addicted haha! I really wanna start another new house but I fail to see what the point is til iv ordered my expansion packs


----------



## katie200

xgemma86x said:


> It's all YOUR fault Katie  YOU got me addicted haha! I really wanna start another new house but I fail to see what the point is til iv ordered my expansion packs


hahahahahahahahaha i think youlll find YOU got everyone thinking on sims agan  hahahahahaha go on the sims site under set under holidays and gifts and there some fee christmas and harvest stuff and tables and stuff


----------



## xgemma86x

katie200 said:


> hahahahahahahahaha i think youlll find YOU got everyone thinking on sims agan  hahahahahaha go on the sims site under set under holidays and gifts and there some fee christmas and harvest stuff and tables and stuff


Stop itttt   :devil:


----------



## katie200

xgemma86x said:


> Stop itttt   :devil:


hahahahaahahahahaha:devil: :devil::001_unsure: :001_unsure:


----------



## xgemma86x

katie200 said:


> hahahahaahahahahaha:devil: :devil::001_unsure: :001_unsure:


I have told you that maybe I wont order those 2 expansion packs  I already ordered 2 last week and still waiting for 1 of them to arrive !!


----------



## katie200

xgemma86x said:


> I have told you that maybe I wont order those 2 expansion packs  I already ordered 2 last week and still waiting for 1 of them to arrive !!


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: gemmaaa jump away from the pooter hehehehehe


----------



## xgemma86x

katie200 said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: gemmaaa jump away from the pooter hehehehehe


I have also discovered Sims 3 Ambitions which I also really want so that my Sims get better jobs


----------



## Staysee

xgemma86x said:


> I like the cats in your sig :001_wub:


haha thanks, all me babies!


----------



## Staysee

Here we have....


Kitchen, small bathroom, livingroom, bedroom with ensuite and ensuite


----------



## katie200

xgemma86x said:


> I have also discovered Sims 3 Ambitions which I also really want so that my Sims get better jobs


hahahahahahahahahaha i have ambition the jobs are cool but still havent found out how to buld a robot :sosp:


----------



## Staysee

Then.....


House from the front and back garden


----------



## katie200

Staysee said:


> Here we have....
> 
> Kitchen, small bathroom, livingroom, bedroom with ensuite and ensuite


cooooool house stayseee


----------



## Staysee

katie200 said:


> cooooool house stayseee


Thanks!

Altho i always make samey houses, im not creative enough!


----------



## xgemma86x

katie200 said:


> hahahahahahahahahaha i have ambition the jobs are cool but still havent found out how to buld a robot :sosp:


To get a cooler job,do i just search as normal? (e.g. the paper or internet?)


----------



## xgemma86x

Staysee said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Altho i always make samey houses, im not creative enough!


You are a hell of alot more creative than me  Do you just not put walls up to seperate the rooms??


----------



## katie200

Staysee said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Altho i always make samey houses, im not creative enough!


your house looks creative too meee 



xgemma86x said:


> To get a cooler job,do i just search as normal? (e.g. the paper or internet?)


and yup paper internet still the same


----------



## Melysia

Here, here, here!

It's been ages since I've been on here! Hi all!

But yes. I had Sims2 on my mobile a while back and couldn't put it down. I bought Sim3 on the PS3 for our little girl (7 then 6) I played on it more than she has...a lot more. Forget about a day how about a whole week set aside for your settling in session! (Usual day time necessaries excluded)

I NEVER cheat, it feels so wrong. I've not been on it for ages because I got little big planet but that has fallen to the wayside as we moved house and all sorts. Still, I am planning to pick it up again!


----------



## xgemma86x

katie200 said:


> your house looks creative too meee
> 
> and yup paper internet still the same


I honestly didn't just buy Sims 3: Design and high tech stuff :aureola:


----------



## xgemma86x

Melysia said:


> Here, here, here!
> 
> It's been ages since I've been on here! Hi all!
> 
> But yes. I had Sims2 on my mobile a while back and couldn't put it down. I bought Sim3 on the PS3 for our little girl (7 then 6) I played on it more than she has...a lot more. Forget about a day how about a whole week set aside for your settling in session! (Usual day time necessaries excluded)
> 
> I NEVER cheat, it feels so wrong. I've not been on it for ages because I got little big planet but that has fallen to the wayside as we moved house and all sorts. Still, I am planning to pick it up again!


Welcome to the Sims addicts  x


----------



## katie200

xgemma86x said:


> I honestly didn't just buy Sims 3: Design and high tech stuff :aureola:


hhahahahahahaha good for youuuu:001_unsure: :001_unsure: rrr:


----------



## xgemma86x

katie200 said:


> hhahahahahahaha good for youuuu:001_unsure: :001_unsure: rrr:


Hi my name is xgemma86x and I am a Sims 3 addict


----------



## katie200

xgemma86x said:


> Hi my name is xgemma86x and I am a Sims 3 addict


Gemmaaaa we need a addition annomous goupe new cos youuu got me addicted agan  with that pf and msn fb and life what am we gonna do


----------



## Mese

Finally finished my house and grounds 

Front of house









and the back









Downstairs bathroom









Kitchen/dining room area









Hall view showing under stair dog kennel









Full hall view









Living room









Upstairs bathroom









Bedroom









Work-out room









Me , Toffee , Teddy and Gypsy









I was so pleased with my simmy dogs last night , they saw off a burglar , well Toffee and Gypsy did , Teddy was swimming in the pool , thats where he spends 90% of his time , lol


----------



## xgemma86x

I am officially jealous of your house ^^^

I haven't got a creative bone in my body  I'm gonna re-design my house once my expansion packs have arrived!


----------



## Mese

xgemma86x said:


> I am officially jealous of your house ^^^
> 
> I haven't got a creative bone in my body  I'm gonna re-design my house once my expansion packs have arrived!


Just spend hours trawling through all the free sims 3 download sites and you too can have a house like mine , hehe
Hair and fashion are my downfalls , I just love finding new outfits , shoes and hairstyles

With sims 1 & 2 I have all their expansion packs , but I havent got the slightest desire to get any of the other expansion packs with sims 3 ... weird huh considering its miles better


----------



## WhippetyAmey

Mese said:


> Just spend hours trawling through all the free sims 3 download sites and you too can have a house like mine , hehe
> Hair and fashion are my downfalls , I just love finding new outfits , shoes and hairstyles
> 
> With sims 1 & 2 I have all their expansion packs , but I havent got the slightest desire to get any of the other expansion packs with sims 3 ... weird huh considering its miles better


Mese, you're house is amazing!!!! Makes me want to start again on mine  

What free sims 3 download sites? I've brought some of the stuff from the sims 3 website... but you have the nicest shower!! I want that!

Why does work have to get in the way of all the fun I want to have today!!


----------



## xgemma86x

WhippetyAmey said:


> Mese, you're house is amazing!!!! Makes me want to start again on mine
> 
> What free sims 3 download sites? I've brought some of the stuff from the sims 3 website... but you have the nicest shower!! I want that!
> 
> Why does work have to get in the way of all the fun I want to have today!!


I agree with the work thing. Am in 2-10 today  Damn work!! I hate it lol.

What free sims stuff mese?


----------



## Mese

WhippetyAmey said:


> Mese, you're house is amazing!!!! Makes me want to start again on mine
> 
> What free sims 3 download sites? I've brought some of the stuff from the sims 3 website... but you have the nicest shower!! I want that!
> 
> Why does work have to get in the way of all the fun I want to have today!!





xgemma86x said:


> I agree with the work thing. Am in 2-10 today  Damn work!! I hate it lol.
> 
> What free sims stuff mese?


http://www.thesimsresource.com/ 
Mod The Sims - Downloads
¢½........ RAONJENA sims3 ........¢½
Sims 3 | Free downloads for the Sims 3, hairs, skins, objects, clothes, models, houses...
NewseaSIMS-Downloads/hairstyle for The SIMS3,The SIMS2.
Lorandia Sims 3 - Clothing, Accessories, Makeup - Free Sims3 downloads
::: SIMcredible! Designs 2 ::: - Welcome!
Spring4Sims
AstraSims3-everythink for you Sims3
http://www.marinasims.net/
http://www.aroundthesims3.com/

That free stuff 

Theres probably loads of other sites that I havent found yet 
I forgot to say before , I also looooove my plants , indoor and out , you might have noticed , lol


----------



## WhippetyAmey

Mese said:


> http://www.thesimsresource.com/
> Mod The Sims - Downloads
> ¢½........ RAONJENA sims3 ........¢½
> Sims 3 | Free downloads for the Sims 3, hairs, skins, objects, clothes, models, houses...
> NewseaSIMS-Downloads/hairstyle for The SIMS3,The SIMS2.
> Lorandia Sims 3 - Clothing, Accessories, Makeup - Free Sims3 downloads
> ::: SIMcredible! Designs 2 ::: - Welcome!
> Spring4Sims
> AstraSims3-everythink for you Sims3
> 
> That free stuff
> 
> Theres probably loads of other sites that I havent found yet


Okay so I found the Sims Resource one... and I can't make them upload into sims?! Am I being thick?! I have a zip extractor thingy...


----------



## Mese

WhippetyAmey said:


> Okay so I found the Sims Resource one... and I can't make them upload into sims?! Am I being thick?! I have a zip extractor thingy...


To install the sims3 packs
http://simswiki.info/wiki.php?title=Game_Help:Installing_TS3_Packs

to install package files
http://simswiki.info/wiki.php?title=Game_Help:Installing_Sims_3_Package_Files


----------



## Staysee

Hmmmmmmm wonder what i'll be doing today.....


----------



## Mese

Staysee said:


> Hmmmmmmm wonder what i'll be doing today.....


Im going to adopt a horse today .... I think ... maybe , lol
definately going to make a male for the neighbourhood , I think my sim could do with a little romance


----------



## Staysee

Mese said:


> *To install the sims3 packs*
> Game Help:Installing TS3 Packs - SimsWiki
> 
> to install package files
> Game Help:Installing Sims 3 Package Files - SimsWiki


That mean the expansion packs?


----------



## WhippetyAmey

I've worked it out 

You just drag them onto desktop then click on them to download


----------



## Staysee

WhippetyAmey said:


> I've worked it out
> 
> You just drag them onto desktop then click on them to download


Explain what you've done! haha


----------



## Mese

Do you mean the little blue sims 3 custom content boxes 
You put those in your sims 3 downloads folder (mine is in my documents/electronic arts/sims 3)

next time you open your sims launcher to play the game you will see everything in the downloads section of the launcher 

select all , then click install 
after they have installed I delete them , it saves room and also you getting confused between the next batch of stuff you want to download

Thats it


----------



## Mese

Staysee said:


> That mean the expansion packs?


No Hun , there seem to be two types of files to download custom content 
package files and the sims3 blue box (as I call it)

The blue box , once downloaded onto your puter can then be moved as per my post above

For Package files follow the link I gave , im rubbish at explaining stuff and they make it sound easy anyway , lol


----------



## Staysee

Mese said:


> No Hun , there seem to be two types of files to download custom content
> package files and the sims3 blue box (as I call it)
> 
> The blue box , once downloaded onto your puter can then be moved as per my post above
> 
> For Package files follow the link I gave , im rubbish at explaining stuff and they make it sound easy anyway , lol


OK hahah so which sites have thse blue box ones? So i only download them, easier on me brain! ahah


----------



## Mese

The sims resource uses them , im not sure about the others ... but its so easy putting the package files away , easier than the blue box ones I think

You only have to do these steps the one time (this is for windows vista , im not sure about any others)

When I installed the game it placed a folder called Electronic Arts in my documents ... inside that EA folder is a The Sims 3 folder

In the sims 3 folder make a new folder called *Mods*

Inside the Mods folder make two new folders , one called *Overrides* and another called *Packages*

Now , whenever you download a package file all you have to do is put it in the package folder and its automatically in your game next time you play

simples


----------



## WhippetyAmey

Guess who's looked at everyone else's lovely houses and decided she's going to restart hers! 

Same design-ish but bigger and better! :devil:


----------



## Tigerneko

I'm trying to download some stuff but I don't know how to do it! Can someone guide me through it? When I go into my main Electronic Arts (EA) folder, I have 2 different folders, one called 'The Sims 3' and one called 'The Sims 3 Pets'. Inside each of these two folders I have these folders:

Caches 
Game
GameData
Support 
Thumbnail

When I go into the 'Game' folder (which is where I assumed downloads would go) there is only a folder called 'bin'

under this folder there is:

bin
GamePlay
HelpPages
Jazz
Misc
Packs
Resources
StaticPages
UI

Do I put any of my downloads into these? Only, when I have tried to download a tattoo from Lorandia Sims 3, it didn't show any of the subfolders under the first 'bin' folder, so i'm a little bit confused, as i've never downloaded anything before 

once it's been explained to me in very simple terms :lol: i'll be fine


----------



## CharleyRogan

My computer broke and I have lost all my sims stuff :'(


----------



## Mese

Tigerneko said:


> I'm trying to download some stuff but I don't know how to do it! Can someone guide me through it? When I go into my main Electronic Arts (EA) folder, I have 2 different folders, one called 'The Sims 3' and one called 'The Sims 3 Pets'. Inside each of these two folders I have these folders:
> 
> Caches
> Game
> GameData
> Support
> Thumbnail
> 
> When I go into the 'Game' folder (which is where I assumed downloads would go) there is only a folder called 'bin'
> 
> under this folder there is:
> 
> bin
> GamePlay
> HelpPages
> Jazz
> Misc
> Packs
> Resources
> StaticPages
> UI
> 
> Do I put any of my downloads into these? Only, when I have tried to download a tattoo from Lorandia Sims 3, it didn't show any of the subfolders under the first 'bin' folder, so i'm a little bit confused, as i've never downloaded anything before
> 
> once it's been explained to me in very simple terms :lol: i'll be fine


If you are using windows vista there should be an Electronic Arts folder in your 'My Documents' 
Thats where you should do the steps below

You only have to do these steps the one time (this is for windows vista , im not sure about any others)

When I installed the game it placed a folder called Electronic Arts in my documents ... inside that EA folder is a The Sims 3 folder

In the sims 3 folder make a new folder called Mods

Inside the Mods folder make two new folders , one called Overrides and another called Packages

Now , whenever you download a package file all you have to do is put it in the package folder and its automatically in your game next time you play

If you are using something other than vista refer to this

Game Help:Installing Sims 3 Package Files - SimsWiki


----------



## Mese

CharleyRogan said:


> My computer broke and I have lost all my sims stuff :'(


Awww No Hun 
That really sucks :thumbdown:


----------



## CharleyRogan

Mese said:


> Awww No Hun
> That really sucks :thumbdown:


Turns out that I had backed it up the other day  Phew! Installing Generations at the moment


----------



## xgemma86x

Still waiting for my expansion packs to arrive. Wish they'd hurry up so I can start back again on my game


----------



## Tigerneko

Mese said:


> If you are using windows vista there should be an Electronic Arts folder in your 'My Documents'
> Thats where you should do the steps below
> 
> You only have to do these steps the one time (this is for windows vista , im not sure about any others)
> 
> When I installed the game it placed a folder called Electronic Arts in my documents ... inside that EA folder is a The Sims 3 folder
> 
> In the sims 3 folder make a new folder called Mods
> 
> Inside the Mods folder make two new folders , one called Overrides and another called Packages
> 
> Now , whenever you download a package file all you have to do is put it in the package folder and its automatically in your game next time you play
> 
> If you are using something other than vista refer to this
> 
> Game Help:Installing Sims 3 Package Files - SimsWiki


Thank you  I will give it a go!

Although I stumbled across another issue yesterday 

I downloaded a few things ready to install onto the game, but they need Winrar to open them, and my winrar trial has run out, and being the cheapskate that I am, I don't wanna pay for it  so are there any download sites that don't need you to use winrar to extract the files?

Either that or i'm just gonna have a look and see if I can download it for free anywhere


----------



## xgemma86x

Mese said:


> http://www.thesimsresource.com/
> Mod The Sims - Downloads
> ¢½........ RAONJENA sims3 ........¢½
> Sims 3 | Free downloads for the Sims 3, hairs, skins, objects, clothes, models, houses...
> NewseaSIMS-Downloads/hairstyle for The SIMS3,The SIMS2.
> Lorandia Sims 3 - Clothing, Accessories, Makeup - Free Sims3 downloads
> ::: SIMcredible! Designs 2 ::: - Welcome!
> Spring4Sims
> AstraSims3-everythink for you Sims3
> Marina&#039;s Sims
> Around the Sims 3 | Free Downloads for the Sims 3 | Téléchargements gratuits pour les Sims 3
> 
> That free stuff
> 
> Theres probably loads of other sites that I havent found yet
> I forgot to say before , I also looooove my plants , indoor and out , you might have noticed , lol


Now im never gonna get off the laptop :lol:


----------



## Mese

xgemma86x said:


> Now im never gonna get off the laptop :lol:


Welcome to my world since I rediscovered the Sims 

I swear if it werent for the dogs needing walkies/training etc id be on here 24/7 :lol:


----------



## xgemma86x

Mese said:


> Welcome to my world since I rediscovered the Sims
> 
> I swear if it werent for the dogs needing walkies/training etc id be on here 24/7 :lol:


How do I install the downloads from sims resource?


----------



## Mese

xgemma86x said:


> How do I install the downloads from sims resource?


You put those in your sims 3 downloads folder (mine is in my documents/electronic arts/sims 3 ... Im using windows Vista so I dont know where it would be on any other)

next time you open your sims launcher to play the game you will see everything in the downloads section of the launcher

select all , then click install

after they have installed I delete them , it saves room and also you getting confused between the next batch of stuff you want to download


----------



## xgemma86x

Mese said:


> You put those in your sims 3 downloads folder (mine is in my documents/electronic arts/sims 3 ... Im using windows Vista so I dont know where it would be on any other)
> 
> next time you open your sims launcher to play the game you will see everything in the downloads section of the launcher
> 
> select all , then click install
> 
> after they have installed I delete them , it saves room and also you getting confused between the next batch of stuff you want to download


but i extract them first?


----------



## Mese

If they are in a zip yes


----------



## sophoscar

I put all the stuff i download into the download folder, which is under documents.


----------



## xgemma86x

Mese said:


> If they are in a zip yes


Thankyou  I wanted some cooler looking wallpapers n stuff. I blame you if I dont end up moving til I go to work


----------



## xgemma86x

Right so I added a few things that I downloaded to the place Mese told me. I am onto my game and I can't find them  Where do I find them???

EDIT: Never mind. I forgot to install them 

EDIT: AND NOW I CANT FIND THEM ON THE DAMN GAME!! Wtf is wrong wih it??


----------



## xgemma86x

My 'Sims 3 Master Suite' stuff expansion pack is hereeeeeeeeeeeeee  Guess what im doing now? Haha!


----------



## katie200

xgemma86x said:


> My 'Sims 3 Master Suite' stuff expansion pack is hereeeeeeeeeeeeee  Guess what im doing now? Haha!


yayayayayayayayayayayaya glad your exp cameeeeeee gemmaaaaaaa


----------



## Mese

xgemma86x said:


> Right so I added a few things that I downloaded to the place Mese told me. I am onto my game and I can't find them  Where do I find them???
> 
> EDIT: Never mind. I forgot to install them
> 
> EDIT: AND NOW I CANT FIND THEM ON THE DAMN GAME!! Wtf is wrong wih it??


lol , it depends what it is you've downloaded

Ive found most stuff ends up in Deco , unless its obvious where it would be , such as a bed or a counter
If you dont have all the expansion packs and have downloaded something that was made using one you dont have then the object wont show in your game , ditto any outfits you may have got


----------



## CharleyRogan

xgemma86x said:


> Right so I added a few things that I downloaded to the place Mese told me. I am onto my game and I can't find them  Where do I find them???
> 
> EDIT: Never mind. I forgot to install them
> 
> EDIT: AND NOW I CANT FIND THEM ON THE DAMN GAME!! Wtf is wrong wih it??


Are they in sim packs? You gotta double click on them, go in to the launcher and then install them from there


----------



## WhippetyAmey

Okay - so here is my new house - It's still a bit naff 

First pic of the outside... the boxes will be full of fruit and veg when they start growing stuff. 

Second pic of the music area.

Third pic kitchen and pet area. 

Fourth picture of lounge area.

Fifth picture of the master bedroom, proper love room!

Right now I'll post more pics, didn't realise you can only attach 5


----------



## WhippetyAmey

First pic - baby room

Second pic - teenage room

third pic - Art room

fourth pic - disco area

fifth pic - bathroom 

think that's it


----------



## katie200

WhippetyAmey said:


> First pic - baby room
> 
> Second pic - teenage room
> 
> third pic - Art room
> 
> fourth pic - disco area
> 
> fifth pic - bathroom
> 
> think that's it


your sims home great


----------



## Tigerneko

:crying: :crying: :crying: I give up!

I downloaded some stuff, put it in the right folders, loaded the game up, found the 'collection' folders in buy mode - but NONE of the stuff appears!

I'm so annoyed with all this downloading malarky, I think i'll just stick with what i've got


----------



## Mese

Im making a crazy cat lady 

The Sim will be based on my friend Val , she's nuts about cats , so I figured what better person to be the CCL in my neighbourhood :lol:

So far she only has 6 cats , but I think ive discovered a programme that will overwrite the limit of pets you can have
fingers crossed

EDIT
Yay , it worked , my CCL now has a total of 22 cats , its safe to say that in this neighbourhood there are no strays


----------



## CharleyRogan

Another nice one of my favourite Sim!


----------



## Strega

I love Sims too! Since my pc broke down I'm so lost without the game...hubby doesn't let me install it on his pc.. (


----------



## xgemma86x

My thread has died


----------



## katie200

xgemma86x said:


> My thread has died


Gemma your thread has not were just all busy making sim 3 house, parks to put on it. How are you?


----------



## xgemma86x

katie200 said:


> Gemma your thread has not were just all busy making sim 3 house, parks to put on it. How are you?


Really sorry I posted 

I aint been on it today.


----------



## Mese

Ok , i've used this mod for sims 3 for the last couple of days and theres been no problems in game play whatsoever 
I only have the base game and Pets at the moment , but it does work when using all the expansions apparently , so as it works flawlessly im going to post the link up

This mod allows you to over-ride the game so you can have more than 6 pets and 4 sims ... I have a house with one sim and 22 cats now , someone I was chatting to has 5 Sims and over 30 horses on one lot , lol

You click the lot or Sim
Nraas-->MC-->Add Sim

http://nraas.wikispaces.com/MasterController


----------



## Tigerneko

I haven't been on for a few days, i've been back at work so I haven't had time to go on it!

I've managed to make a pretty cool house though! I tried my 'square house & garden in the middle' design but with a slight difference, I made the house into a U shape & just put a fence across the open bit, and it worked really nicely! I've put all glass windows around the inside facing the garden, and put my horse into the garden, so wherever my sim is in the house, she has a view of her horse and her garden, it's not the prettiest building but I really like it! i'll try & take some photos


----------



## Mese

Another cheat you may or may not know about that ive discovered and tried last few days

Control + Shift + C
a blue bar will open at the top of the screen
Type in *testingcheatsenabled true* and press enter to activate the code

Shift-click at the Mailbox

Shift-clicking the mailbox will give you the following options.

Make All Happy
Force Visitor
Make Needs Static (or dynamic)
Make Friends For Me
Make Me Know Everyone
Set Career...
Force NPC...

*Make all happy* combined with *make needs static* means everyone on that lot will have full mood bars which wont change at all

I used this to get one Sim to read all her books and gain skills without needing to take a break at all ... then I deleted her cos tbh wheres the fun in that , lol But its just an example of what it can do


----------



## Mese

Tigerneko said:


> I haven't been on for a few days, i've been back at work so I haven't had time to go on it!
> 
> I've managed to make a pretty cool house though! I tried my 'square house & garden in the middle' design but with a slight difference, I made the house into a U shape & just put a fence across the open bit, and it worked really nicely! I've put all glass windows around the inside facing the garden, and put my horse into the garden, so wherever my sim is in the house, she has a view of her horse and her garden, it's not the prettiest building but I really like it! i'll try & take some photos


I've found out how to make an indoor courtyard

Control + Shift + C
Type in the blue bar *MoveObjects On*

Now when you build the courtyard walls leave one space empty and put either a door , Window or Arch there ... it will go even without the wall there to put it on


----------



## katie200

xgemma86x said:


> Really sorry I posted
> 
> I aint been on it today.


Gemma sorry that made me laugh, I have for a while however I'm now in between things, like Sims 3, writings and on pet forum. How are you?


----------



## xgemma86x

katie200 said:


> Gemma sorry that made me laugh, I have for a while however I'm now in between things, like Sims 3, writings and on pet forum. How are you?


Well i'm hot,tired and confused  Maybe not the best combination! You??


----------



## katie200

xgemma86x said:


> Well i'm hot,tired and confused  Maybe not the best combination! You??


Gemma I'm stressed ,warm and ready to though something at a wall so all good here. On a good note the postman came so now started with Ghotit, but cant tell if it's helping. 
what have you been up to today?


----------



## Tigerneko

Mese said:


> I've found out how to make an indoor courtyard
> 
> Control + Shift + C
> Type in the blue bar *MoveObjects On*
> 
> Now when you build the courtyard walls leave one space empty and put either a door , Window or Arch there ... it will go even without the wall there to put it on


You are a simmy genius :thumbup:


----------



## Mese

Tigerneko said:


> You are a simmy genius :thumbup:


Nah , just good at googling


----------



## Mese

I really , really wanted a horse , but there was no way my Sim could look after and train three dogs , a horse and herself too

so I decided to start a new neighbourhood with just me , Gypsy and my new horse Wind-Dancer 

Heres my new house so far ... obviously far from being finished

Front View









Back view









side view courtyard









Top view courtyard


----------



## xgemma86x

How the hell do you make your house so good?? Mine always ends up square  I need help??


----------



## Mese

Where im failing is ideas about what to 'make up' for the horse's needs ... im kinda stuck as to what size paddock , what boxstall , the best layout for her to use 

any ideas ?


----------



## xgemma86x

My Sims 3 Design and High-Tech expansion pack came todayyyy  Just installing now!!


----------



## xgemma86x

Why does nothing ever work for me? I have installed my new expansion pack and when I click on the desktop icon it says no game disc can be found :cursing:


----------



## xgemma86x

This is Daniel and Bella  Just need to build their house now <3


----------



## Mese

xgemma86x said:


> Why does nothing ever work for me? I have installed my new expansion pack and when I click on the desktop icon it says no game disc can be found :cursing:


Did you get it working hun ?


----------



## xgemma86x

Mese said:


> Did you get it working hun ?


Yes I just inserted the 'Master Suite' disc


----------



## xgemma86x

i bought 3 more expansion packs today


----------



## CharleyRogan

I don't bother with the expansions cos I think they are a bit crap! I only got Pets and Generations - and Pets its only installed cos I need it for my save game!


----------



## xgemma86x

CharleyRogan said:


> I don't bother with the expansions cos I think they are a bit crap! I only got Pets and Generations - and Pets its only installed cos I need it for my save game!


I have....

Master Suite

High tech and Design Stuff

Pets

Town Life stuff (bought today)

Generations (bought today)

World Adventures (bought today)


----------



## RabbitMonster

My Pets pack will be here next week, has anyone got any tips for me?


----------



## xgemma86x

Rabbitmonkee said:


> My Pets pack will be here next week, has anyone got any tips for me?


I aint really played on it yet but if I work anything out il let you know 

Welcome back btw.

My name is xgemma86x and I am a Sims 3 addict


----------



## CharleyRogan

What I don't like about pets, is you can breed animals, but to my knowledge, can't sell them to others in the neighbourhood!


----------



## RabbitMonster

xgemma86x said:


> I aint really played on it yet but if I work anything out il let you know
> 
> Welcome back btw.
> 
> My name is xgemma86x and I am a Sims 3 addict


Thanks  I know, I've not been on this thread for a while, I got a bit lost tbh with all this technical EP talk 



CharleyRogan said:


> What I don't like about pets, is you can breed animals, but to my knowledge, can't sell them to others in the neighbourhood!


You can breed  Hellooooooo house full of animals


----------



## xgemma86x

Rabbitmonkee said:


> Thanks  I know, I've not been on this thread for a while, I got a bit lost tbh with all this technical EP talk
> 
> You can breed  Hellooooooo house full of animals


Did you order your pets expansion pack from Amazon??

I found a shop in Wakefield that sells all different games for the pc,wii,ps3 etc. I found a shelf with all the Sims 3 expansion packs on  Heaven!


----------



## RabbitMonster

xgemma86x said:


> Did you order your pets expansion pack from Amazon??
> 
> I found a shop in Wakefield that sells all different games for the pc,wii,ps3 etc. I found a shelf with all the Sims 3 expansion packs on  Heaven!


I did get it off Amazon, I got that free Super Saver delivery thing, so it should be here by Monday or Tuesday hopefully.

I need to scout out my local shops, see where I can get them from, but I don't get paid til the end of June, so will have to wait til then. Grr...


----------



## xgemma86x

Rabbitmonkee said:


> I did get it off Amazon, I got that free Super Saver delivery thing, so it should be here by Monday or Tuesday hopefully.
> 
> I need to scout out my local shops, see where I can get them from, but I don't get paid til the end of June, so will have to wait til then. Grr...


When I ordered mine I also got the free delivery and it came 2 days after I ordered it 

Sims 3 World Adventures cost me £14. On Amazon it's £19.22.

Sims 3 Generations cost me £18. On Amazon it's £13.82 (so slightly more).

The Sims 3 Town Life Stuff cost me £9. On Amazon it's £9.66


----------



## RabbitMonster

xgemma86x said:


> When I ordered mine I also got the free delivery and it came 2 days after I ordered it
> 
> Sims 3 World Adventures cost me £14. On Amazon it's £19.22.
> 
> Sims 3 Generations cost me £18. On Amazon it's £13.82 (so slightly more).
> 
> The Sims 3 Town Life Stuff cost me £9. On Amazon it's £9.66


I just rang my Granny and my game is there! I know what I'll be doing all weekend! :thumbup:


----------



## xgemma86x

Rabbitmonkee said:


> I just rang my Granny and my game is there! I know what I'll be doing all weekend! :thumbup:


Sounds like my thread will be busy again then :lol:


----------



## RabbitMonster

xgemma86x said:


> Sounds like my thread will be busy again then :lol:


I won't be getting it until about half 9 tonight though, cus Mom has the car all evening and won't be picking up for me til after her sports class. How annoying! :thumbdown:


----------



## xgemma86x

Rabbitmonkee said:


> I won't be getting it until about half 9 tonight though, cus Mom has the car all evening and won't be picking up for me til after her sports class. How annoying! :thumbdown:


That's annoying for you 

I have a question.....I just registered my Sims 3 World Adventures game but didnt download all my free stuff. How do I go back and download the rest of my things?


----------



## Mese

xgemma86x said:


> That's annoying for you
> 
> I have a question.....I just registered my Sims 3 World Adventures game but didnt download all my free stuff. How do I go back and download the rest of my things?


Go to the site and it should be under either free stuff , or my account - purchases


----------



## xgemma86x

Mese said:


> Go to the site and it should be under either free stuff , or my account - purchases


Thanks  Just building my house now but iv put the staircase in wrong and I can't even grab it to delete it :mad2:


----------



## Mese

Im going to be really , really naughty and do something that in real life I wondered about but never allowed to happen

Im talking about breeding Toffee and Gypsy 

Obviously in real life I got them both spayed/neutered ... but in the Sims 3 I can allow them to breed and see what the resulting puppies would be like :thumbup:

Does this make me a byb


----------



## xgemma86x

Mese said:


> Im going to be really , really naughty and do something that in real life I wondered about but never allowed to happen
> 
> Im talking about breeding Toffee and Gypsy
> 
> Obviously in real life I got them both spayed/neutered ... but in the Sims 3 I can allow them to breed and see what the resulting puppies would be like :thumbup:
> 
> Does this make me a byb


As long as it's only on the game 

For some reason I have 3 levels to my house but I only want 2. How do I delete the level I don't want??


----------



## CavalierOwner

xgemma86x said:


> As long as it's only on the game
> 
> For some reason I have 3 levels to my house but I only want 2. How do I delete the level I don't want??


Delete the 2nd staircase?


----------



## xgemma86x

CavalierOwner said:


> Delete the 2nd staircase?


I only have 1


----------



## pheebus

xgemma86x said:


> I only have 1


Can you not just delete the floor or walls? It might be different for you though as we have it on PS3.  xx


----------



## xgemma86x

pheebus said:


> Can you not just delete the floor or walls? It might be different for you though as we have it on PS3.  xx


I've done it (i think)  My house is only a basic 1. Will post pics once it's done.


----------



## pheebus

xgemma86x said:


> I've done it (i think)  My house is only a basic 1. Will post pics once it's done.


Ooh yay!  xx


----------



## RabbitMonster

Just found out I won't be able to play my brand new expansion pack until *tomorrow!!* NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!! :crying:


----------



## xgemma86x

Rabbitmonkee said:


> Just found out I won't be able to play my brand new expansion pack until *tomorrow!!* NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!! :crying:


I'd lend you mine if I could


----------



## RabbitMonster

Ohh my goodness, my mom opened the Amazon parcel and it's a book for her, not my game!! WHHHHHHYYYYYYY?!?!?!?! :crying:


----------



## xgemma86x

I am beginning to give up on the game. I aint creative AT ALL!! I can't build an house that's anything other then square shaped.


----------



## RabbitMonster

So turns out my mom was just playing a joke and my game is here 

I'm installing it now, ready to make a ton of brand new animals


----------



## xgemma86x

Rabbitmonkee said:


> So turns out my mom was just playing a joke and my game is here
> 
> I'm installing it now, ready to make a ton of brand new animals


Sooooo happy for you!!


----------



## Mese

Rabbitmonkee said:


> So turns out my mom was just playing a joke and my game is here
> 
> I'm installing it now, ready to make a ton of brand new animals


Mums can be evil that way ... its part of the fun of being a Mum :thumbup:

I love winding up my own Daughter , though to be fair she does it to me too


----------



## Mese

xgemma86x said:


> I am beginning to give up on the game. I aint creative AT ALL!! I can't build an house that's anything other then square shaped.


why not download some pre-made houses then ?
Just make sure you have the expansion packs they say you will need for any CC (custom content)

heres the link for the lots and houses section for sims 3 on Mod the Sims
Mod The Sims - Downloads -> Lots & Housing


----------



## xgemma86x

Mese said:


> why not download some pre-made houses then ?
> Just make sure you have the expansion packs they say you will need for any CC (custom content)
> 
> heres the link for the lots and houses section for sims 3 on Mod the Sims
> Mod The Sims - Downloads -> Lots & Housing


Can I customise them with my own items etc?


----------



## Mese

xgemma86x said:


> Can I customise them with my own items etc?


Once you have them downloaded into your game you can do what you want with them , change walls , wallpaper , floors , objects etc etc


----------



## Mese

Burglars ... burglars ... and yet more burglars are whats happening in my game 

The little so-and-so's are everywhere , but my dogs dont like them so they never get far , lol

If it wasnt for that pesky dog ....









Good girl Gypsy


----------



## CavalierOwner

Mese said:


> Burglars ... burglars ... and yet more burglars are whats happening in my game
> 
> The little so-and-so's are everywhere , but my dogs dont like them so they never get far , lol
> 
> If it wasnt for that pesky dog ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good girl Gypsy


Do you have burglar alarms fitted by you doors?


----------



## xgemma86x

Mese said:


> Once you have them downloaded into your game you can do what you want with them , change walls , wallpaper , floors , objects etc etc


I found a lovely house but I need the Ambitions expansion pack  Gutted lol. I shall find a nice 1.


----------



## Mese

CavalierOwner said:


> Do you have burglar alarms fitted by you doors?


yep ... and also at either end of my lot now so the burglar doesnt get further than a couple of paces into the lot ... it truly was getting stupid how often my sims would all stop doing what I asked them to do to run over and watch the policeman arrest the burglar

Since ive put up the alarms at either end of the lot they dont bother about the burglars at all


----------



## Mese

xgemma86x said:


> I found a lovely house but I need the Ambitions expansion pack  Gutted lol. I shall find a nice 1.


Or maybe just get the other expansion packs 

I ordered the Late Night pack the other day , it could be here in the morning if im lucky , monday if im not , lol


----------



## xgemma86x

Mese said:


> Or maybe just get the other expansion packs
> 
> I ordered the Late Night pack the other day , it could be here in the morning if im lucky , monday if im not , lol


You are a bad influence Mese  I have 6 expansion packs already


----------



## Mese

xgemma86x said:


> You are a bad influence Mese  I have 6 expansion packs already


You arent the first person to tell me that , but im innocent I tell ya , im just misunderstood :yesnod: :lol:


----------



## xgemma86x

Mese said:


> You arent the first person to tell me that , but im innocent I tell ya , im just misunderstood :yesnod: :lol:


Innocent til proven guilty  I guess I do need Ambitions.................:aureola:


----------



## RabbitMonster

Mese said:


> Mums can be evil that way ... its part of the fun of being a Mum :thumbup:
> 
> I love winding up my own Daughter , though to be fair she does it to me too


To be fair, I wound her up the other day, she told me to tidy and hoover the house, which I did, but then pretended that I didn't to see how annoyed she'd get 

It seems like the influence to get expansion packs is high, looks like I'll be buying them all then.... :thumbup:


----------



## Mese

Rabbitmonkee said:


> To be fair, I wound her up the other day, she told me to tidy and hoover the house, which I did, but then pretended that I didn't to see how annoyed she'd get
> 
> It seems like the influence to get expansion packs is high, looks like I'll be buying them all then.... :thumbup:


Tit for tat then , lol

My Late Night pack came this morning , just about to sit down and install it :thumbup:
And maybe buying the expansions IS addictive cos now im considering getting Ambitions , lol


----------



## RabbitMonster

Have to say I'm not a fan of pets. Not a fan at all. I don't like the fact you have to look after their needs, it makes it far more complicated.


----------



## xgemma86x

Rabbitmonkee said:


> Have to say I'm not a fan of pets. Not a fan at all. I don't like the fact you have to look after their needs, it makes it far more complicated.


I haven't really tried it tbh.

Not been on my Sims today. Had a busy day. A cute little syrian hamster followed me home so I have been helping him to settle


----------



## Mese

Rabbitmonkee said:


> Have to say I'm not a fan of pets. Not a fan at all. I don't like the fact you have to look after their needs, it makes it far more complicated.


I loooove pets , I like that you can play as them

Im considering making a lot with just dogs on it , no humans at all ... all I have to do is work out how , lol


----------



## katie200

Here my new and improved sim 3 park.


----------



## CharleyRogan

I'm well jealous. I can't have big lots or my computer dies!


----------



## Mese

Well everyones gone quiet , I guess you're all too busy either playing the game or enjoying the weather 

Remember I said I was thinking of getting Ambitions , well I did get it , along with the High Tech stuff pack & the Hidden Springs pack (none of which have arrived yet)

But I also got the Showtime limited Edition , which is here and looks great so far :thumbsup:

Did I mention that my names Roz and im a Sims addict


----------



## CavalierOwner

Mese said:


> Well everyones gone quiet , I guess you're all too busy either playing the game or enjoying the weather
> 
> Remember I said I was thinking of getting Ambitions , well I did get it , along with the High Tech stuff pack & the Hidden Springs pack (none of which have arrived yet)
> 
> But I also got the Showtime limited Edition , which is here and looks great so far :thumbsup:
> 
> Did I mention that my names Roz and im a Sims addict


I was also thinking about getting showtime! :laugh:


----------



## katie200

CavalierOwner said:


> I was also thinking about getting showtime! :laugh:


I was thinking of getting Showtime!!! If anyone gets it let me know if it's good. :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Mese

CavalierOwner said:


> I was also thinking about getting showtime! :laugh:





katie200 said:


> I was thinking of getting Showtime!!! If anyone gets it let me know if it's good. :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


So far im loving it , though ive only just started playing it
Theres loads of new objects , and I keep discovering more as I go on ... the rodeo bull is back ... theres a photo booth , but im not sure what it does as yet , lots of new arcade games , kareoke is also back , as is the DJ booth

I havent noticed much new in CAS tbh , but then I usually use the CC hair , clothes etc that ive downloaded so I could have missed them

One site I recently discovered is absolutely AMAZING ... there are cars there that are just super cool , including my all time faves the Pagini Zonda and the Bugatti Veyron 
All are drivable , and best of all you only need the base game for them to work 
Fresh-Prince Creations - Sims 3 - Cars


----------



## fogy

Sounds like its addicitive i need to try this out.


----------



## katie200

Mese said:


> So far im loving it , though ive only just started playing it
> Theres loads of new objects , and I keep discovering more as I go on ... the rodeo bull is back ... theres a photo booth , but im not sure what it does as yet , lots of new arcade games , kareoke is also back , as is the DJ booth
> 
> I havent noticed much new in CAS tbh , but then I usually use the CC hair , clothes etc that ive downloaded so I could have missed them
> 
> One site I recently discovered is absolutely AMAZING ... there are cars there that are just super cool , including my all time faves the Pagini Zonda and the Bugatti Veyron
> All are drivable , and best of all you only need the base game for them to work
> Fresh-Prince Creations - Sims 3 - Cars


Cool that sound like a great game. I will so have to get it, thoughs cars look well cool


----------



## xxflair

My name is Flair and I've been addicted to Sims for years!!

I can only play the Sims on my PS3 now as my laptop can't take larger games for too long but hey, I can still get up to no good especially when it comes to fire places, carpets and the disappearance of the door :laugh:


----------



## RabbitMonster

How do you download CC of t'internet and get it onto your game? I get so confused about it.


----------



## Mese

Oh gawd noooooooooooo

I foresee another addiction heading my way , lol

Webisode 1 - EA
Webisode 2 - EA
Webisode 3 - EA

Pirates too ... awesome
Pirates and Nobles Walkthrough - EA

*Edit*

Hmmm , having watched this review I dont think I will be getting these ... im not really a fan of RPG games , and I loooove building my own homes ... shame though , its a great idea

http://uk.pc.ign.com/articles/115/1157482p1.html?_cmpid=ign1161


----------



## Mese

Rabbitmonkee said:


> How do you download CC of t'internet and get it onto your game? I get so confused about it.


If you search back through the thread a couple of pages I explain how to get the content into your game and give a list of some great sites for CC stuff :thumbsup:

The sites will normally have a section on downloading and installing too


----------



## xgemma86x

Just letting you all know that I haven't abandoned my Sims thread. I've been busy with work. I've done 2 12 hour shifts and am doing my 3rd today. Oh not to mention that iv now also got a new bunny rabbit (pure black lion head) and the new hamster. I promise il get back to my addiction ASAP x


----------



## RabbitMonster

Mese said:


> If you search back through the thread a couple of pages I explain how to get the content into your game and give a list of some great sites for CC stuff :thumbsup:
> 
> The sites will normally have a section on downloading and installing too


I saw it, but I didn't understand a word of it


----------



## CharleyRogan

xgemma86x said:


> Just letting you all know that I haven't abandoned my Sims thread. I've been busy with work. I've done 2 12 hour shifts and am doing my 3rd today. Oh not to mention that iv now also got a new bunny rabbit (pure black lion head) and the new hamster. I promise il get back to my addiction ASAP x


I'm sorry, but you are not taking this addiction seriously, you must try harder


----------



## xgemma86x

CharleyRogan said:


> I'm sorry, but you are not taking this addiction seriously, you must try harder


Well hopefully work will be kind to me and let me have a day off after doing 3 12 hour shifts this week  If so then me and the cute bunny rabbit (and hamsters too!) shall be spending the day/night on Sims 3!!


----------



## MrRustyRead

am i the only one that thinks stuff packs are a waste of time?


----------



## xgemma86x

I'm going on Sims 3 now. I'm off work for 4 days


----------



## RabbitMonster

jimbo_28_02 said:


> am i the only one that thinks stuff packs are a waste of time?


They can be a little bit, cus they they only have objects, but some of the things are so cool!


----------



## MrRustyRead

Rabbitmonkee said:


> They can be a little bit, cus they they only have objects, but some of the things are so cool!


i like it when you get new things to do


----------



## Mese

jimbo_28_02 said:


> am i the only one that thinks stuff packs are a waste of time?


Usually they are yes , theres only one or two items I would like out of them

Take fast lane , rubbish cars & not much else , but I love the rockabilly radio station ... but I cant justify spending that amount of money for that one thing

EDIT

I blame Jimbo for this ... i've just gone and bought 3 stuff packs , simply because they were the only thing in the Sims 3 series I hadnt got yet ... and I probably wouldnt have thought about it if it hadnt been for you , lol
ah well ... now theres nothing else to buy until the next expansion pack comes out

ps ... Loooovin' World Adventure so far


----------



## katie200

Gemmaaaaaa one Sims house with raccoon trapped inside the living room :scared: :lol: :lol: :lol:


















































































:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## xgemma86x

Katie,your house is brill! I love it


----------



## katie200

xgemma86x said:


> Katie,your house is brill! I love it


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Thank-you,Gemma


----------



## xgemma86x

For anyone that's interested......Sims 2 plus the nightlife expansion pack is in Morrisons for just £7


----------



## Mese

The thread died again 

anyway , I sorta overloaded my game with CC stuff , to the point where it was running soooooooo slow and started crashing 
so I decided to do a 'factory reset' (dont ask me how to do it , its too complicated to explain but easy to do , lol) 
once I had a clean game I reinstalled my sim and three dogs and my fave two houses & custom music , then went and got just the essential CC's (one set per room as opposed to the 4 - 6 sets per room and multiple clutter to lay around the place that I had)

Then , when I went to put my sim and dogs back into their house I decided a change of scene would be good for them so I downloaded a house off TSR and now they live there 

Once ive tweeked the grounds and furnishings i'll put up some pics


----------



## RabbitMonster

I'm still really confused about CC stuff. Please help?


----------



## xgemma86x

Mese said:


> The thread died again
> 
> anyway , I sorta overloaded my game with CC stuff , to the point where it was running soooooooo slow and started crashing
> so I decided to do a 'factory reset' (dont ask me how to do it , its too complicated to explain but easy to do , lol)
> once I had a clean game I reinstalled my sim and three dogs and my fave two houses & custom music , then went and got just the essential CC's (one set per room as opposed to the 4 - 6 sets per room and multiple clutter to lay around the place that I had)
> 
> Then , when I went to put my sim and dogs back into their house I decided a change of scene would be good for them so I downloaded a house off TSR and now they live there
> 
> Once ive tweeked the grounds and furnishings i'll put up some pics


I aint had chance to go on it. Am determined to tomorrow tho (im watching a film tonight). My addiction will be back :aureola:


----------



## Mese

Rabbitmonkee said:


> I'm still really confused about CC stuff. Please help?


What do you need to know hun ?


----------



## RabbitMonster

How do you get the CC stuff from the internet on to your game?


----------



## Mese

Ok , so this is the new house currently , but im not sure I like it inside much , and I dont know that I can be bothered to start heavy remodelling re walls etc so I may move the family again , I already have my eye on a house , lol

The ground floor is the main floor , the lower floor is sunken but not below ground
All these shots are from the ground floor ... I havent even started on the lower floor yet (and not sure I will)

Front









Back









Pool and hot tub









Bedroom









Bathroom









Living room









Kitchen / dining room


----------



## Mese

Rabbitmonkee said:


> How do you get the CC stuff from the internet on to your game?


Are you downloading sims3packs or package files ?


----------



## CavalierOwner

Mese said:


> Ok , so this is the new house currently , but im not sure I like it inside much , and I dont know that I can be bothered to start heavy remodelling re walls etc so I may move the family again , I already have my eye on a house , lol
> 
> The ground floor is the main floor , the lower floor is sunken but not below ground
> All these shots are from the ground floor ... I havent even started on the lower floor yet (and not sure I will)
> 
> Front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pool and hot tub
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bedroom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bathroom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Living room
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kitchen / dining room


Love this house! You should make the lower floor a bar/nightclub. 

The car reminds me of the one from Toy Story.


----------



## CaliDog

I love the sims 3 !!! am slightly obsessed on an unhealthy level haha


----------



## RabbitMonster

Mese said:


> Are you downloading sims3packs or package files ?


I have no idea, I don't even know what they are


----------



## Mese

Ive attached a screenshot of both types of file


----------



## Mese

CavalierOwner said:


> Love this house! You should make the lower floor a bar/nightclub.
> 
> The car reminds me of the one from Toy Story.


A Pagani Zonda reminds you of a toy story car  
Thats my dream ride ... well that and a Bugatti Veyron , all I need now is a billionaire :thumbup:


----------



## CavalierOwner

Mese said:


> A Pagani Zonda reminds you of a toy story car
> Thats my dream ride ... well that and a Bugatti Veyron , all I need now is a billionaire :thumbup:


:lol: i know NOTHING about cars! Sorry.  :lol:

We all need a billionaire! :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Mese

I used to watch Top Gear all the time , thats the only reason I know these cars ... usually im hard pushed to tell you even a cars colour


----------



## RabbitMonster

Mese said:


> Ive attached a screenshot of both types of file


And which is better to use? Or can you use both?


----------



## Mese

Rabbitmonkee said:


> And which is better to use? Or can you use both?


You can use both , its all the same thing , just packaged differently

If any are in a zipfile , take them out and then ......

If you are using windows Vista the package file goes straight into

C:\Users\*your username*\Documents\Electronic Arts\The Sims 3\Mods\Packages

the next time you go into your game the item will show up :thumbup:

the sims3pack goes into your

C:\Users\*your username*\Documents\Electronic Arts\The Sims 3\Downloads

Open your sims launcher and go to downloads ... choose select all and install 
Once it tells you they are installed its best to move them out of that folder and save them somewhere incase you ever need to reinstall them

Thats it ... simples


----------



## RabbitMonster

I'm more stupid than I realised. Literally nothing of that made sense to me. This is what happens when you're a young driver and your mom convinces you to wait up for her and take her home after a rare night out


----------



## Mese

Rabbitmonkee said:


> I'm more stupid than I realised. Literally nothing of that made sense to me. This is what happens when you're a young driver and your mom convinces you to wait up for her and take her home after a rare night out


Sorry hun , thats as simple as I can explain it


----------



## xgemma86x

Rabbitmonkee said:


> I'm more stupid than I realised. Literally nothing of that made sense to me. This is what happens when you're a young driver and your mom convinces you to wait up for her and take her home after a rare night out


You're lucky your mum even gets in the car with you. My parents wont get in mine when i'm driving.


----------



## RabbitMonster

Mese said:


> Sorry hun , thats as simple as I can explain it


I'll reread it when I get back from work, it'll probably make sense then.


----------



## katie200

This is my Sims 3 creation of the weekend.


----------



## Mese

Picture this ...

Johnny Depp has moved in across the road from my house (that would be my simselfs house , im just not THAT lucky , lol) , so of course I go over to say hi , he invites me to stay for dinner and we become friends 

Next day he visits me and we go to town , visit the park ... nice day with a bit of flirting

Next day and we go out on a date , nice meal and an even nicer first kiss

next day he comes to mine to visit , and proposes ... I say yes and then I leap into his arms and ..............

the DAMN GAME CRASHES , and guess what idiot forgot to save their game :mad2:


----------



## CharleyRogan

xgemma86x said:


> You're lucky your mum even gets in the car with you. My parents wont get in mine when i'm driving.


Thats a bad thing?


----------



## Mese

I really didnt like the sunken house so moved my family to my fave house 
And I met , befriended and went on a date with Johnny Depp ... again , only this time I saved it (but I forgot to take pics , argh)

Front view









Back view









*Ground floor*
Living-Dining room









Kitchen 









Conservatory









to be continued , lol


----------



## Mese

*First Floor*

Butlers room and en suite









My bedroom w/built in wardrobes









Bathroom









*Top Floor*

Energation room









Exercise









Games









Music and bar


----------



## CavalierOwner

I LOVE that house Mese! :thumbup: It's brilliant.


----------



## RabbitMonster

I feel like I should just inform you that in real life, Johnny Depp is mine 

Once I figure out a way to get him away from his wife...


----------



## Mese

Thanks Hun

Of course I used the family funds cheat , could never have done it otherwise , lol

Now to carry on getting my sims skills up and get a job (im thinking maybe a stylist) whilst trying to get JD to propose again :laugh:


----------



## Mese

Rabbitmonkee said:


> I feel like I should just inform you that in real life, Johnny Depp is mine
> 
> Once I figure out a way to get him away from his wife...


In real life ... nah you can have him , people in real life always end up not living up to the expectations you have of them ... i'll stick to the Sim JD , lol


----------



## saluja3

This thread has just made me go out in my lunch break and buy 2 stuff packs!


----------



## Goldstar

Mese said:


> I really didnt like the sunken house so moved my family to my fave house
> And I met , befriended and *went on a date with Johnny Depp ... again *, only this time I saved it (but I forgot to take pics , argh)
> 
> Front view
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back view
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ground floor*
> Living-Dining room
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kitchen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservatory
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to be continued , lol


Oh you make me laugh :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RabbitMonster

Mese said:


> In real life ... nah you can have him , people in real life always end up not living up to the expectations you have of them ... i'll stick to the Sim JD , lol


Very true, but I have to say I would feel bad for taking him from his wife and kids. I think maybe I should stick to Jared Leto, as he is still single and is rather a dish


----------



## Mese

Rabbitmonkee said:


> Very true, but I have to say I would feel bad for taking him from his wife and kids. I think maybe I should stick to Jared Leto, as he is still single and is rather a dish


Bump off the wife (never liked her) and raise his kids with him :ihih:


----------



## Mese

CavalierOwner said:


> I LOVE that house Mese! :thumbup: It's brilliant.


Thanks Hun

I got it from 'the sims resource' , it was built by Pralinesims .. its called Design Home Zwanzig

Its 40 by 40 , but I placed it on a 60 by 60 lot as I love landscaping and knew id want to extend the gardens etc (which I still havent finished )

Some of the CC content I used wasnt in the house , the kitchen def was but I recoloured it


----------



## Quinzell

I won't be able to see your pictures until I get home but I've just discovered The Sims Resource and I feel like I've walked into a whole new World :thumbup:


----------



## Mese

LouiseH said:


> I won't be able to see your pictures until I get home but I've just discovered The Sims Resource and I feel like I've walked into a whole new World :thumbup:


Thats the first site I discovered way back when I was using The Sims 1 (gawd how many years ago was that ?)


----------



## Quinzell

Oh wow, I feel like I've been cheated out of great stuff for years 

Do you subscribe to it? Have you tried developing anything yourself? I just downloaded the the workshop, but I'm not sure I'll be clever enough to develop anything myself lol

BTW, love your house! The conservatory is a great idea. And I need a gym but I'm not sure where I'm going to put it now....hrm....


----------



## Mese

LouiseH said:


> Oh wow, I feel like I've been cheated out of great stuff for years
> 
> Do you subscribe to it? Have you tried developing anything yourself? I just downloaded the the workshop, but I'm not sure I'll be clever enough to develop anything myself lol
> 
> BTW, love your house! The conservatory is a great idea. And I need a gym but I'm not sure where I'm going to put it now....hrm....


I dont subscribe , never seen the point , theres plenty of free stuff on there which is awesome quality
Just be sure not to overload your game with lots of CC stuff and use something like custard to check the CC for any corrupted packages
Mod The Sims - [Program - Alpha] Clean Up Sims3Packs Today! Also raises dead? (By Delphy, Testers wanted - Latest version v1.0.3922.35965 updated 27th September 2010)

As for creating stuff myself i've never had the desire to , too busy building houses and playing the game I guess


----------



## Bormaley

responses very good! )


----------



## RabbitMonster

Mese said:


> Bump off the wife (never liked her) and raise his kids with him :ihih:


Ohh, if only that were possible, but he clearly loves his wife. Men


----------



## CavalierOwner

OMG just seen trailer for new Sims 3 expansion pack which will be released in September, it looks amazing! Its called Sims 3 Supernatural, and will include Werewolves, Vampire, Witch and Fairy Sims. :thumbup:


----------



## sophoscar

that actually sounds really good


----------



## Mese

CavalierOwner said:


> OMG just seen trailer for new Sims 3 expansion pack which will be released in September, it looks amazing! Its called Sims 3 Supernatural, and will include Werewolves, Vampire, Witch and Fairy Sims. :thumbup:


Not really my thing but no doubt i'll buy it anyway , once they have a patch for all the bugs and glitches its bound to have , lol


----------



## hazyreality

OK, people who had Sims 2, I need help! With the apartments one, has anyone actually found a way to build your own apartments? Or change the ones that are supplied? (other than decorating)
It is really, really bugging me, and I get the feeling it can't be done?

*Heidi*


----------



## CavalierOwner

Mese said:


> Not really my thing but no doubt i'll buy it anyway , once they have a patch for all the bugs and glitches its bound to have , lol


Dont talk to me about bugs! My pets is sooooo slow and literally freezes for ages and then works for a few seconds and then freezes again.  I don't have any CC or anything so i don't know why it's doing it.


----------



## CavalierOwner

Mese, do you have pets and showtime?

I wanted to get Showtime but the Pets glitches are unbearable, i don't even want to play it anymore! 1 day and night is lasting ages because it freezes so often. I tried playing Generations today for the first time in ages to see whether that also had glitches and it didn't so theres obviously just a problem with Pets! I even deleted my Late Night game to see if that made a difference and it didn't.  Pets didn't used to be that bad, but every time I've downloaded a new patch its gotten WORSE.

So i want to know which game has the worst glitches, Pets or Showtime? If Showtime is worse I'm not going to bother getting it.


----------



## RabbitMonster

That's a bit worrying that you've got so many glitches. Have you tried updating your software, or un-installing or reinstalling it?


----------



## CavalierOwner

Rabbitmonkee said:


> That's a bit worrying that you've got so many glitches. Have you tried updating your software, or un-installing or reinstalling it?


I haven't tried to un-install it! Will I lose all of my saved games?


----------



## CavalierOwner

Ok so I went on a website that told me to delete some files that might make the game run slow....I deleted the exact folders that it told me to delete, loaded my game up and I've lost everything!!!!!!! I haven't got any of my games. :cryin:


----------



## RabbitMonster

By games do mean the actual disk or just the sim families?


----------



## CavalierOwner

Rabbitmonkee said:


> By games do mean the actual disk or just the sim families?


No my discs and stuff are still on but my saved families/houses have gone! I've started a new pets game and moved into an existing house and it seems to be running super quick now, no glitches at all.


----------



## Mese

I have all EP'S and SP's apart from the katy perry SP 
My game is pretty fast to load considering I do have CC in it , about 5 minutes is a normal load time
No bugs or glitches at all , the only time ive had them is when I installed bad CC 

What I do after quitting playing sims is go to the my documents/electronicarts/sims3 folder and delete these things

the contents of the DCBackup folder (Do not delete the folder itself , that could cause problems)
CASPartCache.package
compositorCache.package
scriptCache.package
simCompositorCache.package

I also delete any old saves ... lets say while I was playing I made 5 saves , for example Rose23 , Rose24 , Rose25 , Rose26 , Rose27 ... I delete all but Rose27 
I dont see the need to have loads of old saves in there as long as the last save was a good one


----------



## CavalierOwner

Mese said:


> I have all EP'S and SP's apart from the katy perry SP
> My game is pretty fast to load considering I do have CC in it , about 5 minutes is a normal load time
> No bugs or glitches at all , the only time ive had them is when I installed bad CC
> 
> What I do after quitting playing sims is go to the my documents/electronicarts/sims3 folder and delete these things
> 
> *the contents of the DCBackup folder (Do not delete the folder itself , that could cause problems)
> CASPartCache.package
> compositorCache.package
> scriptCache.package
> simCompositorCache.package*
> 
> I also delete any old saves ... lets say while I was playing I made 5 saves , for example Rose23 , Rose24 , Rose25 , Rose26 , Rose27 ... I delete all but Rose27
> I dont see the need to have loads of old saves in there as long as the last save was a good one


That's exactly what I deleted but it wiped my games off?

Also I just save game, should I 'save as' everytime?

The only thing I did different to you instructions is change the name of The Sims 3 folder to Sims 3 Backup, which it told me to do? Could this have wiped my games off?


----------



## Mese

CavalierOwner said:


> That's exactly what I deleted but it wiped my games off?
> 
> Also I just save game, should I 'save as' everytime?
> 
> The only thing I did different to you instructions is change the name of The Sims 3 folder to Sims 3 Backup, which it told me to do? Could this have wiped my games off?


Ah , ok , so when you started the sims up again what happened was it took all its information from the new sims 3 folder that you opening the game generated
The new folder is basically a factory reset , which means a vanilla game with no cc or saves etc at all .... what you should have done was go into the sims 3 backup folder (the older one) and copied/pasted your saves into the new folder , then they will show up in your game (if you still have the old folder you can do this at anytime)

After that feel free to delete the older folder if you want to ... or as ive heard others do they have a few sims3 folders with different saves , games , CC content in them , and they simply change the name to make it their active game play folder 
the game will always work from the folder called Sims 3 and ignore any others there

As for saving your game , EA recommend pausing the game before saving and always using the save as option , and never saving with the same thing , so if you save your game one time as Rose 1 , the next time you save as it should be labelled Rose 2 and so on
They dont know why but this does cut back on errors and crashes (it doesnt eliminate them)


----------



## Mese

hazyreality said:


> OK, people who had Sims 2, I need help! With the apartments one, has anyone actually found a way to build your own apartments? Or change the ones that are supplied? (other than decorating)
> It is really, really bugging me, and I get the feeling it can't be done?
> 
> *Heidi*


I found this tutorial on you tube hun , hope it helps 
sims 2 apartment - how to make your own apartments - YouTube


----------



## Mese

CavalierOwner said:


> Dont talk to me about bugs! My pets is sooooo slow and literally freezes for ages and then works for a few seconds and then freezes again.  I don't have any CC or anything so i don't know why it's doing it.


It could be your RAM or graphics card hun

Im no techy at all , but I found out tonight that my RAM is perfect (I have 4gb and the specs say 1.5gb is the maximum needed) and my graphics card is just about ok (I have a NVIDIA GeForce 210)

I asked Steve tonight if he would buy me a better card as a christmas pressie and he said yes , so woohoo , lol


----------



## CavalierOwner

Mese said:


> It could be your RAM or graphics card hun
> 
> Im no techy at all , but I found out tonight that my RAM is perfect (I have 4gb and the specs say 1.5gb is the maximum needed) and my graphics card is just about ok (I have a NVIDIA GeForce 210)
> 
> I asked Steve tonight if he would buy me a better card as a christmas pressie and he said yes , so woohoo , lol


It seemed fine after I started a new game! No freezing BUT it did shut down once and came up with an error...after googling the error it's apparently common if your playing Sims on MacBook although it never used to happen.  
Oh I also remember deleting something else that might have contributed to deleting my games, the site I was on told me to delete stuff out of my 'Thumbnails' folder?

I love how you say that your not "techy" but you seem like a Sims genius to me! :lol: Have you seen those Alienware laptops/computers? They are made for gaming and look amazing, but I'm not spending £1000 to play Sims. :lol:


----------



## Quinzell

I used to have tons of problems everytime they released a new patch. I can't remember what the problem was now....it could have been something to do with the antivirus software, but of course Macs are supposed to be more sturdier than PC's when it comes to that sort of thing.

My hubby has an Alienware. I have a Dell XPS which is dying a slow death on me due to much mistreatment (mainly by pets knocking over glasses of wine, etc). I've been thinking about getting a desktop but OH wants to give me the alienware (yay!) and build himself a new desktop.....whoop whoop!


----------



## Mese

CavalierOwner said:


> It seemed fine after I started a new game! No freezing BUT it did shut down once and came up with an error...after googling the error it's apparently common if your playing Sims on MacBook although it never used to happen.
> Oh I also remember deleting something else that might have contributed to deleting my games, the site I was on told me to delete stuff out of my 'Thumbnails' folder?
> 
> I love how you say that your not "techy" but you seem like a Sims genius to me! :lol: Have you seen those Alienware laptops/computers? They are made for gaming and look amazing, but I'm not spending £1000 to play Sims. :lol:


I've never heard of deleting thumbnails before and especially not deleting a folder , everything ive read says to delete the contents , never the folder

This is my ultimate PC , but at £2350 I doubt i'll ever get it , I think my dogs would bite me if I spent that amount of money on anything but them :lol:
Click the name 'Black Pearl' at the bottom of the screen
Liquid Series

And honestly im not a techy , but I do belong to a couple of sims forums and its there I pick up these tips and tricks ... and as always , google is my best friend 
These are two of the best
http://www.carls-sims-3-guide.com/forum/index.php
http://forum.thesims3.com/jforum/forums/list.page?rnd=0.7710717341396958
My names Simmese on both of them 



LouiseH said:


> I used to have tons of problems everytime they released a new patch. I can't remember what the problem was now....it could have been something to do with the antivirus software, but of course Macs are supposed to be more sturdier than PC's when it comes to that sort of thing.
> 
> My hubby has an Alienware. I have a Dell XPS which is dying a slow death on me due to much mistreatment (mainly by pets knocking over glasses of wine, etc). I've been thinking about getting a desktop but OH wants to give me the alienware (yay!) and build himself a new desktop.....whoop whoop!


I've heard the Sims dont like Macs , I wouldnt know for sure though as I have no experience with a Mac


----------



## Mese

I decided to start a new game , my new sim is going to be a horse breeder , so of course she has to live on a ranch
i've kinda finished building it but I havent finished decorating yet , so theres a bathroom , basement and spare room upstairs to do as well as the grounds to finish before buying any horses 

Meet Zinia Rose ... not looking very horse breeder-ish as she just got back from watching a simfest , lol









Aerial view of the ranch ... taken before I was fully finished sorting out the outside









The house and Barn ... there are stalls for 4 horses in the barn , I want to build a hayloft in there but havent as yet 









Training grounds with paddock behind them









Living room









Behind her is the elevator to the basement ... as yet I havent decided what to put down there









Small animal room ... no animals as yet though









Kitchen dining area









Bedroom exercise area









My fave painting (tango) and my fave bedtime outfit









Balcony Pool 









I think she likes gaming as much as me , lol


----------



## CavalierOwner

Mese said:


> I've never heard of deleting thumbnails before and especially not deleting a folder , everything ive read says to delete the contents , never the folder
> 
> This is my ultimate PC , but at £2350 I doubt i'll ever get it , I think my dogs would bite me if I spent that amount of money on anything but them :lol:
> Click the name 'Black Pearl' at the bottom of the screen
> Liquid Series
> 
> And honestly im not a techy , but I do belong to a couple of sims forums and its there I pick up these tips and tricks ... and as always , google is my best friend
> These are two of the best
> Carl and Pam's The Sims 3 Forum - Index
> Forums - Community - The Sims 3
> My names Simmese on both of them
> 
> I've heard the Sims dont like Macs , I wouldnt know for sure though as I have no experience with a Mac


No I didn't deleted the thumbnail folder, just the contents! That's what it told me to do lol. I've been playing on it most of the day today and it has worked fine. Had to use the money cheat coz there's no way I'm starting completely from scratch!

Sims always worked fine on my MacBook, but then I didn't play on it for quite a while (this thread made me start playing again) and when I downloaded the latest patches it just stopped working properly.


----------



## CavalierOwner

Mese said:


> I decided to start a new game , my new sim is going to be a horse breeder , so of course she has to live on a ranch
> i've kinda finished building it but I havent finished decorating yet , so theres a bathroom , basement and spare room upstairs to do as well as the grounds to finish before buying any horses
> 
> Meet Zinia Rose ... not looking very horse breeder-ish as she just got back from watching a simfest , lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aerial view of the ranch ... taken before I was fully finished sorting out the outside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The house and Barn ... there are stalls for 4 horses in the barn , I want to build a hayloft in there but havent as yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Training grounds with paddock behind them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Living room
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Behind her is the elevator to the basement ... as yet I havent decided what to put down there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Small animal room ... no animals as yet though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kitchen dining area
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bedroom exercise area
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My fave painting (tango) and my fave bedtime outfit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Balcony Pool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think she likes gaming as much as me , lol


LOVE the ranch!


----------



## Quinzell

Love your house, Mese!


----------



## Mese

CavalierOwner said:


> No I didn't deleted the thumbnail folder, just the contents! That's what it told me to do lol. I've been playing on it most of the day today and it has worked fine. Had to use the money cheat coz there's no way I'm starting completely from scratch!
> 
> Sims always worked fine on my MacBook, but then I didn't play on it for quite a while (this thread made me start playing again) and when I downloaded the latest patches it just stopped working properly.


Do you use the motherlode cheat or the familyfunds cheat ?
personally I looooove the familyfunds one


----------



## CavalierOwner

Mese said:


> Do you use the motherlode cheat or the familyfunds cheat ?
> personally I looooove the familyfunds one


I use motherlode! I couldn't even be bothered to build a house so I just used that big blue family house that you get in Generations and changed the deco lol.


----------



## Mese

CavalierOwner said:


> I use motherlode! I couldn't even be bothered to build a house so I just used that big blue family house that you get in Generations and changed the deco lol.


I cant picture the house , screenshots needed .... that way I wont feel like im the only one spamming the thread with loads of pics


----------



## CavalierOwner

Ok but it's not finished yet! Haven't used any CC, so it's just usual Sim stuff.

House (not done the garden yet)









First floor









Living room









Nightclub









Cat's room









Kitchen









Dining room









Bedroom









Bathroom









Rooms that i haven't started yet.....


----------



## Mese

CavalierOwner said:


> Ok but it's not finished yet! Haven't used any CC, so it's just usual Sim stuff.
> 
> Cat's room


That looks fantastic :thumbup1:

I did actually laugh out loud when I saw you had a whole room dedicated to the cat


----------



## CavalierOwner

Mese said:


> That looks fantastic :thumbup1:
> 
> I did actually laugh out loud when I saw you had a whole room dedicated to the cat


Thanks! 
:lol: everyone needs their own space :lol:


----------



## CavalierOwner

Guess who just bought Showtime


----------



## Mese

CavalierOwner said:


> Guess who just bought Showtime


Errr lemme think 

Have you played it yet ?

I prefer pets , but I guess thats a given  , but I do love all the new stuff that came with showtime


----------



## Mese

Well , Zinia went to the International Equestrian Centre and bought her first horse , He is a Lippizanner and she (ahem) has called him Spirit

These were taken with pose player





































PP shot again .. just me being evil , lol










And all these were just me clicking away whenever they looked cute together in the game




























I told him to throw her so I could get a cute rearing shot :devil:


----------



## Mese

I found a custom made world that is exclusively for horsey people , its called Equestria .... so of course I packed up Zinia , Spirit and their ranch and moved them there
Its a tiny world , no town etc , just six 60x60 lots to place families on and lots of gorgeous trails to ride along

so far on there is just Zinia & Spirit ... and I made a bloke called Ari who owned three horses , Caesar , Firefly and Freebird (Freebird was made for Zinia to own though , never for Ari to keep) and he has the lot directly across from Zinias

so now Zinia has her stallion Spirit and her Mare Freebird she can start breeding 
And Ari will breed his two Caesar and Firefly

from L to R 
Firefly the Palamino (female) .... Spirit the Lippizaner (male) .... Caesar the Gypsy Vanner (male) ... and Freebird the Thoroughbred (female)


----------



## Mese

I definately feel like im talking to myself these days , lol ... but ah well 

Meanwhile , back in Appaloosa Plains my simself has also caught the horse bug , and as her old house wasnt really equipped for horses she decided to move ... so she and the dogs moved to the Seaview Stables (forgot to get a pic)

She bought herself a stallion she named Cyclone , he is a grey and white paint 









and a mare called Rayne , a black and white paint









It wasnt long before it was true love and the two horses became inseperable









Then the inevitable happened ... Rayne became pregnant :thumbup:
And in the night little Storm was born (I had to go into buy mode so I could change it to daytime light for the pics)

He has lovely markings


----------



## CavalierOwner

LOVE the horse pics! 



Mese said:


> Errr lemme think
> 
> Have you played it yet ?
> 
> I prefer pets , but I guess thats a given  , but I do love all the new stuff that came with showtime


Sorry for taking soooo long to post a reply! I've been preoccupied with Showtime! I love it. The new bits and bobs are amazing! I'm a level 6 Magician at the min. I'm a singleton with no pets BUT wild horses keep sleeping outside my house, and i get the odd dog ripping up my newspaper before i get a chance to read it.  :lol:

I didn't build a house, i just moved into one and decorated it.


----------



## Mese

Im still totally in love with the horses ... though I just today got Toffee and Gypsy to woohoo and got the baby music afterwards (finally) , so who knows , I may soon hear the pitter-patter of teeny tiny pixelated paws , lol


----------



## Mese

Just pre-ordered the Diesel stuff pack 
and also pre-ordered the new Limited Edition expansion pack 'Supernatural' which is out september 

anyone else excited about werewolves , zombies , witches , warlocks and vamps  (I dont think i'll be playing those in my 'real' games though)


----------



## RabbitMonster

MESE!!! LOOK AT THIS!!

Johnny Depp separates from partner Vanessa Paradis

IT'S FATE!! :w00t:


----------



## RabbitMonster

Mese said:


> Just pre-ordered the Diesel stuff pack
> and also pre-ordered the new Limited Edition expansion pack 'Supernatural' which is out september
> 
> anyone else excited about werewolves , zombies , witches , warlocks and vamps  (I dont think i'll be playing those in my 'real' games though)


I AM!! I loves me vamps and me witches and me warlocks and me werewolves! 

EDIT --- I hope you saw my post above this one!


----------



## Mese

Rabbitmonkee said:


> MESE!!! LOOK AT THIS!!
> 
> Johnny Depp separates from partner Vanessa Paradis
> 
> IT'S FATE!! :w00t:


lmao , maybe im becoming all witchy and stuff ready for supernatural and cast a spell for ya 



Rabbitmonkee said:


> I AM!! I loves me vamps and me witches and me warlocks and me werewolves!
> 
> EDIT --- I hope you saw my post above this one!


Its the werewolves that have me excited , and the fairies , what the hey , I wanna play them all , lol


----------



## Mese

So I figured the Town of Cloverdale (a custom built world) needed a rescue centre for all those poor strays , so I hired a man called Paul Masters to build and run one for me , He brought his Old English Sheepdog Saffy along with him

So far we have over 15 cats and 9 dogs , 1 Deer and a Raccoon awaiting adoption 

Aeriel view









The dog kennels (it does normally have a roof)









The Cattery (it does normally have a roof)









Rescue shop and waiting area









Small play area for the kids while Mum and Dad sort out the paperwork when they adopt ... You can see Saffy looking at the deer


----------



## RabbitMonster

Mese said:


> lmao , maybe im becoming all witchy and stuff ready for supernatural and cast a spell for ya
> 
> Its the werewolves that have me excited , and the fairies , what the hey , I wanna play them all , lol


I'm tellin ya Mese, I wants my Johnny so you better get witching! 

Omg there's fairies?! I WANTS!!!


----------



## Mese

Rabbitmonkee said:


> I'm tellin ya Mese, I wants my Johnny so you better get witching!
> 
> Omg there's fairies?! I WANTS!!!


Yep fairies , and they look amazing 
Did you watch the live chat , they demo'ed the game and answered some questions 
The Sims 3 Supernatural Chat - Origin

Theres more 'chats' to come as well


----------



## RabbitMonster

Mese said:


> Yep fairies , and they look amazing
> Did you watch the live chat , they demo'ed the game and answered some questions
> The Sims 3 Supernatural Chat - Origin
> 
> Theres more 'chats' to come as well


I get paid next week, so I know what I'm pre-ordering!


----------



## Mese

Its so not fair 

I spent ages befriending a gorgeous Unicorn , but the invite to join household option never displayed as clickable ... when I hovered over the greyed out option it told me I had all the pets I was allowed 

So either I get rid of the 3 dogs :crying: or stop breeding Cyclone and Rayne so I can have the Unicorn :crying: (she is pregnant again , thats why im at the 6 pets limit)

I dont want to do either 
so no Unicorn for me in this game    

I just cant play a sim thats supposed to be me and not have my three dogs with me , it wouldnt feel right 
even though I really want to breed horses and keep the offspring and breed them too and the dogs being there is seriously limiting my game I just cant get rid of them , losing the dogs will upset me too much to the point where I wont want to play the game at all ... how daft am I :laugh:


----------



## Mese

The unplanned , but welcome , pregnancy of Rayne (I had nothing to do with this one , first I knew was when a pop-up told me she was pregnant ) has resulted in the birth of little Zephyr 
Why does it always happen when its dark , lol

Anyway , the Unicorn I befriended the other night returned and Zephyr met him









But it was almost 5am ... so 









Family Portrait , Cyclone standing , Rayne lying down and Zephyr (forgot to come out of buy mode so im going to have to recreate this)









Rayne and Zephyr









Rayne and Zephyr 2









awwwwwwwww , I didnt set this up , how sweet is this pic


----------



## princeno5

you lot are naughty, you got me hooked on this now,i have just got the pets 1,but how do you lot build such nice stuff,the houses and escpecially the rescue center,do i need more expansions for that,i must admit i use the motherlode cheat. i havent got enough hours in the day now.


----------



## Mese

princeno5 said:


> you lot are naughty, you got me hooked on this now,i have just got the pets 1,but how do you lot build such nice stuff,the houses and escpecially the rescue center,do i need more expansions for that,i must admit i use the motherlode cheat. i havent got enough hours in the day now.


Welcome to the addiction , lol

Some of the stuff I use comes with other expansions , some of it is custom stuff ive downloaded from various sites

You are going to LOVE pets :thumbup:


----------



## princeno5

thanks for the welcome,just been on the links you put up, going to make me a family now,dogs,dogs and dogs.


----------



## Mese

princeno5 said:


> thanks for the welcome,just been on the links you put up, going to make me a family now,dogs,dogs and dogs.


You can have 6 pets , why not make that dogs , dogs , dogs , dogs , dogs , dogs ,


----------



## Mese

Well here I am again 

This is the family i've been playing for a while now. I basically dont interfere with them much its more fun just watching them , especially as the parents are always sneaking off to woohoo 
so far they have done it in bed , in the shower , in the kids tree-house (ouch splinters , lol) and one the Dad seemed most proud of was in a haystack on someone elses property , roflmao

My simself (one I made without any pets at all yet)









met and ended up marrying a sim called Artair









They had a boy and named him Caddaric (damn the genetics in this game are good) he's now a YA









and then a girl they called Ede ... she's now a YA too









and then a boy they called Heall 









Seeing as they are always all over each other I doubt they will stop there , lol ... im hoping if they do get pregnant again that they have another girl

All the names are from one of my fave books 'Defy the Eagle' 
Its a historical romance and is set in the times when Boudicea revolted against the Romans


----------



## CavalierOwner

Mese said:


> Well here I am again
> 
> This is the family i've been playing for a while now. I basically dont interfere with them much its more fun just watching them , especially as the parents are always sneaking off to woohoo
> so far they have done it in bed , in the shower , in the kids tree-house (ouch splinters , lol) and one the Dad seemed most proud of was in a haystack on someone elses property , roflmao
> 
> My simself (one I made without any pets at all yet)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> met and ended up marrying a sim called Artair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They had a boy and named him Caddaric (damn the genetics in this game are good) he's now a YA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and then a girl they called Ede ... she's now a YA too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and then a boy they called Heall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seeing as they are always all over each other I doubt they will stop there , lol ... im hoping if they do get pregnant again that they have another girl
> 
> All the names are from one of my fave books 'Defy the Eagle'
> Its a historical romance and is set in the times when Boudicea revolted against the Romans


I LOVE these sims! My sims are rubbish and I never come up with any good names. :lol: The parents sound like a right randy pair. :lol:


----------



## Mese

CavalierOwner said:


> I LOVE these sims! My sims are rubbish and I never come up with any good names. :lol: The parents sound like a right randy pair. :lol:


You arent kidding 
They are always flirting with each other , kissing or after doing the nasty , lol
watching them is hilarious but kinda sweet too

This is my Legacy family and im dreading when the parents get older and one of them dies , it'll break my heart to see the other one all alone , but im trying to play this game as realistic as I can so keeping them young etc isnt an option


----------



## xgemma86x

Think I'm gonna have a Sims day tomorrow  x


----------



## katie200

xgemma86x said:


> Think I'm gonna have a Sims day tomorrow  x


I think I will join you, I'll call it the sims 3 Gemma club day.  hahahahaha.


----------



## RabbitMonster

Me three! Haven't played the Sims for ages, work's forever getting in the way


----------



## xgemma86x

Rabbitmonkee said:


> Me three! Haven't played the Sims for ages, work's forever getting in the way


Same here. I'm either working,sleeping or seeing the new bf


----------



## RabbitMonster

xgemma86x said:


> Same here. I'm either working,sleeping *or seeing the new bf*


Lucky sod...


----------



## xgemma86x

Rabbitmonkee said:


> Lucky sod...


Haha damn right. He's a younger man (only by 3 years) and he's pretty damn fit


----------



## RabbitMonster

xgemma86x said:


> Haha damn right. He's a younger man (only by 3 years) and he's pretty damn fit


Ohhh bugger off :lol:


----------



## CavalierOwner

xgemma86x said:


> Haha damn right. He's a younger man (only by 3 years) and he's pretty damn fit


You will have to make a sim version of your bf so we can see what he looks like! :lol:


----------



## Mese

Im about ready to jack it all in until August when I get my new puter.

The game is fine as long as im just building , decorating or in CAS , but about 5 - 10 minutes into game play it starts crashing (%^&%$& memories , thanks generations NOT!)

Got my 3 BC's in the game , set them up with feeding bowls etc and started training them and bang , crash ... tried again getting just one dog this time , bang , crash :mad5: :mad5: :mad5:

Roll on August , my new puter is a beast and Sims 3 *WILL* bow down before it :thumbup1:


----------



## xgemma86x

CavalierOwner said:


> You will have to make a sim version of your bf so we can see what he looks like! :lol:


Haha I shall try :lol: I do have some pics on my laptop of him! However,creating a Sims version sounds ace :lol:


----------



## RabbitMonster

xgemma86x said:


> Haha I shall try :lol: I do have some pics on my laptop of him! However,creating a Sims version sounds ace :lol:


I strongly advise against this. I did that with my ex, had families and all, and now he's my ex. I feel like it's like getting a tattoo of their name, road to disaster! :lol:


----------



## xgemma86x

Rabbitmonkee said:


> I strongly advise against this. I did that with my ex, had families and all, and now he's my ex. I feel like it's like getting a tattoo of their name, road to disaster! :lol:


Maybe a bad idea then :lol: Soooo glad I didn't do this with my ex now :lol: Better not do it with the new bf either as I don't wanna jinx things :lol:


----------



## xgemma86x

Apart from the pics with me on (which btw are terribly shocking),this is the most recent pic of him  Yes he's posing on this but what the hell 

http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f293/xgemma86x/544715_3409824693352_1444147464_n.jpg


----------



## RabbitMonster

xgemma86x said:


> Apart from the pics with me on (which btw are terribly shocking),this is the most recent pic of him  Yes he's posing on this but what the hell
> 
> http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f293/xgemma86x/544715_3409824693352_1444147464_n.jpg


Typical man, no loo roll :lol:


----------



## xgemma86x

Rabbitmonkee said:


> Typical man, no loo roll :lol:


:lol: :lol:


----------



## RabbitMonster

What's he gonna say when he discovers you've posted his pic though? :yikes:


----------



## Mese

I made a sim of my ex-husband years ago when Sims 1 came out ... I gave him the least I possibly could on the largest lot
His loo was way over in one corner of the lot , his stove was on the opposite corner to his fridge but the mixer thing was on a different corner again etc etc etc 

His life was hell ... it made me happy :biggrin:


----------



## xgemma86x

Rabbitmonkee said:


> What's he gonna say when he discovers you've posted his pic though? :yikes:


Not alot he can say


----------



## RabbitMonster

Mese said:


> I made a sim of my ex-husband years ago when Sims 1 came out ... I gave him the least I possibly could on the largest lot
> His loo was way over in one corner of the lot , his stove was on the opposite corner to his fridge but the mixer thing was on a different corner again etc etc etc
> 
> His life was hell ... it made me happy :biggrin:


I like the way you think! 



xgemma86x said:


> Not alot he can say


True, true. Although he may not be all that impressed, particularly as we're not what you would define as 'normal'


----------



## xgemma86x

Rabbitmonkee said:


> I like the way you think!
> 
> True, true. Although he may not be all that impressed, particularly as we're not what you would define as 'normal'


Believe you me,we're alot more normal then he is :lol: :lol:


----------



## RabbitMonster

xgemma86x said:


> Believe you me,we're alot more normal then he is :lol: :lol:


Ohh my! Are you sure he's safe to be with? :lol:


----------



## xgemma86x

Rabbitmonkee said:


> Ohh my! Are you sure he's safe to be with? :lol:


I'm beginning to wonder that myself :lol:


----------



## Mese

If you know how to use MODS in your game you can now have a job as a Vet or a Model or a Psychiatrist , Mechanic etc
The creator hasnt worked out how to include opportunities yet , but she will update as soon as she does , otherwise they work just like any other job your sim can get

MissyHissy's Job Centre


----------



## Mese

Well my game decided to play nice last night 

My sim started her new job as a GhostHunter
I gotta say its the first time i've ever had a job a sim does makes me laugh out loud for real , only problem I have with it is she got promoted after her very first night whereas id have been happy watching her banish ghosts for a few more nights yet , lol
click to watch vid


She's also maxed out on her club dancing skill ... dont think Toffee was too impressed though 
click to watch vid


And just cos I love it


----------



## CavalierOwner

Mese said:


> Well my game decided to play nice last night
> 
> My sim started her new job as a GhostHunter
> I gotta say its the first time i've ever had a job a sim does makes me laugh out loud for real , only problem I have with it is she got promoted after her very first night whereas id have been happy watching her banish ghosts for a few more nights yet , lol
> click to watch vid
> 
> 
> She's also maxed out on her club dancing skill ... dont think Toffee was too impressed though
> click to watch vid
> 
> 
> And just cos I love it


OMG I love this! :lol: How do you get the ghost hunter job?


----------



## Mese

Look on the computer or in the paper , it'll show up eventually ... I was looking for the Vet job when I saw this one and figured yeah why not , lol


----------



## CavalierOwner

Mese said:


> Look on the computer or in the paper , it'll show up eventually ... I was looking for the Vet job when I saw this one and figured yeah why not , lol


 I didn't even know that you could become a vet?


----------



## Mese

Check my post above the other one


----------



## Mese

I do not want to think of the amount of work that went into this
simply amazing !

harry potter world volume 2 !!! (sims 3 new version) 2012 - YouTube


----------



## xgemma86x

I'm gonna go on my Sims game shortly. I just bought the 'Diesel stuff' expansion pack


----------



## RabbitMonster

Mese said:


> I do not want to think of the amount of work that went into this
> simply amazing !
> 
> harry potter world volume 2 !!! (sims 3 new version) 2012 - YouTube


Oh my god, the detail in that is unreal! They must've scrutinised the entire set from top to bottom to get it so similar to the films. Now that's dedication!


----------



## RabbitMonster

Changing this.

Have just bought Generations and Ambitions, and chose do an Amazon Prime trial for a month, which means I get the games tomorrow! 

Got my weekend sorted


----------



## xgemma86x

Rabbitmonkee said:


> Changing this.
> 
> Have just bought Generations and Ambitions, and chose do an Amazon Prime trial for a month, which means I get the games tomorrow!
> 
> Got my weekend sorted


I have stuff to do this weekend but my Sims 3 addiction has taken hold again  Going to install my new expansion pack shortly x


----------



## RabbitMonster

xgemma86x said:


> I have stuff to do this weekend but my Sims 3 addiction has taken hold again  Going to install my new expansion pack shortly x


I know I'm gonna get into trouble with Mom for ordering them, but hey, I lost my job yesterday so let's face it, I've got time to get good use out of them! :lol:

When you install expansion packs, you use the disk of the most recent one you have, don't you?


----------



## xgemma86x

Rabbitmonkee said:


> I know I'm gonna get into trouble with Mom for ordering them, but hey, I lost my job yesterday so let's face it, I've got time to get good use out of them! :lol:
> 
> When you install expansion packs, you use the disk of the most recent one you have, don't you?


Really sorry to hear you lost your job  However,im sure buying those expansion packs will help cheer you up 

Oh and I do believe so yes. I am just gonna try my game out again so if I disappear then you know why


----------



## RabbitMonster

xgemma86x said:


> Really sorry to hear you lost your job  However,im sure buying those expansion packs will help cheer you up
> 
> Oh and I do believe so yes. I am just gonna try my game out again so if I disappear then you know why


Thanks hun  Tbh, the management were at fault in a lot of ways, they believed a lying child rather than stand up for their stadd. Hey ho though, it'd their loss!

Apologies for my disappearing act, I didn't even get a notif of a reply! 

Just editing to say my games have been dispatched, and cus I got next day delivery they should be here tomorrow!  I know where my weekend's going and it's right down the swannie


----------



## RabbitMonster

So my new games arrived, I'm just installing them now. Ooooohhh I'm so excited!


----------



## xgemma86x

Rabbitmonkee said:


> Thanks hun  Tbh, the management were at fault in a lot of ways, they believed a lying child rather than stand up for their stadd. Hey ho though, it'd their loss!
> 
> Apologies for my disappearing act, I didn't even get a notif of a reply!
> 
> Just editing to say my games have been dispatched, and cus I got next day delivery they should be here tomorrow!  I know where my weekend's going and it's right down the swannie


Damn right it's their loss. Am sure you'll find another job soon


----------



## xgemma86x

Rabbitmonkee said:


> So my new games arrived, I'm just installing them now. Ooooohhh I'm so excited!


I still haven't played on mine  It's installed but I haven't played on it


----------



## RabbitMonster

xgemma86x said:


> I still haven't played on mine  It's installed but I haven't played on it


What?! WHY, WHY, WHY?!


----------



## xgemma86x

Rabbitmonkee said:


> What?! WHY, WHY, WHY?!


I actually don't know


----------



## Mese

Im waiting for my Diesel stuff pack and my Game of Thrones book boxset , Amazon dispatched them today


----------



## RabbitMonster

So I had my town all set up, my new family made, bought them a great house and was halfway through re-furnishing when the game crashed. *Nothing* was saved, so now I have to start the whole bloody thing again.. :mad2:


----------



## xgemma86x

Mese said:


> Im waiting for my Diesel stuff pack and my Game of Thrones book boxset , Amazon dispatched them today


I have the Diesel stuff pack. Will try it and let you know what it's like xx


----------



## xgemma86x

Rabbitmonkee said:


> So I had my town all set up, my new family made, bought them a great house and was halfway through re-furnishing when the game crashed. *Nothing* was saved, so now I have to start the whole bloody thing again.. :mad2:


Oh that's gotta be annoying


----------



## RabbitMonster

xgemma86x said:


> Oh that's gotta be annoying


You have no idea


----------



## Mese

Rabbitmonkee said:


> So I had my town all set up, my new family made, bought them a great house and was halfway through re-furnishing when the game crashed. *Nothing* was saved, so now I have to start the whole bloody thing again.. :mad2:


Try this fix ... since I did this ive had NO error messages at all and NO crashes to desktop

Sims 3 Error Code 12 + Crash to Desktop Fix (detailed) - YouTube

I have 4gb ram but changed the bios as though I had 3gb ram and its worked like a charm  (I tried the 4gb fix and things got slightly worse so im figuring its best to leave something over)
And before you get panicky about messing with bios , I am the least techy person around but this is just so simple to do , so dont worry you'll mess up , just follow the instructions exactly and make sure you write exactly what they say


----------



## RabbitMonster

Mese said:


> Try this fix ... since I did this ive had NO error messages at all and NO crashes to desktop
> 
> Sims 3 Error Code 12 + Crash to Desktop Fix (detailed) - YouTube
> 
> I have 4gb ram but changed the bios as though I had 3gb ram and its worked like a charm  (I tried the 4gb fix and things got slightly worse so im figuring its best to leave something over)
> And before you get panicky about messing with bios , I am the least techy person around but this is just so simple to do , so dont worry you'll mess up , just follow the instructions exactly and make sure you write exactly what they say


I dunno if this'll work, it wasn't an error code, the whole thing just froze and then crashed. Could've been cus I had a couple of things downloading at the time I installed the new games. I dunno. Seems to be workin' fine now anyways.

I love them though, they're so cool! The jobs! The professions! The circle-y stairs!!


----------



## Mese

That'll teach me ....

I had all three of the triplet teens up to level 5 athletic ... the boy had got himself a part time job & the 2 girls had completed a challenge each ... the Dad had saved the world from disaster by getting rid of wormholes for the science lab ... the Mum had maxed out her Handiness skill and was upgrading everything in sight , lol ... and id decided they could afford a butler so completely remodelled and decorated a basement room (with windows) all ready for the butler when my sim hired them 
I was just changing the colour scheme of the Butlers computer (generous arent I  ) , the second to last thing I needed to do when , you guessed it , the game crashed 

and like a total moron I hadnt saved at all since beginning the game because I got so involved in it 

Arggghhhh ! 

Oh well , at least I know exactly how I want the room and the items and colour scheme so it shouldnt take as long to do next time round :thumbup: 

D'ya reckon I can blame the Dad for missing a wormhole which then caused my crash :lol:


----------



## RabbitMonster

Yep. Totally the dad's fault! 

I didn't know you could hire a Butler though!


----------



## Mese

Rabbitmonkee said:


> Yep. Totally the dad's fault!
> 
> I didn't know you could hire a Butler though!


Yeah , its in the service list , below hiring a maid
The butler lives in though , he/she does everything a maid would do and more (like cooking for the family) but you have to have a bed available for him/her


----------



## RabbitMonster

Mese said:


> Yeah , its in the service list , below hiring a maid
> The butler lives in though , he/she does everything a maid would do and more (like cooking for the family) but you have to have a bed available for him/her


I am definitely getting me one of those!


----------



## CharleyRogan

This is Imani, I think she is quite a pretty teen - I don't get that many that look pretty at this stage!!










And Blossom (I didn't name her! A friend did!!!) I have a random 'woohooer' on I leave her and her boyfriend alone for one minute... well more like a couple of sim hours!



















She looks a bit of a billy no mates in the last pic!!


----------



## Mese

They are both really pretty :thumbup:

Is Imani pregnant too ? 
if so it looks like you're gonna have your hands full taking care of both kiddies , lol


----------



## CharleyRogan

Yup! They had their kids now, a boy and a girl! And both are toddlers. I watch them like a hawk now as I can't be doing with more babies! They live in their own shared house now away from parents as it was too laggy for my game to have mum, dad, 2 teens, 2 children and 2 toddlers!


----------



## Mese

I know what you mean about large families and lagging

One of my fave families had triplets and then when they grew out of the toddler stage the parents had twins , so that makes 7 sims and they had two pet cats as well , the game barely moved , so now I cant play them even though I want to


----------



## Mese

I found this new custom made world and I totally LOVE it
Its called Foratonia and you can get it here ... you have to register but its free 
Blacky´s Sims Zoo

It has no roads at all , if your sim wants to go anywhere they either walk or ride their horse , its perfect

There are tons of empty lots all over the world , and the town is hidden behind a hill and is laid out in a straight line , its basically just there for the things you need

The hire a maid doesnt seem to work , but who cares , the paperboy delivers the paper ok and ive seen people jogging now and then so there are generated townies , adopting a pet doesnt work either , you can call and adopt but its never delivered

Strays are all over the place after a few hours of gameplay , so is the wildlife , and unicorns are there too

So far im having a blast in this world , fishing , riding my horses and playing with the dogs ... im not sure im going to put any other people in the world for a while im just enjoying the scenery and the peacefulness of the place 

Its actually a large world , if I tried to post pics of all of it id be here all day , lol

My house 









Just some of the scenery


















The town









My favourite fishing spot


----------



## Mese

More and more im becoming convinced that my sims game somehow knows the personality of my real life dogs 

In one game im playing I sent all three dogs to their beds in my bedroom (my simself had already gone to bed) Toffee and Teddy went to their beds no problem , Gypsy however lay down on her bed , then got up and jumped onto my sims bed and fell asleep there ... just like she does in real life 

In another game , and ive never seen this action option before , Toffee got 'play in a puddle' , so I clicked it and off he went to a puddle and started rolling around in it ... In real life Toffee's nickname is puddleduck cos he adores playing in puddles

Teddy is just Teddy , he is happy no matter what as long as he gets plenty of cuddles 

Coincidence , or has the sims 3 managed to tap into my real-life dogs minds and incorporate the info it found into my games  :lol:


----------



## Quinzell

Love that World Mese....think I will have to download it.

CharleyRogan, how do you get your sims to random woohoo? And how do you get them to look so pretty? Mine all seem to have the same kind of look to them....


----------



## Mese

SEASONS is confirmed :thumbup:

Theres a live broadcast about Supernatural , showing more things from it ... but they are also talking about Seasons too (It starts at its 10am PDT , which I think is 5pm GMT)

The Sims 3 Supernatural Live Broadcast 2 - Origin

Seasons official trailer
The Sims 3 Seasons- Announce Trailer - YouTube

I've wished my simmies could swim in the ocean for just about forever :thumbup:


----------



## RabbitMonster

Mese, what expansion back do you need to get the butler? I can't get him for some reason, and I have Pets, Ambitions and Generations.


----------



## CavalierOwner

Mese said:


> SEASONS is confirmed :thumbup:
> 
> Theres a live broadcast about Supernatural , showing more things from it ... but they are also talking about Seasons too
> 
> The Sims 3 Supernatural Live Broadcast 2 - Origin
> 
> Seasons official trailer
> The Sims 3 Seasons- Announce Trailer - YouTube
> 
> I've wished my simmies could swim in the ocean for just about forever :thumbup:


I'm super excited! Does that make me sad? :lol:


----------



## Mese

Rabbitmonkee said:


> Mese, what expansion back do you need to get the butler? I can't get him for some reason, and I have Pets, Ambitions and Generations.


The butlers came with Late Night hun



CavalierOwner said:


> I'm super excited! Does that make me sad? :lol:


No more than me , im super excited as well
Cant wait to go swimming in the ocean with the dogs and horses , or playing in the snow ... and one of my fave things is watching rain on water so im all buzzed about that too


----------



## CavalierOwner

Mese you Sims genius! 

I'm getting a new Macbook soon and I was just wondering how I go about transferring my Sims games? Do I install the discs onto my new laptop and then copy and paste the folders onto a usb stick and then to the new Mac? It's all a bit confusing.   I've never needed to do it before! 

At the min I have the old white Macbook which surprisingly runs Sims fine (after you told me which things to delete to stop lagging  ) even though it has pretty sh!t specs! Lol. 

Think I'm going to go for a Macbook Pro 15" with these specs

2.3GHz quad-core Intel Core i7
Turbo Boost up to 3.3GHz
8GB 1600MHz memory
500GB 5400-rpm hard drive1
Intel HD Graphics 4000
NVIDIA GeForce GT 650M with 512MB of GDDR5 memory
Built-in battery (7 hours)

I was looking at the Retina Macbook but it doesn't have a disc drive thingy :yikes: and I've also seen something about ghost marks on the screen. :scared:

Anyways I'm not buying the laptop just for Sims obviously, it's mostly for my work but playing Sims is a bonus! If you could help me, it would be very much appreciated. 


P.S. Not long until Supernatural :thumbup:


----------



## Mese

CavalierOwner said:


> Mese you Sims genius!
> 
> I'm getting a new Macbook soon and I was just wondering how I go about transferring my Sims games? Do I install the discs onto my new laptop and then copy and paste the folders onto a usb stick and then to the new Mac? It's all a bit confusing.   I've never needed to do it before!
> 
> At the min I have the old white Macbook which surprisingly runs Sims fine (after you told me which things to delete to stop lagging  ) even though it has pretty sh!t specs! Lol.
> 
> Think I'm going to go for a Macbook Pro 15" with these specs
> 
> 2.3GHz quad-core Intel Core i7
> Turbo Boost up to 3.3GHz
> 8GB 1600MHz memory
> 500GB 5400-rpm hard drive1
> Intel HD Graphics 4000
> NVIDIA GeForce GT 650M with 512MB of GDDR5 memory
> Built-in battery (7 hours)
> 
> I was looking at the Retina Macbook but it doesn't have a disc drive thingy :yikes: and I've also seen something about ghost marks on the screen. :scared:
> 
> Anyways I'm not buying the laptop just for Sims obviously, it's mostly for my work but playing Sims is a bonus! If you could help me, it would be very much appreciated.
> 
> P.S. Not long until Supernatural :thumbup:


I know nothing about Mac's .. but if you want to save any custom content /sims/saved games/library/custom music from your old puter then it should be as easy as just copying onto your USB stick & then putting it onto your new puter
I cant see it being a much different process from a windows PC tbh
Just install and update the games as normal .. then add in all your Mods and CC 
If you have a problem with the EA Launcher crashing when you try to install sims3packs , just find the folder called MODS , then remove the folder in it that is called packages (I just dragged it onto my desktop) .... that stops the crashing and lets you install all sims3packs through the Launcher .... then once you are done put the packages folder back into the Mods folder ... simples

8GB memory is good ... 16GB is better if you can get it , remember not only is Supernatural out in Sept , but Seasons is due either Nov or Feb (depending on who you listen to) and I can see Seasons being a massive drain on a lot of systems simply because of what it is ... 
I couldnt find any info on your graphics card so I dont know , but it should be ok as it comes in a new model puter 

Im def no tech though , so dont listen to me when it comes to puter specs ... I literally spammed the Sims 3 forums with questions when I was looking to buy this new puter , lol

I am looking forward to Supernatural , but tbh im more excited about Seasons now I know my animals can swim in the ocean  :thumbup:


----------



## CavalierOwner

Mese said:


> I know nothing about Mac's .. but if you want to save any custom content /sims/saved games/library/custom music from your old puter then it should be as easy as just copying onto your USB stick & then putting it onto your new puter
> I cant see it being a much different process from a windows PC tbh
> Just install and update the games as normal .. then add in all your Mods and CC
> If you have a problem with the EA Launcher crashing when you try to install sims3packs , just find the folder called MODS , then remove the folder in it that is called packages (I just dragged it onto my desktop) .... that stops the crashing and lets you install all sims3packs through the Launcher .... then once you are done put the packages folder back into the Mods folder ... simples
> 
> 8GB memory is good ... 16GB is better if you can get it , remember not only is Supernatural out in Sept , but Seasons is due either Nov or Feb (depending on who you listen to) and I can see Seasons being a massive drain on a lot of systems simply because of what it is ...
> I couldnt find any info on your graphics card so I dont know , but it should be ok as it comes in a new model puter
> 
> Im def no tech though , so dont listen to me when it comes to puter specs ... I literally spammed the Sims 3 forums with questions when I was looking to buy this new puter , lol
> 
> I am looking forward to Supernatural , but tbh im more excited about Seasons now I know my animals can swim in the ocean  :thumbup:


Thanks Mese! :thumbup:

I think I might be getting the Mac with these specs instead

2.6GHz quad-core Intel Core i7
Turbo Boost up to 3.6GHz
8GB 1600MHz memory
750GB 5400-rpm hard drive1
Intel HD Graphics 4000
NVIDIA GeForce GT 650M with 1GB of GDDR5 memory
Built-in battery (7 hours)

I can only get 16GB if I get the Retina Macbook, but it doesn't have a disc drive so I wouldn't even be able to put my games on it, I'd have to buy them all again as a download! :frown:

I am currently running Sims on my old Mac with these specs

The MacBook "Core 2 Duo" 2.4 13-Inch (White Polycarbonate "Unibody" - Mid-2010) features a 2.4 GHz GHz Intel "Core 2 Duo" processor (P8600) -- with two independent processor "cores" on a single silicon chip -- a 3 MB shared "on chip" level 2 cache, a 1066 MHz frontside bus, 2 GB of 1066 MHz DDR3 SDRAM (PC3-8500) installed in pairs (two 1 GB modules), a 250 GB Serial ATA (5400 RPM) hard drive, and an 8X DL "SuperDrive." For graphics, it has a NVIDIA GeForce 320M graphics processor with 256 MB of SDRAM "shared with main memory" driving a 13.3" widescreen TFT active-matrix LED-backlit "glossy" display (1280x800 native resolution). :lol: :lol: :lol:

I can't believe it's still standing!!! I have sims3, pets, late night, generations and showtime......plus documents and thousands of photos and songs! :lol: Sims could run faster but it's not awful. Tbh I don't know how it's done it. :lol:


----------



## Addychu

I ADORE the sims, but sadly my computer broke and you need a pretty good computer to run it, and im abit of a geek so i have to have it full specs and great graphics, so im having to deal with the sims social on fb -.-


----------



## tropicalfish

I have played the Sims series games and i think it is a stupid game all it is is fulfilling the Sims needs like going to the toilet bar goes up having something to eat hunger bar goes up etc etc we have enough of that doing that during the day without playing it on the game as well sorry but to me complete and utter trash and is very boring i played Sims life stories on the PC and 5 minutes got very bored with it. I prefer shoot them up games like Battlefield 3 myself.


----------



## RabbitMonster

tropicalfish said:


> I have played the Sims series games and i think it is a stupid game all it is is fulfilling the Sims needs like going to the toilet bar goes up having something to eat hunger bar goes up etc etc we have enough of that doing that during the day without playing it on the game as well sorry but to me complete and utter trash and is very boring i played Sims life stories on the PC and 5 minutes got very bored with it. I prefer shoot them up games like Battlefield 3 myself.


Really, just what was the point in commenting? If you don't like a game, fine, why bother commenting on a thread about it. Eijit.


----------



## Mese

tropicalfish said:


> I have played the Sims series games and i think it is a stupid game all it is is fulfilling the Sims needs like going to the toilet bar goes up having something to eat hunger bar goes up etc etc we have enough of that doing that during the day without playing it on the game as well sorry but to me complete and utter trash and is very boring i played Sims life stories on the PC and 5 minutes got very bored with it. I prefer shoot them up games like Battlefield 3 myself.


The Sims 3 is far , far more than just attending to their needs , it takes imagination to make storylines , keep a legacy family going , get to the top of your chosen career , make and keep your pets happy and fulfilled 
Not to mention the fun involved in building your dream homes and then decorating them to your satisfaction , or building a community park , or a dance club 
theres a million and one things this game gives me
My latest thing at the moment is playing an evil serial killer sim , she's baaaaaaaad , lol ... so far she has over 9 different ways of killing other sims that annoy her  
Her best friend , apart from her dog , is Grimmy (thats death in the game incase you didnt know)

Thats not to say I dont like a good shoot 'em up myself 
I love Crysis 1 & 2 , cant wait til Crysis 3 comes out :thumbup:
And im currently playing Timeshift , its an older game and I cant see much of a storyline to it but its still fun slowing down time and gunning hell out of the enemy , lol


----------



## Guest

I've got sims pets but for my ps3. Can't remember which one It is though. I'm rubbish on it at the minute. By rubbish I mean rubbish. Good game but it's me tht' rubbish lol.


----------



## RabbitMonster

danielled said:


> I've got sims pets but for my ps3. Can't remember which one It is though. I'm rubbish on it at the minute. By rubbish I mean rubbish. Good game but it's me tht' rubbish lol.


It's all about practice! I was crap when I first started but now I'm a *ahem*cheat*ahem* pro


----------



## Mese

Rabbitmonkee said:


> It's all about practice! I was crap when I first started but now I'm a *ahem*cheat*ahem* pro


Everyones the same , lol

My fave cheat is Moveobjects on , I dont think id survive without that cheat tbh


----------



## RabbitMonster

Mese said:


> Everyones the same , lol
> 
> My fave cheat is Moveobjects on , I dont think id survive without that cheat tbh


I hate that cheat now cus my Sims keep walking through walls and they float through the floors, so they can't actually go where I want them to go. Daft fecking things :glare:


----------



## Mese

Rabbitmonkee said:


> I hate that cheat now cus my Sims keep walking through walls and they float through the floors, so they can't actually go where I want them to go. Daft fecking things :glare:


Really ?
I've never had those problems using that cheat 

Do you leave the cheat active or moveobject off once you're done building/decorating ?


----------



## Guest

Rabbitmonkee said:


> It's all about practice! I was crap when I first started but now I'm a *ahem*cheat*ahem* pro


I might try it again tomorrow, my 2 metres tunnel vision doesn't help.


----------



## RabbitMonster

Mese said:


> Really ?
> I've never had those problems using that cheat
> 
> Do you leave the cheat active or moveobject off once you're done building/decorating ?


Ahh. I forget to turn it off  I don't really use it much anyways, but I use the Make Needs Static one every time. Makes things so much easier, although it makes the hours I spend decorating the house somewhat obsolete


----------



## Mese

Rabbitmonkee said:


> Ahh. I forget to turn it off  I don't really use it much anyways, but I use the Make Needs Static one every time. Makes things so much easier, although it makes the hours I spend decorating the house somewhat obsolete


I've stopped using the make needs static , and the only time i'll use the make all happy now is if my simmie is running late in the morning and the car for work just turned up , or I feel like my sim deserves a night on the town , lol


----------



## Mese

Just cos I mentioned it earlier I thought id post a link to Crysis 3's new trailer ... even if you dont like shooter games watch the trailer fullscreen cos it has awesome graphics and scenery and you'll maybe see why I cant wait for Feb to arrive , lol

Crysis® 3 Official Gameplay Trailer - E3 2012 - YouTube

Its an EA game too ... I just realised , doh


----------



## pheebus

Mese said:


> Just cos I mentioned it earlier I thought id post a link to Crysis 3's new trailer ... even if you dont like shooter games watch the trailer fullscreen cos it has awesome graphics and scenery and you'll maybe see why I cant wait for Feb to arrive , lol
> 
> Crysis® 3 Official Gameplay Trailer - E3 2012 - YouTube
> 
> Its an EA game too ... I just realised , doh


WOW!  That looks awesome! :thumbup: xx


----------



## Mese

Id finally got all my games installed, all the patches were updated and all my sims3packs and package files were installed ... gleefully I clicked play (cos its been aaaages since I last played) and CRAAASH

arghhh 

so I figured it might have something to do with the nraas mods , maybe I needed to redownload and reinstall , so I did that and CRAAASH

arghhh 

Off I trot to the forum to scream help meeeeeeeeeeee !

Much advice later and I located the problem , only it wasnt an nraas problem , it was an ID10T error ... the ID10T being me 

Id installed the MasterControllerProgression package , but totally forgot to redownload and install the storyProgression package which its linked to , so of course it was crashing the game  <--- that smiley is aimed at myself , lol
Now ive installed all the correct package files the games working perfectly :thumbup:

I swear though I get this particular error far too often .. a lot of the time im not even anywhere near a computer when it happens :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mese

I rediscovered my original simself and the dogs and my fave house I built ... and within 5 minutes of playing them a notice popped up that Gypsy is pregnant 

Im gonna be a sim-nan :thumbup: :lol:

BIG FAVOUR

Could someone make a comment in reputation for me , dont care what you write  
the easiest way for me to find this thread is by going into my profile and right there is a list of comments people have made about my posts , and the last one is in danger of being bumped out of the list 
id never find this thread otherwise , lol


----------



## RabbitMonster

Mese said:


> I rediscovered my original simself and the dogs and my fave house I built ... and within 5 minutes of playing them a notice popped up that Gypsy is pregnant
> 
> Im gonna be a sim-nan :thumbup: :lol:
> 
> BIG FAVOUR
> 
> Could someone make a comment in reputation for me , dont care what you write
> the easiest way for me to find this thread is by going into my profile and right there is a list of comments people have made about my posts , and the last one is in danger of being bumped out of the list
> id never find this thread otherwise , lol


Done and done


----------



## Wiz201

I bought it three years ago but my pc was rubbish and won't run it properly so have had to wait for an excuse to buy a newer pc before running it. I'm yet to build a house but the game runs so smoothly now its brilliant. Has anyone tried the Sims 3 pets?


----------



## Mese

Wiz201 said:


> I bought it three years ago but my pc was rubbish and won't run it properly so have had to wait for an excuse to buy a newer pc before running it. I'm yet to build a house but the game runs so smoothly now its brilliant. Has anyone tried the Sims 3 pets?


I have all the EP's and SP's except for that Katy Perry sweet treats stuff pack (way too twee for my tastes) and Pets is my favourite :thumbup:

Even with Supernatural and Seasons coming out I doubt either of them will knock Pets from my number 1 spot


----------



## Wiz201

Problem is there have been so many bad reviews on amazon about sims 3 pets but since my computer seems to be running it properly I might take a gamble, especially since there are horses too. I've played sims 1 + 2 throughout the years and this sims 3 series is an improvement.


----------



## Mese

Wiz201 said:


> Problem is there have been so many bad reviews on amazon about sims 3 pets but since my computer seems to be running it properly I might take a gamble, especially since there are horses too. I've played sims 1 + 2 throughout the years and this sims 3 series is an improvement.


Any new EP is bound to have a few glitches , thats where the update patches come into it , they fix most if not all of the problems
As for giving it a bad review I honestly cant think why , you have far more control over your animals and creating/customizing them is very easy , and as you say there are horses and they are fairly awesome 

I def couldnt go back to Sims 2 now not after playing Sims 3 ... not that I could anyway as I gave all my Sims 2 discs to my Grandkids


----------



## Wiz201

Well, I've had a look at the reviews and some of them seem a bit unjust. Some idiot gave the game 1 star because they couldn't work out that they needed the original game to start with first. Clue is in the word 'expansion!'


----------



## CavalierOwner

Mese said:


> Id finally got all my games installed, all the patches were updated and all my sims3packs and package files were installed ... gleefully I clicked play (cos its been aaaages since I last played) and CRAAASH
> 
> arghhh
> 
> so I figured it might have something to do with the nraas mods , maybe I needed to redownload and reinstall , so I did that and CRAAASH
> 
> arghhh
> 
> Off I trot to the forum to scream help meeeeeeeeeeee !
> 
> Much advice later and I located the problem , only it wasnt an nraas problem , it was an ID10T error ... the ID10T being me
> 
> Id installed the MasterControllerProgression package , but totally forgot to redownload and install the storyProgression package which its linked to , so of course it was crashing the game  <--- that smiley is aimed at myself , lol
> Now ive installed all the correct package files the games working perfectly :thumbup:
> 
> I swear though I get this particular error far too often .. a lot of the time im not even anywhere near a computer when it happens :lol: :lol: :lol:


I really hope I don't have any problems when I try to reinstall all my Sims stuff to my new MacBook! :lol: I think I'm going to start a fresh family though on my new laptop but I will still keep my old games on my old laptop.

I really don't know whether to get the Retina one or, not! I keep changing my mind. If I buy the retina I can just add a superdrive to play my games! I've been comparing the normal MacBook with the retina one today and I really LOVE the new retina screen.  I don't know!

There are some pics of the Sims on someones retina MB on this thread.
Forums - Community - The Sims 3

After years of playing the Sims games I've only just found out that you can remove this Sims disc while playing the game and everything still works perfectly (I tried it last night) :lol: apparently you only need to use the disc at the start to prove that it's an authorised copy. My laptop didn't get as hot without the disc either and everything saved fine.


----------



## Mese

CavalierOwner said:


> I really hope I don't have any problems when I try to reinstall all my Sims stuff to my new MacBook! :lol: I think I'm going to start a fresh family though on my new laptop but I will still keep my old games on my old laptop.
> 
> I really don't know whether to get the Retina one or, not! I keep changing my mind. If I buy the retina I can just add a superdrive to play my games! I've been comparing the normal MacBook with the retina one today and I really LOVE the new retina screen.  I don't know!
> 
> There are some pics of the Sims on someones retina MB on this thread.
> Forums - Community - The Sims 3
> 
> After years of playing the Sims games I've only just found out that you can remove this Sims disc while playing the game and everything still works perfectly (I tried it last night) :lol: apparently you only need to use the disc at the start to prove that it's an authorised copy. My laptop didn't get as hot without the disc either and everything saved fine.


I really cant advise as I know zero about MAC's , sorry hun 

Those pics are pretty awesome though ... thats my main Sims 3 forum , are you a member there too ?

I never knew about removing the disc , you learn something new everyday 

I know nraas has a no disc mod that means you never have to bother with the disc again once everythings installed , ive never downloaded that mod but id 100% guarantee anything that guy puts out for download


----------



## Wiz201

that's good to know I can remove the disc, always like a game where I don't need to use the disc again, my new computer doesn't seem to mind having it left in even when I turn it off and don't bother to take the disc out beforehand.


----------



## CavalierOwner

Mese said:


> I really cant advise as I know zero about MAC's , sorry hun
> 
> Those pics are pretty awesome though ... thats my main Sims 3 forum , are you a member there too ?
> 
> I never knew about removing the disc , you learn something new everyday
> 
> I know nraas has a no disc mod that means you never have to bother with the disc again once everythings installed , ive never downloaded that mod but id 100% guarantee anything that guy puts out for download


I thought you would have known about the disc thing! :lol: I was thinking that if I did get the retina and the superdrive, I could just load the game up when I wanted to play and then remove the superdrive so that I can still use my laptop on my knee. It's a pain in the ass trying to move your laptop when your playing Sims with a disc.  Yes I'm on the forum but don't really post anything, I posted for the first time the other day! Lol.


----------



## Mese

Whats your username on there ?
Mines Simmese


----------



## Mese

Well that was quick , Gypsy and Toffee are now the proud sim parents of two puppies , Buddy and Sassy










Buddy









Sassy


----------



## Mese

OMG I now have 5 border collies to look after/play ... cos I sure as hell cant sell them or give them away (id be the same in rl so its a good job it could never happen huh , lol)

3 of them are based on my real life dogs , and the other two are the offspring of Toffee and Gypsy in the game ... their names are Buddy and Sassy










Buddy and Sassy grown-up (after being changed in CAS ) ... Buddy is the red dog and Sassy is the B&W female


----------



## RabbitMonster

Geeniemacadaisy they grew up quick!  You used steroids on 'em, didn't ya?! :sosp:


----------



## Wiz201

My expansion pack has come today, so will try it tomorrow. Dogs look good from those pictures. I'm buying it for the horses really.


----------



## Mese

Rabbitmonkee said:


> Geeniemacadaisy they grew up quick!  You used steroids on 'em, didn't ya?! :sosp:


lol , I have any babies set to the least time possible , while they are undeniably cute I get bored having to run around after them ... so it was only 2 sim days before the dogs became adults



Wiz201 said:


> My expansion pack has come today, so will try it tomorrow. Dogs look good from those pictures. I'm buying it for the horses really.


The horses really are a lot of fun , I love taking them to the equestrian centre and racing them , I get quite excited yelling "come on (insert name of horse here) , come ooooon"


----------



## RabbitMonster

Mese said:


> lol , I have any babies set to the least time possible , while they are undeniably cute I get bored having to run around after them ... so it was only 2 sim days before the dogs became adults


I did that too but my pups are taking FOREVER to grow up


----------



## Mese

Rabbitmonkee said:


> I did that too but my pups are taking FOREVER to grow up


Well I was virtually sitting here playing them all night and then played them again after walking the dogs and then again later on in the day 
I have way too much time on my hands and not enough to do to fill it , lol


----------



## CavalierOwner

Ok! I've bought MacBook Retina and now I'm installing Sims and EP's. 

EDIT: Just installed base game and started it up, it didn't even take 1 minute to load up. Eeeek....exciting. :lol:


----------



## RabbitMonster

Does anyone else think we should do an EP exchange? I'd love to install all the EPs but I think it's shocking you have to pay £20 for a disk you install and then don't use. We could swap the EPs that were released earlier than our latest game.

As an example, I have Pets, Generations and Ambitions. Pets is the most recent game I have so cannot swap but I would happily swap Generations and Ambitions.

What do you all think?


----------



## Mese

Rabbitmonkee said:


> Does anyone else think we should do an EP exchange? I'd love to install all the EPs but I think it's shocking you have to pay £20 for a disk you install and then don't use. We could swap the EPs that were released earlier than our latest game.
> 
> As an example, I have Pets, Generations and Ambitions. Pets is the most recent game I have so cannot swap but I would happily swap Generations and Ambitions.
> 
> What do you all think?


tbh hun it isnt really practical 
Say id swapped EP'S with you before I got this new puter 
To install my games again on this puter id then either have to go out and buy that EP again or wait for you to send it through the post so I could install again & then send it back to you

Its a great idea but wouldnt work sadly  not unless you lived really close to the person you swapped with


----------



## Wiz201

Game is working great on my machine, the horses don't look too bad either :thumbup: took me a while to work out that they will go through barn doors on their own, they just can't be led in by the sim  but other than that, brilliant.


----------



## RabbitMonster

Mese said:


> tbh hun it isnt really practical
> Say id swapped EP'S with you before I got this new puter
> To install my games again on this puter id then either have to go out and buy that EP again or wait for you to send it through the post so I could install again & then send it back to you
> 
> Its a great idea but wouldnt work sadly  not unless you lived really close to the person you swapped with


But could we swap temporarily? I don't think postage would be all that much, you could send it through regular mail.

I'd just like a cheap alternative to Amazon, I am a poor student :arf:


----------



## RabbitMonster

Having a Sims weekend as I've the house to myself :thumbup:


----------



## RabbitMonster

The Sims has crashed 3 times today and on the 3rd time, my computer wouldn't turn on properly for an hour. Really not impressed :glare:


----------



## CharleyRogan

My PSU blew so I have no sims.... I did take the opportunity to buy a new motherboard, 8gb ram, and a 2.4gb graphics card 

My sims experience will be.... awesome when I get my stuff


----------



## CavalierOwner

Been playing Sims most of the day! It's so quick on my new laptop, I don't even know how I managed to play it before. :lol:


----------



## RabbitMonster

Well, so much for my Sims weekend! Computer's been all over the place today and yesterday *but* I have managed to install a number of new expansion and stuff packs 

I now have:

Ambitions
Late Night
Generations
Pets 
Showtime
Fast Lane Stuff
Outdoor Living Stuff
Town Life Stuff

Will also be getting Master Suite, High-End Loft, Diesel and World Adventures by the end of today. Rather excited


----------



## Mese

I cant believe how well my sims is playing on this machine
I have all the EP's and SP's (except that katy Perry SP) and well over 5000 custom content and its playing as though its just the base game and nothing else installed

Im seriously impressed , and having lots of fun :thumbup:

I've even got my desecrate guns working now , though I felt really bad at first cos to test one of them I shot the paper boy , ooops


----------



## RabbitMonster

Mese said:


> I cant believe how well my sims is playing on this machine
> I have all the EP's and SP's (except that katy Perry SP) and well over 5000 custom content and its playing as though its just the base game and nothing else installed
> 
> Im seriously impressed , and having lots of fun :thumbup:
> 
> *I've even got my desecrate guns working now , though I felt really bad at first cos to test one of them I shot the paper boy , ooops*


Guns?!


----------



## Mese

LOL, yeah a sniper rifle and a pistol , they wouldnt work on my old puter but both do on this one

So I now have Dexter the Bear to stab and bludgeon sims Mod The Sims - Dexter the bear - updated for SHT/patch 1.32 , the guns to shoot them Mod The Sims - Weapon's System & the assassination mod from nraas which gives you 10 other ways of killing sims http://nraas.wikispaces.com/Careers+Assassination+Phase+Ten

I should add my sim is evil and is in the Family career http://nraas.wikispaces.com/Careers+Mobster+Phase+Ten , which is an Nraas career and kinda like being in the Mob

It gets old fast ALWAYS being a nicey , nicey type of sim :lol:


----------



## Mese

Has anyone seen the new world that the Sims 3 released today Sunlit Tides

Its pretty damn awesome and will be absolutely fantastic with Seasons :thumbup: Swimming in the ocean and sunburn , lol

My simmie has a gorgeous house right on the beach , its my ABSOLUTE FAVOURITE world EVER !

Sunlit Tides - Store - The Sims


----------



## CavalierOwner

It looks amazing! I would live there myself. :lol:

I've never even bought anything from sims store.


----------



## CavalierOwner

Ok so yesterday I had a mini breakdown!  I decided to play on the Sims, loaded the disc and it said there was an update available so I updated it. When the update had finished I loaded the game up to find that the taskbar thing at the bottom of my Sims game was missing. :yikes: I couldn't click on any objects either and my mailbox had glowing orb things moving around it?  I pressed every button possible on my keyboard but nothing worked, I googled solutions, didn't work, shut down and reloaded everything several times, still didn't work. Eventually on the last reload I decided that I wouldn't log in online on the main menu thing and I would just go straight to the game, game loaded and it started in "edit town view" (or whatever it's called when you move lots and stuff) :scared: my house was still there so I made it the "active house" and everything was fine, same people, furniture, jobs. :thumbup:

I have no idea what happened but it worked fine until I did the update! I'm about to play on it now so I hope that it still works. 

Still loving playing the game on my shiny new MacBook  Its soooo fast, no glitches or anything it runs lovely. 



Oh not long until Supernatural! I hope it arrives early, I received my Pets game a day or two before the release date when I pre ordered.


----------



## CavalierOwner

Ooh just looked on Game website and Sims Seasons Limited Edition is available to pre order and release date is 31st December? There isn't a regular version on there but I thought it was supposed to be released in November?

Whats the difference between the regular version and limited edition?



EDIT: Ok I've answered my own question, this is the difference.



Limited Edition Features these fantastic extras

Relax in Style in the Ice Lounge

Pre-order The Sims 3 Seasons Limited Edition and receive the exclusive Ice Lounge community lot. This sleek and elegant social club can be placed in any world from The Sims 3, and is available in all seasons. It is a great place for your Sims to chill on a hot day or get out of the winter wind. The venue includes new ice objects that can be placed on any lot to make your Sims&#8217; lives just a bit cooler.

Build a hangout in your Sims&#8217; home: Let your Sims entertain in style with the elegant ice bar, bar stool, and pub table.
Make your Sims&#8217; everyday décor cooler: Items like the ice dining chair, dining, table, coffee table, sofa, and loveseat can add distinctive style to any room in your Sims&#8217; home.
Spice up your architecture: The ice lounge also includes architectural elements to add a subtle touch of style to your Sims&#8217; buildings. Install the ice column, double door arch, chandelier, or wall sconce light to add some chilly flair.


----------



## CavalierOwner

Ordered limited editions Seasons with Amazon! £25 so £5 cheaper and it says that the release date is 16th November. :thumbup:


----------



## Mese

CavalierOwner said:


> Ordered limited editions Seasons with Amazon! £25 so £5 cheaper and it says that the release date is 16th November. :thumbup:


Yep , I pre-ordered mine the day it became available ... im not obsessed though , Honest !


----------



## Wiz201

I've noticed since starting my sims 3 game, AVG always seems to like interrupting things as it makes the game crash, so I have to turn off AVG temporarily. I'm looking forward to the seasons one, it makes the game more realistic as it should be with different weather.


----------



## CavalierOwner

Mese said:


> Yep , I pre-ordered mine the day it became available ... im not obsessed though , Honest !


Love the trailer! Find it hilarious when the man puts his umbrella up and gets electrocuted. :lol: I didn't even know it was available to ore order yet!


----------



## Mese

Wiz201 said:


> I've noticed since starting my sims 3 game, AVG always seems to like interrupting things as it makes the game crash, so I have to turn off AVG temporarily. I'm looking forward to the seasons one, it makes the game more realistic as it should be with different weather.


Im more interested in swimming in the ocean than the weather , but I am also looking forward to really heavy rainfall ... i'll have my simmie sitting on her porch watching the rain come down , id have her playing in it if I wasnt so sure she'd be struck by lightning (thats typical of my luck , lol)



CavalierOwner said:


> Love the trailer! Find it hilarious when the man puts his umbrella up and gets electrocuted. :lol: I didn't even know it was available to ore order yet!


Yeah I loved the trailer too 
Ive been checking amazon daily since Seasons was announced , but as I said before I am most definately not obsessed with this game


----------



## CavalierOwner

It really does look amazing! Wonder how long each season lasts in sim days?


----------



## Mese

CavalierOwner said:


> It really does look amazing! Wonder how long each season lasts in sim days?


It doesnt specify how long but this has some interesting info
The Sims 3: Seasons - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## CavalierOwner

Mese said:


> It doesnt specify how long but this has some interesting info
> The Sims 3: Seasons - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


This says that the length of the season are customisable! You can also freeze to death. :thumbup:

http://jakefrost.hubpages.com/hub/The-Sims-3-Seasons


----------



## CavalierOwner

My sims was sleeping in bed when all of a sudden she wanted to mourn a dog, thought it was a bit strange because she hasn't got a dog, looked outside and stray dog had died on my lot  grim reaper came and give him a hug before zapping him up into the air and leaving a tomb stone in his place! Then good old grim had the cheek to come into my house and start playing games on the laptop. 

RIP little stray! I will keep your grave and hopefully you will haunt my lot.


----------



## Wiz201

Yeah, I had one do that.


----------



## CavalierOwner

Made him a little grave on my lot! :lol: Picture is rubbish quality, it was taken on my phone.


----------



## CavalierOwner

My stray dogs ghost! RIP


----------



## Mese

CavalierOwner said:


> My stray dogs ghost! RIP


Awww thats just so sweet , I love how they can come back and stay in the house and you can interact with them


----------



## Mese

Who knew it would be so much fun to play a vampire 

I put my simself in Bridgeport , met , befriended and asked a vamp to bite me , which he did ... then I started going out with him and we put a band together , just him on keyboards and me on guitar to start with
Then we asked two friends of his to join too , one a vamp , one human 
Meanwhile I turned into a vamp ... and my vamp simself got a little too friendly with the human in the band , so I had her break-up with her vamp bf , and ask out the human , then I got her to bite him and he is due to turn any day now , but he surprised my simself by asking her to marry him , which she accepted of course
The ex-bf , by the way , isnt bothered at all , he still classes both my simself and her new fiance as his best friends

Its all go in Bridgeport huh :lol:

Anyway , this is my vamp band performing at a small club , the bands name is 'The Seducers'

from left to right
Ricky on Bass (Fiance) , my simself on guitar , (I forgot his name ) on drums and my simselfs ex Vladimir on keyboards


----------



## CharleyRogan

I don't normally get excited about add on packs because they are mostly crap, but I am actually looking forward to the sims 3 seasons!


----------



## Mese

Alis665on said:


> I haven't tried it on Sims 3 yet


Havent tried what Hun ? seasons ?
That isnt released until Nov


----------



## CavalierOwner

Mese said:


> Who knew it would be so much fun to play a vampire
> 
> I put my simself in Bridgeport , met , befriended and asked a vamp to bite me , which he did ... then I started going out with him and we put a band together , just him on keyboards and me on guitar to start with
> Then we asked two friends of his to join too , one a vamp , one human
> Meanwhile I turned into a vamp ... and my vamp simself got a little too friendly with the human in the band , so I had her break-up with her vamp bf , and ask out the human , then I got her to bite him and he is due to turn any day now , but he surprised my simself by asking her to marry him , which she accepted of course
> The ex-bf , by the way , isnt bothered at all , he still classes both my simself and her new fiance as his best friends
> 
> Its all go in Bridgeport huh :lol:
> 
> Anyway , this is my vamp band performing at a small club , the bands name is 'The Seducers'
> 
> from left to right
> Ricky on Bass (Fiance) , my simself on guitar , (I forgot his name ) on drums and my simselfs ex Vladimir on keyboards


It's like a soap! :lol:

I haven't played a vampire yet, I've had late night ages now as well. Can you go out in the day?


----------



## Mese

CavalierOwner said:


> It's like a soap! :lol:
> 
> I haven't played a vampire yet, I've had late night ages now as well. Can you go out in the day?


Yes , but you start to smoke and a notice pops up telling you to get back indoors , but for some reason my vamps like going in the hottub in the day and thats when ive had the notes pop up ... ive had a vamp go to an opportunity in the day and everythings been fine though


----------



## RabbitMonster

Mese said:


> Havent tried what Hun ? seasons ?
> That isnt released until Nov


It's spam, ya goon :lol:


----------



## RabbitMonster

Can you make same-sex couples in S3?


----------



## CavalierOwner

Rabbitmonkee said:


> Can you make same-sex couples in S3?


Presume so! You could in the others.


----------



## Mese

Rabbitmonkee said:


> It's spam, ya goon :lol:


So , I like spam , especially with worcester sauce on toast 



Rabbitmonkee said:


> Can you make same-sex couples in S3?


Yep , and I believe that theres a MOD so they can have kids too (yep you can have a pregnant male sim), but im not sure where it is , Ive just heard that there is one

edit : could be at Mod the Sims or Awesomemod


----------



## CavalierOwner

Had an email this morning saying that my Sims Supernatural had been dispatched! Woooohooo. Hope I get it tomorrow buy it will probably be the day after!  wish it was seasons though.


----------



## RabbitMonster

I really want Supernatural! I may just have to take £25 from my student budget to get it


----------



## CavalierOwner

Rabbitmonkee said:


> I really want Supernatural! I may just have to take £25 from my student budget to get it


DO IT, you know you want too.


----------



## RabbitMonster

CavalierOwner said:


> DO IT, you know you want too.


I shall just have to keep schtum with the parent - she's giving me a per semester budget so I'll have to wait until that's safely in my bank account, she has helped me move and has gone back home


----------



## CavalierOwner

Stupid lazy postman hasn't brought my game yet!  Post has been here before now for the last 2 days so I doubt he's coming today. Why is it that every bloody day he comes and brings me bills and when I actually want him to turn up he doesn't! Boooohoooo :frown:


----------



## CavalierOwner

Postman turned up with no fecking game! I could have kicked his a**e.


----------



## Mese

If you're in the UK hun its not due here til the 19th (ok id heard the 7th which wasnt too bad , but the 19th  )

Heres what Wikipedia says

The Sims 3: Supernatural will be released in September 2012. In Canada, the United States and Japan, Supernatural has already been released as of September 4, 2012. The expansion pack will also be available on September 6 in France, Germany, Austria, Australia, Switzerland, Finland, Denmark, Norway, Sweden, Greece, the Netherlands, Poland, Spain, and Belgium. In the United Kingdom, Ireland, the Czech Republic, Brazil, Portugal, and Hungary Supernatural will be released on September 19, however some stores in the United Kingdom have listed the game for a September 7 release.[5] It will hit stores in New Zealand on September 7


----------



## CavalierOwner

Mese said:


> If you're in the UK hun its not due here til the 19th (ok id heard the 7th which wasnt too bad , but the 19th  )
> 
> Heres what Wikipedia says
> 
> The Sims 3: Supernatural will be released in September 2012. In Canada, the United States and Japan, Supernatural has already been released as of September 4, 2012. The expansion pack will also be available on September 6 in France, Germany, Austria, Australia, Switzerland, Finland, Denmark, Norway, Sweden, Greece, the Netherlands, Poland, Spain, and Belgium. In the United Kingdom, Ireland, the Czech Republic, Brazil, Portugal, and Hungary Supernatural will be released on September 19, however some stores in the United Kingdom have listed the game for a September 7 release.[5] It will hit stores in New Zealand on September 7


Yeah I'm in the UK! :lol: I ordered from Game ages ago, it still says release date as the 7th on their website and I received my email yesterday morning saying that it had been dispatched.  I always order from Game and If I pre order I get them a day or two before the release date because they aim to deliver them to you by the release day.


----------



## RabbitMonster

CavalierOwner said:


> Yeah I'm in the UK! :lol: I ordered from Game ages ago, it still says release date as the 7th on their website and I received my email yesterday morning saying that it had been dispatched.  I always order from Game and If I pre order I get them a day or two before the release date because they aim to deliver them to you by the release day.


How much did it cost from Game?


----------



## CavalierOwner

Rabbitmonkee said:


> How much did it cost from Game?


Hmmm £30 I think!


----------



## RabbitMonster

CavalierOwner said:


> Hmmm £30 I think!


Cheaper on Amazon then! I get my allowance next week so I think I'll order it then, get next day delivery, spend the week before I start uni playing away on it. Sorted


----------



## CavalierOwner

Woohoo supernatural turned up while I was out! I'm not going to play on it today though coz I'm going out later and I won't want to put it down. I'm going to sped ALL day tomorrow playing it. :thumbup: I've also been sent the limited edition one but it didn't say that it was limited edition when I ordered it. I wasn't given an option.


----------



## RabbitMonster

CavalierOwner said:


> Woohoo supernatural turned up while I was out! I'm not going to play on it today though coz I'm going out later and I won't want to put it down. I'm going to sped ALL day tomorrow playing it. :thumbup: I've also been sent the limited edition one but it didn't say that it was limited edition when I ordered it. I wasn't given an option.


I'm jealous


----------



## CavalierOwner

Going to load up Supernatural for the first time! Hope it works ok......excited. :thumbup:


----------



## Mese

Its Here ! Its Here ! Its Here ! Its Here ! Its Here ! Its Here ! Its Here ! :thumbup: 

Off to install it now


----------



## RabbitMonster

Bugger off the pair of ya! :glare:


----------



## CavalierOwner

Mese said:


> Its Here ! Its Here ! Its Here ! Its Here ! Its Here ! Its Here ! Its Here ! :thumbup:
> 
> Off to install it now


I haven't even started playing it properly yet! I'm still doing the house, moved into the most expensive one in the area and I'm doing it up. There's loads of new stuff.  I've made a fairy girl and a werewolf man! Oh oh oh, that thing that you could get in sims 2 is in this 1, that maid who lives in a box.


----------



## CavalierOwner

Mese, do you know where the peashooter is? I can't find it anywhere! I haven't come across any zombies yet because I spent hours doing the house up, but I wanted to have my peashooter ready. I registered the game and downloaded the extra stuff! I presume you buy it? Oooh I'm loving the magic mirror but my sims constantly want to gossip with it.


----------



## Mese

There should be a code in the box , or if you downloaded it from Origin they should have sent you an email

Promotional Code Redemption Page
click link and it will take you straight to the peashooter page 

The Sims 3


----------



## Mese

CavalierOwner said:


> I haven't even started playing it properly yet! I'm still doing the house, moved into the most expensive one in the area and I'm doing it up. There's loads of new stuff.  I've made a fairy girl and a werewolf man! Oh oh oh, that thing that you could get in sims 2 is in this 1, that maid who lives in a box.


Same here really , just decorated the house and moved my witch simmie in. Im only going with a one sim household for now while I get to grips with the gameplay and new interactions and stuff 

So far though absolutely no zombies 
Im kinda disappointed , id have liked to have seen one or two , but in a way im also glad as on the Sims 3 forum loads of people are complaining that they are getting swamped by the things

Bonehilda .. yeah I have her in my household


----------



## CavalierOwner

I managed to install my limited edition Tshirts and stuff so I thought it would have downloaded with that! I did register my game but never used the page that you gave me the link to and I was never emailed anything. I'll have a go with that link in a bit thanks. 

I love it, it's all a bit confusing at min though and I wish I'd started with 1 person now! I love all the new interactions and stuff, especially the ones from the old sims like rock, paper, scissors! What do you think of the magic mirror? I love the bookcase doors. I've got one in my office which leads to a bathroom! I moved into the most expensive house in the area and did it up but I haven't done the garden coz I got bored and wanted to play. :lol: what type of sim have you started with? Have you tried interacting with a werewolf yet? You can insult them by saying their mum was a poodle hahaha, you can play fetch and you can also scratch their tummy which I find a bit perverted! :lol: I love the fairy though. 

I did find zombies, a couple turned turned up on my lot but I haven't got any plants for then to eat at min! They also turned up at night a few times while I was hunting at the park. Can they bite you if your a wolf or fairy and turn you into a zombie? I always get out quick if I see them lol? Just wondered coz my werewolf can only "bite" human sims from what I've seen.


----------



## Mese

CavalierOwner said:


> I managed to install my limited edition Tshirts and stuff so I thought it would have downloaded with that! I did register my game but never used the page that you gave me the link to and I was never emailed anything. I'll have a go with that link in a bit thanks.
> 
> I love it, it's all a bit confusing at min though and I wish I'd started with 1 person now! I love all the new interactions and stuff, especially the ones from the old sims like rock, paper, scissors! What do you think of the magic mirror? I love the bookcase doors. I've got one in my office which leads to a bathroom! I moved into the most expensive house in the area and did it up but I haven't done the garden coz I got bored and wanted to play. :lol: what type of sim have you started with? Have you tried interacting with a werewolf yet? You can insult them by saying their mum was a poodle hahaha, you can play fetch and you can also scratch their tummy which I find a bit perverted! :lol: I love the fairy though.
> 
> I did find zombies, a couple turned turned up on my lot but I haven't got any plants for then to eat at min! They also turned up at night a few times while I was hunting at the park. Can they bite you if your a wolf or fairy and turn you into a zombie? I always get out quick if I see them lol? Just wondered coz my werewolf can only "bite" human sims from what I've seen.


I havent really had chance to play that much 
In my first game the witch just wouldnt do the play with magic option ... id line it up but it would disappear , nothing fixed it so I deleted her and made a new sim witch 
I do know of a few interactions though through watching lets plays , some are really cute , the Fairies are adorable and I love the wolfies .. I want to see someone play the genie , ive never played those before
Im assuming a zombie can bite anyone regardless of what they are , someone posted a thread in the sims 3 forum about a zombie dying whilst a few of them were doing the smustle , Grimmy came along to take them and a teen zombie attacked him and bit him  I think Grimmy was ok though , lol


----------



## CavalierOwner

Mese said:


> I havent really had chance to play that much
> In my first game the witch just wouldnt do the play with magic option ... id line it up but it would disappear , nothing fixed it so I deleted her and made a new sim witch
> I do know of a few interactions though through watching lets plays , some are really cute , the Fairies are adorable and I love the wolfies .. I want to see someone play the genie , ive never played those before
> Im assuming a zombie can bite anyone regardless of what they are , someone posted a thread in the sims 3 forum about a zombie dying whilst a few of them were doing the smustle , Grimmy came along to take them and a teen zombie attacked him and bit him  I think Grimmy was ok though , lol


I'm about to try to download my peashooter and play the sims for the rest of the day, well until xfactor comes on anyway! :lol: I really like it, it's a lot better than I expected. I love the fairies when they do the fairy frolic and turn into a little light that zips around and you can here them laughing!  I also like the fact that they can go into that little house thing to sleep and stuff, I have 1 of each.

Still excited for seasons though! :lol:


----------



## CavalierOwner

Thank you Mese you genius you!  I think I've done it now, I'm downloading my peashooter. :thumbup:


----------



## Mese

So in my games witches cant play with magic , Fairies have no wings and I havent seen even one zombie 

Ive tried all the tricks and tips suggested , taken out all my Mods , deleted sims and made new ones etc etc , nothing is working 
And its def not my computer , this is a £1600 set-up , way more powerful than the sims games would ever need

To say im extremely fed-up after being so excited to get and play this game is an understatement :crying:

Edit : ok , gonna uninstall and reinstall SN , see if that solves any or all of the problems


----------



## CavalierOwner

Mese said:


> So in my games witches cant play with magic , Fairies have no wings and I havent seen even one zombie
> 
> Ive tried all the tricks and tips suggested , taken out all my Mods , deleted sims and made new ones etc etc , nothing is working
> And its def not my computer , this is a £1600 set-up , way more powerful than the sims games would ever need
> 
> To say im extremely fed-up after being so excited to get and play this game is an understatement :crying:
> 
> Edit : ok , gonna uninstall and reinstall SN , see if that solves any or all of the problems


 I hope it works for you after reinstalling! No idea why it wouldn't work, usually MacBooks have all the problems but (touch wood) its been ok on mine. Had 1 problem where the icons for the people in my household looked like both were in use and if I clicked on items with with my male sim it came up with my female sims head instead but the actions went to the right sim. Only had the odd glitch that last for max 2 seconds but other than that it's been fine!

Hope you can resolve it! I'm sure a reinstall would do the trick. Keep us posted!


----------



## Wiz201

When I had problems like crashing, I discovered it was AVG playing games with the computer, so I have to temporarily turn it off.


----------



## Mese

uninstalling SN didnt help at all ... and now I cant even log in cos its saying my password is wrong , but as I write my passwords down I know it isnt

Looks like its a case of a factory reset (which is ok but its a pita putting all the CC sims3packs back in the game) but if that doesnt work then all thats left to try is totally uninstalling/reinstalling all of the games 

Geez , EA sure like complicating things huh , im seeing loads of threads with people having the same problems as me , but then again just as many where people are loving playing the game and having no trouble at all

Wiz , crashing is the one problem im NOT having , dont jinx me , lmao


----------



## Mese

Uninstalling supernatural didnt help , the same problems were still there ... so ive just uninstalled all the EP's and SP's 
I was about to start reinstalling them all again but im soooo fed up right now I think i'll take a nice long break , go soak in the tub with a book or something *sighs* 

Oh , and im not adding any cc at all to the game to begin with , just Nraas's mods as I know they are 100% safe

Dunno what im supposed to do if this doesnt work


----------



## CavalierOwner

Mese said:


> Uninstalling supernatural didnt help , the same problems were still there ... so ive just uninstalled all the EP's and SP's
> I was about to start reinstalling them all again but im soooo fed up right now I think i'll take a nice long break , go soak in the tub with a book or something *sighs*
> 
> Oh , and im not adding any cc at all to the game to begin with , just Nraas's mods as I know they are 100% safe
> 
> Dunno what im supposed to do if this doesnt work


 That is so frustrating! Why would it work for some people and not others? I hope it works for you after reinstalling everything. I don't know much about CC and stuff because I don't have any! I hate downloading stuff incase I get anything dodgy. Lol.


----------



## Mese

CavalierOwner said:


> That is so frustrating! Why would it work for some people and not others? I hope it works for you after reinstalling everything. I don't know much about CC and stuff because I don't have any! I hate downloading stuff incase I get anything dodgy. Lol.


you should always use Delphy and Custard to check the CC before installing hun , both programs are easy to use and save people putting corrupt files in the game :thumbup:


----------



## MrRustyRead

Got home from work today to find no supernatural  to the discover my parents were hiding it! Ha


----------



## Mese

MrRustyRead said:


> Got home from work today to find no supernatural  to the discover my parents were hiding it! Ha


I like evil parents , maybe cos im one myself , lol


----------



## Mese

Well it seems uninstalling all the EP's and SP's and then reinstalling them worked , so yay 

Leastways it has done for the witch , ive been playing for literally two minutes so I dont know if its fixed the fairy having no wings or the total lack of zombies problems , but im going to be optimistic and believe it has done 

All thats left now is to put back the nraas mods and my store content


----------



## CavalierOwner

Mese said:


> Well it seems uninstalling all the EP's and SP's and then reinstalling them worked , so yay
> 
> Leastways it has done for the witch , ive been playing for literally two minutes so I dont know if its fixed the fairy having no wings or the total lack of zombies problems , but im going to be optimistic and believe it has done
> 
> All thats left now is to put back the nraas mods and my store content


Wooooohooooo! :thumbup: Fingers crossed for you. Oooh guess what I'm doing today! Sorting the dogs out, having a bath, putting a stew on for Sunday dinner and then playing sim ALL day again.


----------



## MrRustyRead

Mese said:


> I like evil parents , maybe cos im one myself , lol


i came home fully aware that it was what they were going to do  i know them to well


----------



## Mese

MrRustyRead said:


> i came home fully aware that it was what they were going to do  i know them to well


I do hope you didnt let on you knew ... us evil parents need our entertainment too y'know  :lol:


----------



## CavalierOwner

So I made 2 sims a werewolf and a fairy....I didn't realise that there was a huge difference between their ageing process! My werewolf turns onto an adult in 12 days and my fairy turns into an adult in 85 days after 2 days of gameplay.


----------



## Mese

Argh !
It seems there may be a glitch concerning dogs in moonlight falls

I put my simself and Gypsy in the town (Toff and Ted would join us later) and virtually the second Gypsy got there she got fleas , so I had my simself bath Gyps but as soon as she got out of the bath she had fleas again

In one day Gyps was bathed 12 times and got fleas the second she got out of the bath , deleting the moodlet did nothing 

Ive yet to test whether this happens in other towns as well , I sure hope not cos every sim I make owns a dog and id hate to have to never own a dog in my sims games again :crying:


----------



## CavalierOwner

Mese said:


> Argh !
> It seems there may be a glitch concerning dogs in moonlight falls
> 
> I put my simself and Gypsy in the town (Toff and Ted would join us later) and virtually the second Gypsy got there she got fleas , so I had my simself bath Gyps but as soon as she got out of the bath she had fleas again
> 
> In one day Gyps was bathed 12 times and got fleas the second she got out of the bath , deleting the moodlet did nothing
> 
> Ive yet to test whether this happens in other towns as well , I sure hope not cos every sim I make owns a dog and id hate to have to never own a dog in my sims games again :crying:


I haven't got any pets in Moonlight Falls so I don't know! Think I've only seem 1 dog in this town which turned up on my lot, it didn't have fleas though lol. I've also found where the horses gather but not seen a unicorn yet but I haven't looked for one tbh. Also saw my first Sim with a frog head the other day, he was just casually wandering through the park! It looked hilarious. :lol:


----------



## MrRustyRead

Mese said:


> I do hope you didnt let on you knew ... us evil parents need our entertainment too y'know  :lol:


nope i played on it  saying its not fair it should of been here! ha


----------



## MrRustyRead

i still cant get the lifetime reward point cheat to work!


----------



## Mese

MrRustyRead said:


> i still cant get the lifetime reward point cheat to work!


Type in 'testingcheatsenabled true' in the main menu , this is before you choose a world to play in ... if you try doing this after you are in the game it probably wont work

go into your family and choose any family member or pet , then go into the lifetimehappiness , there you will see a treasure chest

Inbetween the treasure chest picture and the numbers press control and then click , you should get 500 points for every click

Ive attached a pic I found online showing roughly where to click

Hope this helps


----------



## CavalierOwner

So I decided to buy the philosophers stone lifetime reward! What is it supposed to do? I just ended up moving a ghost in by mistake so I kicked them out. :lol: how do you turn things into gold?


----------



## Yazzeh

Philosophers stone!? Is this on supernatural? I haven't bought it yet! Think I may have to wait until christmas. Is it good?


----------



## Mese

This is what the Sims Wiki has to say about this reward

The Philosopher's Stone is a lifetime reward in The Sims 3: Supernatural. This object allows a Sim to turn portable items into gold ingots as well as allowing the household to summon playable ghosts. However, there is a chance that the Sim will fail in the attempt to turn the object into gold, or worse, die by turning into gold. Should a Sim be killed by such accident, the gold statue may be sold for an hefty sum, and can be named by the Sim killed in the action, should the Sim be revived.
It looks quite inefficient, as gold ingots produced by an individual action is around §150. This is compounded by the risk involved in the transmutation (although one could exploit it by giving the Sim a Death Flower, or the Sim has the trait(s) of Unlucky or Loser), thought the technique relies in having the ghosts transmute gold in your Sims's lot to get an infinite income of gold statues worth of §50,000. This does have some value: things with no value such as old newspapers, potions, seeds, etc. can be turned into gold ingots. In addition, converting things like old newspapers also allows a Witch to turn gold ingots into something else with the transformation spell.

The ghost of a Sim killed by being transmuted will be gold

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

I've never got it because it just doesnt seem worth it to me 
I know its cheating but if my sim needed cash id rather use the familyfunds cheat rather than risk her getting killed


----------



## CharleyRogan

When in the seasons one out? I really want that one!!!

My new computer has a 4.2ghz processor, 2gb graphics card and 8gb of ram so I'm ready to go test the Sims out


----------



## Mese

Yazzeh said:


> Philosophers stone!? Is this on supernatural? I haven't bought it yet! Think I may have to wait until christmas. Is it good?


Its a lot of fun , and so far ive only played as a witch ... theres also vampires , werewolves , Fairies , ghosts and Genies to play yet :thumbup:

The Alchemy alone is tons of fun , I sent my witch out to the vampire lounge yesterday and she had a blast throwing potions she had made at the people there :thumbup:


----------



## Mese

CharleyRogan said:


> When in the seasons one out? I really want that one!!!
> 
> My new computer has a 4.2ghz processor, 2gb graphics card and 8gb of ram so I'm ready to go test the Sims out


November I believe

Theres also talk of a new stuff pack either in december or jan called Decades 
This has clothes , hair and items from the 20's up to the 90's 
apparently theres a poll for the English US forum users , I cant see it as im using the english UK language , so it may turn out to be something else that wins and gets made but so far Decades is winning apparently

Also the talk is that University will be the next EP , but im unsure of any release date for that or even if its definately confirmed by EA


----------



## CharleyRogan

University sounds rubbish, it will probably be a rehash of the Sims 2 University which I thought was pretty poop


----------



## CavalierOwner

Lol! I had no idea what the philosophers stone was :lol: I just bought it. So if my sims dies I could possibly bring them back as a playable ghost?

I love supernatural so far, it's loads better than I expected! My werewolf has already achieved his life time wish (giving 5 sims the werewolf curse and finding £40,000 worth of items while hunting as a pack) and my fairy has almost achieved hers (granting 12 sims inner beauty and reaching level 10 charisma)  fairies live for a loooooong time, mine isn't even an adult yet! :lol:


----------



## Yazzeh

Holy jebus! I need this game! Got a baby coming in november though, afford both right now. Does mean I get some pretty nifty christmas presents though!  

As for seasons, I WANT GLOWING UMBRELLAS!


----------



## Mese

Glowing umbrellas ?


----------



## CharleyRogan

This is Phillipa McIrish-Adams..... my most recent toddler


----------



## Mese

Awww your toddlers cute 

Ive made a big brother type house and dumped 8 random CAS generated sims into it ... its fun being evil and with-holding basically everything from them , but its even more fun when I can treat them 

They cant get out of the house/garden as I have them locked inside , so none have jobs , all of their phones are silenced , all of their personal inventories have nothing in them and I used the familyfunds cheat so they dont need to worry about money , every so often I allow one to go pay the bills at the mailbox but then they get sent back inside ... Oh and I had to send one to the grocery store at the beginning to stock up on food and then to the bookstore to buy 6 trillion books 

Basically I just watch them in the day
If they keep the house clean they get a reward in the evening , could be something as daft as being able to read a skill book , or watch tv 
theres a gym they can use , a sauna/massage area , a games room , and every so often I put something new in the garden area for them to do , again they have to earn it by keeping the house clean , so not every sim gets the treat , those who do zero work get nothing at all , but even something as simple as making a bed earns a treat that night 

all of these 'treats' are in different locked rooms

So far its turning into one of my fave games :thumbup:


----------



## CavalierOwner

Going to have my Sims fix soon! Not been on it for 2 weeks. :yikes:


----------



## Mese

Im more into decorating than actually playing at the moment 
Ive made it my mission to redecorate every home in sunset valley , so I choose the family that owns the home I want to work on , freeze time , give them tons of cash (after first making a note of what they actually have) redecorate & refurnish their house fully sometimes even remodelling the house a bit , knock the cash back down to what they had in the first place then move onto the next home

Just wish it was as easy to do that to my own house in real life , lol


----------



## CavalierOwner

I haven't played for a while, I love redecorating but if there are loads of rooms in one house I never know what colour scheme to use near the end.


----------



## Mese

For some reason most of my own sims decorating is monochromatic (except kids rooms , they are just a colour splash , lol) but for adults bedrooms , kitchen & living rooms I like black , whites and greys 
usually the only colour comes from the odd ornament or the plants that I use in abundance

I have noticed that I use far more colours when decorating the other sims homes though 
I wonder what that says about me , hmmm


----------



## Mese

Almost forgot , did anyone see the maxis live thingy about seasons and simcity ?

They showed some awesome new stuff that seasons will be bringing to us including Aliens , theres also a brand new announcement about an object that I wont spoil for you , its on after the seasons/simcity parts if you want to skip to that
It also mentions the 70's , 80's & 90's stuff pack , and theres a hint about University too
They also mention a new world that will be available in the sims3 store soon called Monte Vista

Maxis Live - Origin

Oh ... and the sims3 store has a new set out ... heres a review showing what is in it Sims 3 Store : Drifter's Desire Furniture Set - YouTube
Its not cheap though , it costs 1,150 SimPoints (and thats on sale) , which is roughly £6.50

Im getting mega excited about next month now when Seasons comes out


----------



## CharleyRogan

I want the Sims 3 Seasons NOW!!!


----------



## CavalierOwner

CharleyRogan said:


> I want the Sims 3 Seasons NOW!!!


I was going to add to this thread the other day :lol: hopefully mine will be delivered on Friday but I'm out ALL day so I wouldn't be able to play until Saturday.


----------



## lols82

I gave this game to my 9 year old cousin, I am now wanting it back after seeing this thread and that blue house


----------



## CavalierOwner

So if you have supernatural and seasons installed, you get some sort of special whether stone which allows supernatural sims to conjure up mystical weather!


----------



## CharleyRogan

CavalierOwner said:


> I was going to add to this thread the other day :lol: hopefully mine will be delivered on Friday but I'm out ALL day so I wouldn't be able to play until Saturday.


I'm getting it online so I don't have to wait. I only have 1 day in work this week  and its late night meaning I can stay up till 8am playing


----------



## lols82

CharleyRogan said:


> I'm getting it online so I don't have to wait. I only have 1 day in work this week  and its late night meaning I can stay up till 8am playing


Are you ordering online or downloading? If downloading how do you go about it?? :sneaky2:


----------



## lols82

lols82 said:


> Are you ordering online or downloading? If downloading how do you go about it?? :sneaky2:


Obviously I mean by buying it and not downloading illegally.


----------



## CharleyRogan

lols82 said:


> Obviously I mean by buying it and not downloading illegally.


Downloading of the EA website! Is it £30 to buy in disc format as well?


----------



## CavalierOwner

CharleyRogan said:


> Downloading of the EA website! Is it £30 to buy in disc format as well?


£25 at Amazon I think.


----------



## CavalierOwner

Had an email saying that Sims Season has been dispatched. *dances* 

I don't usually preorder from amazon so can someone please tell me whether they send games via Royal Mail or a courier? Do I need to sign for it because I'm out tomorrow?

I usually preorder from Game and receive games a day before release, they just use Royal Mail and shove it through the letterbox! Lol.


----------



## Wiz201

I've had them just shoved through the letter box or left in the mail box. I'm going to ask for it for a Christmas present or get it later after a month or two so I can see how people are getting on with it.


----------



## Quinzell

Oooo I think I preorded Seasons....I'll have to check on Origin.

I have to say I'm really enjoying it at the moment  I installed the Japanese cooking add on and Supernatural but haven't got around to playing elements of either yet :drool:


----------



## Mese

Mines pre-ordered from amazon ...I got the email saying its been dispatched so id hoped it would be here today but no show , so im guessing tomorrow


----------



## CavalierOwner

Think mine has arrived! I've been told that a small cardboard box has arrived and I haven't ordered anything else. Doubt that I will get to play on it today though.


----------



## CavalierOwner

Ok! It wasn't my game, it was an Applaws measuring cup which I wasn't expecting because it was only ordered yesterday morning. 

Damn you amazon!!!! Everytime I order from Game, I receive games the day before release, order from amazon once and it doesn't even arrive on release day. Booo, poor effort. :lol:


----------



## Quinzell

Still showing as not yet released on Origin


----------



## CharleyRogan

I have seasons now!   

Can get from here Louise!

http://store.origin.com/store/eaemea/en_GB/home/ThemeID.850300/ccRef.en_US


----------



## CavalierOwner

CharleyRogan said:


> I have seasons now!
> 
> Can get from here Louise!
> 
> Origin


Lucky devil!


----------



## CavalierOwner

My game had arrived!!!! *dances*


----------



## Plebob

Got my seasons today from Game - just finishing my coffee then going to load it on to laptop.


----------



## Mese

Mine came today too 
Havent been able to load or play it though cos my Brother decided to come round and wanted to play Crysis 2 (we're getting ready for when Crysis 3 is released by replaying 1 & 2 )

If im not too tired i'll install it tonight , but I know what'll happen if I do ... before I know it it will be 6am and I wont have slept a wink but will still have 3 manic dogs wanting an hours long walk  :laugh:


----------



## CharleyRogan

When is crysis 3 coming out?


----------



## CavalierOwner

Mese said:


> Mine came today too
> Havent been able to load or play it though cos my Brother decided to come round and wanted to play Crysis 2 (we're getting ready for when Crysis 3 is released by replaying 1 & 2 )
> 
> If im not too tired i'll install it tonight , but I know what'll happen if I do ... before I know it it will be 6am and I wont have slept a wink but will still have 3 manic dogs wanting an hours long walk  :laugh:


Haven't even had a play yet! Been building my house on the original sims3 town. I'm only using the one that's located by the sea but I'm building on to it.


----------



## Mese

CharleyRogan said:


> When is crysis 3 coming out?


Feb I think , or am I mixing up the release date of Aliens:colonial Marines ... either way both are pre-ordered so who cares , lol



CavalierOwner said:


> Haven't even had a play yet! Been building my house on the original sims3 town. I'm only using the one that's located by the sea but I'm building on to it.


Sunset Valley ?
I always kick the wolffes (I think thats their name) out and nick that house , its the one nearest the lighthouse 
with a bit of modification it makes an awesome family home with fantastic views


----------



## RabbitMonster

I have made an executive decision to forget my essays for the night and will just play Sims 3 all night. I hope to get Supernatural and Seasons for Christmas


----------



## CavalierOwner

Mese said:


> Feb I think , or am I mixing up the release date of Aliens:colonial Marines ... either way both are pre-ordered so who cares , lol
> 
> Sunset Valley ?
> I always kick the wolffes (I think thats their name) out and nick that house , its the one nearest the lighthouse
> with a bit of modification it makes an awesome family home with fantastic views


Yeah sunset valley! I'm using the house a few doors up from the Wolffe household. It's like a bungalow thing that sort of sits over water, I have added an extra floor but so far I've only decorated my open plan kitchen/diner/living room and 1 bedroom/bathroom!

There's a tanning booth in this EP :yikes: and ice rinks n stuff! Do you put the ice rink and other things on community lots because I can't fit them on my lot?


----------



## Mese

CavalierOwner said:


> Yeah sunset valley! I'm using the house a few doors up from the Wolffe household. It's like a bungalow thing that sort of sits over water, I have added an extra floor but so far I've only decorated my open plan kitchen/diner/living room and 1 bedroom/bathroom!
> 
> There's a tanning booth in this EP :yikes: and ice rinks n stuff! Do you put the ice rink and other things on community lots because I can't fit them on my lot?


I still havent installed it yet so dont know. I do know when the festival kicks off its usually on the second day and all the stuff thats appropriate for that season is on the festival lot


----------



## CharleyRogan

it modifies the central park to be the seasonal festival place










My sim Deanna with her daughter Shiloh is Summer!


----------



## CavalierOwner

Mese said:


> I still havent installed it yet so dont know. I do know when the festival kicks off its usually on the second day and all the stuff thats appropriate for that season is on the festival lot


So does the lot change automatically or do I need to change it myself?


----------



## Mese

CavalierOwner said:


> So does the lot change automatically or do I need to change it myself?


It changes automatically on the second or third day of that season


----------



## CavalierOwner

Mese said:


> It changes automatically on the second or third day of that season


 Woo, sounds so good, I will probably spend all day tomorrow finishing my house so still wont get to play! Lol. :lol: I get bored of doing my house half way through, I usually have too many rooms to fill, I never learn. :lol:


----------



## CavalierOwner

Come on then, what do you think of Seasons? 

I've only had summertime so far because I spent too long doing the house! :lol: I participated in an eating contest, went rollerskating and played a bit of footy.  It did rain for 2 days though. 

Also one of my sims (male) randomly started rollerskating at the park and then some girl joined him and they started holding hands while skating (cheating scumbag) :lol: but when I tried to get both of my sims to hold hands while skating I couldn't find an action for it?


----------



## CavalierOwner

Ok I'm having serious glitching problems with Seasons :crying: it started as soon as it reached Fall, all of the plants on my lot were going crazy and I had giant moving leaves covering my screen every time I tried to change angle! I kept restarting the game, deleting plants, then I decided to cancel fall to see whether that made a difference and it didn't, it just carried on into winter instead.

I decided to try my Supernatural game and start on Fall to see whether that would glitch and it was fine so I've now copied my house and sims and I'm trying to move them back into Sunset Valley and its been "processing" for around 10 mins.....Grrrrr I'm so frustrated. I spent 2 days on that house!


----------



## CavalierOwner

Still hasn't worked! Can't even play it anymore. :crying:


----------



## Plebob

Mines playing fine - played through summer ( it rained on festival day), autumn ( couldn't figure out how to trick or treat though) and am now part way through winter. The snowmen are cool; apparently you can gets of different snowmen.


----------



## CaliDog

In my sims game i just have ambitions and pets i dont think my laptop could take many more expansions anyway its a tad slow and having a slight glitch at the mo it plays for 10 or so mins and goes off and i was in the middle of doing screenshots to post 
so here are the few i managed to get... my sim has the stylist profession so i build a basement salon with windows showing into the pool looks brill when sims are swimming in it


----------



## CaliDog

I love this thread!! i have decided to build a new house i am still getting through it but thought i would post my progress


----------



## CharleyRogan

Is anyone else who has seasons, having trouble being abducted? It just will not happen for me!


----------



## Guest

I regularly play the sims 2 and really like it. Is it worth upgrading to the sims 3? I don't know if I can justify spending the money. 

For anyone who's played both, what's the advantages of having the sims 3 over the sims 2?



EDIT - I've read that the sims 3 pets expansion pack crashes a lot (read this on amazon reviews) ... has anyone experienced this? I'd love to buy both the sims 3 and the pets expansion but it's nearly £20 just for the one and I don't want to waste money.


----------



## Mese

CavalierOwner said:


> Still hasn't worked! Can't even play it anymore. :crying:


I really hate to say it but it sounds like you need to do a factory reset , shout me if you dont know how to do that , it gives you a shiny new game without having to uninstall (if it doesnt work though you may have to uninstall/reinstall all the games )



CaliDog said:


> In my sims game i just have ambitions and pets i dont think my laptop could take many more expansions anyway its a tad slow and having a slight glitch at the mo it plays for 10 or so mins and goes off and i was in the middle of doing screenshots to post
> so here are the few i managed to get... my sim has the stylist profession so i build a basement salon with windows showing into the pool looks brill when sims are swimming in it


Do you get any error messages when it shuts down or does it just crash to desktop ?



CharleyRogan said:


> Is anyone else who has seasons, having trouble being abducted? It just will not happen for me!


Havent even tried to see an alien , tbh they arent my fave thing about this expansion and I wont be sorry if I never ever see one , lol



la468 said:


> I regularly play the sims 2 and really like it. Is it worth upgrading to the sims 3? I don't know if I can justify spending the money.
> 
> For anyone who's played both, what's the advantages of having the sims 3 over the sims 2?
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT - I've read that the sims 3 pets expansion pack crashes a lot (read this on amazon reviews) ... has anyone experienced this? I'd love to buy both the sims 3 and the pets expansion but it's nearly £20 just for the one and I don't want to waste money.


Sims 3 gives you neighbourhoods you can walk around in , you arent limited to one small plot , I could never go back to having to jump from lot to lot like the sims 2 does

I have all the expansions and all the stuff packs installed and over 4000 (and rising , lol) pieces of CC and Mods installed too and my game is running smooth as silk ... its not so much the game but what your computer can handle and how much (if any) custom content/Mods you put into it

I take Amazon reviews with a pinch of salt , some of the reasons people put for marking a product down are ridiculous... also you have to remember the review might be outdated , by that I mean EA do patch these games so a fix may have been found and patched after that review was written


----------



## Guest

Mese said:


> I really hate to say it but it sounds like you need to do a factory reset , shout me if you dont know how to do that , it gives you a shiny new game without having to uninstall (if it doesnt work though you may have to uninstall/reinstall all the games )
> 
> 
> 
> CaliDog said:
> 
> 
> 
> In my sims game i just have ambitions and pets i dont think my laptop could take many more expansions anyway its a tad slow and having a slight glitch at the mo it plays for 10 or so mins and goes off and i was in the middle of doing screenshots to post
> so here are the few i managed to get... my sim has the stylist profession so i build a basement salon with windows showing into the pool looks brill when sims are swimming in it
> 
> Do you get any error messages when it shuts down or does it just crash to desktop ?
> 
> Havent even tried to see an alien , tbh they arent my fave thing about this expansion and I wont be sorry if I never ever see one , lol
> 
> Sims 3 gives you neighbourhoods you can walk around in , you arent limited to one small plot , I could never go back to having to jump from lot to lot like the sims 2 does
> 
> I have all the expansions and all the stuff packs installed and over 4000 pieces of CC and Mods installed too and my game is running smooth as silk ... its not so much the game but what your computer can handle and how much (if any) custom content/Mods you put into it
> I take Amazon reviews with a pinch of salt , some of the reasons people put for marking a product down are ridiculous... also you have to remember the review might be outdated , by that I mean EA do patch these games so a fix may have been found and patched after that review was written
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.  I am thinking of ordering it then!
Click to expand...


----------



## CavalierOwner

Mese said:


> I really hate to say it but it sounds like you need to do a factory reset , shout me if you dont know how to do that , it gives you a shiny new game without having to uninstall (if it doesnt work though you may have to uninstall/reinstall all the games )


Will I lose my other saved games! I don't know what it's problem is, some of the plants are going crazy. I spent hours doing my house and really don't want to lose it. :crying: I moved my house to starlight shores and it was exactly the same but some of the houses without plants work? Stupid games. Thing is it was working fine until the season changed.


----------



## Mese

CavalierOwner said:


> Will I lose my other saved games! I don't know what it's problem is, some of the plants are going crazy. I spent hours doing my house and really don't want to lose it. :crying: I moved my house to starlight shores and it was exactly the same but some of the houses without plants work? Stupid games. Thing is it was working fine until the season changed.


No you wont lose your saves , mods , any CC , custom music , library stuff etc etc , not if you make sure to save it 

Factory Reset: Fix Your Game with 1/4 the Time of a Reinstall


----------



## CavalierOwner

Mese said:


> No you wont lose your saves , mods , any CC , custom music , library stuff etc etc , not if you make sure to save it
> 
> Factory Reset: Fix Your Game with 1/4 the Time of a Reinstall


It's ok, looks like there is a problem with Seasons on Mac! Just been having a read on the Sims forum in the Mac discussions area, other people are having the same problem. :crying:

Check it out so you can see what I mean, mine looks a bit worse than the pics posted though! Hopefully there will be a patch to fix it soon. It's so annoying :crying:


----------



## catz4m8z

Im so behind Ive only just bought Supernatural! I kinda like making houses, families,etc but the game is just sooooo slooooow to save and load it takes alot of the fun out of it TBH.
I generally dont buy the stuff packages but are there any that people would recommend as worthwhile getting?


----------



## lols82

Thanks guys, if I hadn't seen this thread, and that blue house I wouldn't have just ordered the game again and an expansion pack to begin. Serves me right for giving it away in the first place - that's my weekend planned out


----------



## Mese

CavalierOwner said:


> It's ok, looks like there is a problem with Seasons on Mac! Just been having a read on the Sims forum in the Mac discussions area, other people are having the same problem. :crying:
> 
> Check it out so you can see what I mean, mine looks a bit worse than the pics posted though! Hopefully there will be a patch to fix it soon. It's so annoying :crying:


I cant find the thread you are on about on that forum , is that glitch solely being gotten by Mac users ? (I keep forgetting you use a Mac , lol)



catz4m8z said:


> Im so behind Ive only just bought Supernatural! I kinda like making houses, families,etc but the game is just sooooo slooooow to save and load it takes alot of the fun out of it TBH.
> I generally dont buy the stuff packages but are there any that people would recommend as worthwhile getting?


The Sims 3 Stuff packs - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

The best for me was Town life stuff .... I never even considered getting Sweet treats , total waste of effort unless you are a three year old girl (ok so thats just my opinion and not meant to denegrate anyone elses choice if they bought it , lol)

The game may be slow because your computer can only just handle whats already in it ... I have all EP's and SP's and tons of CC loaded in my puter for the sims3 (and at least seven other games are installed on the puter at the moment) but it loads & saves quickly and plays like a dream with everything maxed to the limit because I have a £2000 computer that I bought especially for gaming (years of saving up and going without went into buying this system so im not bragging , lol) ... make sure you check your specs before buying any more games/packs hun



lols82 said:


> Thanks guys, if I hadn't seen this thread, and that blue house I wouldn't have just ordered the game again and an expansion pack to begin. Serves me right for giving it away in the first place - that's my weekend planned out


lmao , welcome to the world of sim addiction


----------



## CavalierOwner

Forums - Community - The Sims 3

This is the thread! Don't understand the end bit? Something about needing a new graphics card but mine is a brand new laptop well capable of playing sims? I don't know but hope they can fix it.


----------



## lols82

Mese said:


> I cant find the thread you are on about on that forum , is that glitch solely being gotten by Mac users ? (I keep forgetting you use a Mac , lol)
> 
> The Sims 3 Stuff packs - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> The best for me was Town life stuff .... I never even considered getting Sweet treats , total waste of effort unless you are a three year old girl (ok so thats just my opinion and not meant to denegrate anyone elses choice if they bought it , lol)
> 
> The game may be slow because your computer can only just handle whats already in it ... I have all EP's and SP's and tons of CC loaded in my puter for the sims3 (and at least seven other games are installed on the puter at the moment) but it loads & saves quickly and plays like a dream with everything maxed to the limit because I have a £2000 computer that I bought especially for gaming (years of saving up and going without went into buying this system so im not bragging , lol) ... make sure you check your specs before buying any more games/packs hun
> 
> lmao , welcome to the world of sim addiction


 Lol it's just a renewed one, I had all the sims2 stuff back in the day and I bought 3 when it first came out but there were no expansion packs out then. I should have it by Friday 'yay'


----------



## Mese

CavalierOwner said:


> Forums - Community - The Sims 3
> 
> This is the thread! Don't understand the end bit? Something about needing a new graphics card but mine is a brand new laptop well capable of playing sims? I don't know but hope they can fix it.


I know next to nothing about computers and tech stuff ... and even less about Macs , lmao 
Hope they do find a fix and patch it for you Mac users soon


----------



## lols82

My new game should be awaiting me getting home from work tonight yay


----------



## RabbitMonster

I tried to play Sims last night. Try being the operative word. Bloody thing crashed on me 4 times, all within 5 minutes of playing. Getting a patch update always messes up the game so I had to go into my computer system and change certain computer settings. So annoying. Hopefully now when I play tonight it'll work


----------



## Quinzell

I used to have problems every time a new patch was released. I'm not sure what's changed but I don't have problems now.

Does anyone know how you get an umbrella in Seasons? I see people running around with them but I can't see them in Plan Outfit.


----------



## Mese

Rabbitmonkee said:


> I tried to play Sims last night. Try being the operative word. Bloody thing crashed on me 4 times, all within 5 minutes of playing. Getting a patch update always messes up the game so I had to go into my computer system and change certain computer settings. So annoying. Hopefully now when I play tonight it'll work


If you have any Mods did you take the folder out of the game before installing seasons ?
I just drag the entire MODs folder onto desktop , install the game then drop it back into the folder again .... all nraas Mods will need re-downloading though



LouiseH said:


> I used to have problems every time a new patch was released. I'm not sure what's changed but I don't have problems now.
> 
> Does anyone know how you get an umbrella in Seasons? I see people running around with them but I can't see them in Plan Outfit.


Go to the festival and take part in something , you get tickets that you can redeem on one of the booths , they sell the weather protectors and sun shades there ... just leave it in your sims backpack and they will automatically use it when needed 
alternatively use buydebug and just buy one


----------



## CavalierOwner

LouiseH said:


> I used to have problems every time a new patch was released. I'm not sure what's changed but I don't have problems now.
> 
> Does anyone know how you get an umbrella in Seasons? I see people running around with them but I can't see them in Plan Outfit.


I just got my umbrella's from build/buy mode  I placed them onto the floor then in live mode I drag and dropped them into my sims backpacks. Can't remember where they were in buy mode though, maybe decoration misc? I dunno.


----------



## RabbitMonster

Mese said:


> If you have any Mods did you take the folder out of the game before installing seasons ?
> I just drag the entire MODs folder onto desktop , install the game then drop it back into the folder again .... all nraas Mods will need re-downloading though


I don't have Seasons, I just installed the latest patch and now the whole thing has gone kaput. Tried to play it again last night, it lasted for about 10 mins and then crashed the whole computer!


----------



## Mese

Rabbitmonkee said:


> I don't have Seasons, I just installed the latest patch and now the whole thing has gone kaput. Tried to play it again last night, it lasted for about 10 mins and then crashed the whole computer!


weird ... maybe ask on the sims3 forum hun cos I have no clue why the patch would do that , sorry


----------



## RabbitMonster

Mese said:


> weird ... maybe ask on the sims3 forum hun cos I have no clue why the patch would do that , sorry


It happens every time I update, I dunno if it's because of the CC I have on there or what the score is. I'll not get it sorted yet though, not being able to play it forces me to get off my ass and do some uni work


----------



## Guest

I have my copy now


----------



## CaliDog

Rabbitmonkee said:


> I don't have Seasons, I just installed the latest patch and now the whole thing has gone kaput. Tried to play it again last night, it lasted for about 10 mins and then crashed the whole computer!


mine was doing that after 10mins of play it would just go off but not crash i just deleted the latest cc i just installed and that got it going again


----------



## CaliDog

i buy all my expansion on origin through EA goes straight onto comp without discs just thought i would let you all know loads of the expansions are really cheap at the mo! the older ones like world adventures and late night are from £9.99!!


----------



## pheebus

We're in the middle of moving house, and the PS3 was the first thing we packed.  I've been without sims for too long  I'm thinking of getting it for the PC though so it's all good!  xx


----------



## Mese

Disaster in the tanning booth


----------



## lols82

So I finally got my hands on my game yesterday, no thanks to Royal Mail  Anyway I have been playing Ambitions but i'm a little bored with that one already, i really want Seasons and Pets, I had Pets for Sims 2 and really liked that one, all those years ago


----------



## Guest

I installed my sims 3 and have been playing it for a while. It's good! 

I have a question and it might seem silly! OK so for anyone who's played sims 2, you have a choice of towns and if you click on a particular town a map comes up with all the houses and families living within that particular town. Is there anything like that on sims 3? I want all my families to live in the same town!  I started off moving one family into a house, decorating it up and now I can't find out how to move other families into other lots within the town?

I clicked new game and it just comes up with a brand new game.


----------



## CharleyRogan

la468 said:


> I installed my sims 3 and have been playing it for a while. It's good!
> 
> I have a question and it might seem silly! OK so for anyone who's played sims 2, you have a choice of towns and if you click on a particular town a map comes up with all the houses and families living within that particular town. Is there anything like that on sims 3? I want all my families to live in the same town!  I started off moving one family into a house, decorating it up and now I can't find out how to move other families into other lots within the town?
> 
> I clicked new game and it just comes up with a brand new game.


If you click on options, and edit town, it should work!


----------



## CharleyRogan

Mese said:


> Disaster in the tanning booth


Is she an alien?.... that's defo not what I would call tanned!


----------



## CharleyRogan

Rabbitmonkee said:


> It happens every time I update, I dunno if it's because of the CC I have on there or what the score is. I'll not get it sorted yet though, not being able to play it forces me to get off my ass and do some uni work


It might be because you need to update the mods when you patch it cos it kills mods!


----------



## Quinzell

lols82 said:


> So I finally got my hands on my game yesterday, no thanks to Royal Mail  Anyway I have been playing Ambitions but i'm a little bored with that one already, i really want Seasons and Pets, I had Pets for Sims 2 and really liked that one, all those years ago


I preferred the Pets on Sims 2 to be honest, but I can't remember why!


----------



## Quinzell

Mese said:


> Go to the festival and take part in something , you get tickets that you can redeem on one of the booths , they sell the weather protectors and sun shades there ... just leave it in your sims backpack and they will automatically use it when needed
> alternatively use buydebug and just buy one


Thank you!

I rushed there yesterday and the festival wasn't it town yet 

Is there anyway to put pets that you have created into household once you're already in a game? Or can you only do it at the Create Household stage?


----------



## Mese

CharleyRogan said:


> Is she an alien?.... that's defo not what I would call tanned!


lol , she sure looks like one huh , but nope she's a normal human :biggrin:



LouiseH said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I rushed there yesterday and the festival wasn't it town yet
> 
> Is there anyway to put pets that you have created into household once you're already in a game? Or can you only do it at the Create Household stage?


I believe the festival appears on the second or third day

go to edit town , create the pet you want , then merge it with the family you want it to belong to 

If the pet already exists in another family and you want to nick it , again go to edit town , find the pet and split it from that family to clipboard , then merge with your family


----------



## RabbitMonster

CharleyRogan said:


> It might be because you need to update the mods when you patch it cos it kills mods!


How do you do that?


----------



## Plebob

Just finished playing the new town - monte vista. It really is lovely. 
I also discovered that on the computer you can now troll on forums - how cool is that?


----------



## RabbitMonster

Great news, the OH is getting me Sims Seasons for Christmas!!  Although I still don't know how to patch mods. Can anyone help?


----------



## Mese

RabbitMonster said:


> Great news, the OH is getting me Sims Seasons for Christmas!!  Although I still don't know how to patch mods. Can anyone help?


You have to take out the nraas mods from the packages folder then redownload them , make sure you download the ones that match what your game is patched up to


----------



## Guest

Plebob said:


> Just finished playing the new town - monte vista. It really is lovely.
> I also discovered that on the computer you can now troll on forums - how cool is that?


I've heard of monte vista but no idea if it's an expansion pack or a download.  Someone help!


----------



## Guest

Has anyone bought an expansion pack from the sims 3 website? I am in two minds whether to purchase the sims 3 pets off there and download it, or buy it off Amazon? It's cheaper (and quicker!) via the sims 3 website.


----------



## RabbitMonster

Mese said:


> You have to take out the nraas mods from the packages folder then redownload them , make sure you download the ones that match what your game is patched up to


And in English that means?  Sorry, I have no idea about computery stuff.


----------



## Plebob

la468 said:


> I've heard of monte vista but no idea if it's an expansion pack or a download.  Someone help!


You download it from the sims store - you need an account. It cost £12.90 I think with 100 points to spend as well. The store often has sales and daily deals but it can cost a lot of money. I recently got the mid century set on sale and decorated a whole house in the 1950s style- it looks so good.


----------



## Mese

la468 said:


> I've heard of monte vista but no idea if it's an expansion pack or a download.  Someone help!


Its a new neighbourhood that you install into your game , it comes with one premium item (I think) the wood burning stove. im a little confused as to whether you can download it or it has to be bought from a store though ... all I do know is for this you cant use any simpoints it has to be bought with cash/credit card
There is also a new lot that goes with Monte Vista called the farmers market that you can buy as well



la468 said:


> Has anyone bought an expansion pack from the sims 3 website? I am in two minds whether to purchase the sims 3 pets off there and download it, or buy it off Amazon? It's cheaper (and quicker!) via the sims 3 website.


Never bought a digital download in my life , I prefer having the disc ... but I have heard if you buy the disc and register it with the site that there is then a digital copy of it available to download for free



RabbitMonster said:


> And in English that means?  Sorry, I have no idea about computery stuff.


Explaining mods and how they work and where they go can get very complicated. I recommend you go here and read up on it Mod The Sims - Game Help:Installing Sims 3 Package Files/Setup and Files


----------



## RabbitMonster

Mese said:


> Explaining mods and how they work and where they go can get very complicated. I recommend you go here and read up on it Mod The Sims - Game Help:Installing Sims 3 Package Files/Setup and Files


Cheers m'dears!


----------



## Guest

Can anyone help? 

Basically I am concentrating on two families in the sims 3 (both families were pre-made within the game). One of the families were preggers with their first child, anyway I switched to the other family to concentrate with them..... I go back to the first family and she's had the baby and it's a toddler!! So my q is, do the other families continue playing in the background? 

It's kinda annoying because I missed the birth, the child being named and the child is now a toddler.... it's strange because if I don't keep up with the family, the child will be an adult the next time I load that family!

I hope this makes sense.


----------



## Mese

la468 said:


> Can anyone help?
> 
> Basically I am concentrating on two families in the sims 3 (both families were pre-made within the game). One of the families were preggers with their first child, anyway I switched to the other family to concentrate with them..... I go back to the first family and she's had the baby and it's a toddler!! So my q is, do the other families continue playing in the background?
> 
> It's kinda annoying because I missed the birth, the child being named and the child is now a toddler.... it's strange because if I don't keep up with the family, the child will be an adult the next time I load that family!
> 
> I hope this makes sense.


Thats story progression Story progression - The Sims Wiki
You do have the option to turn this off in the game


----------



## Guest

Thank you, just googled it and am off to turn it off!


----------



## Guest

Just ordered pets! Looking forward to it coming now. I was going to download it, but checked the price again today and it had jumped up to over 30 quid!! 7 pounds cheaper on Amazon so I went there.

Another question from me tonight  ... can you use any sims disc on any computer? I know you have the serial number with the CDrom, but is that limited to one computer? Or could I maybe pass it onto a friend who would be able to play it?


----------



## Mese

la468 said:


> Just ordered pets! Looking forward to it coming now. I was going to download it, but checked the price again today and it had jumped up to over 30 quid!! 7 pounds cheaper on Amazon so I went there.
> 
> Another question from me tonight  ... can you use any sims disc on any computer? I know you have the serial number with the CDrom, but is that limited to one computer? Or could I maybe pass it onto a friend who would be able to play it?


You can load the disc onto multiple computers , but you can only register it once 
so you can pass it on to your friend to use but if you have registered it (and id hope you would just incase the site gives any freebies away for doing that) then she/he cant

Personally I wont lend out any of my discs though , just incase I never get them back or they get damaged , in a case like that what happens if I need to reload the disc for any reason


----------



## Guest

I can't remember if I registered my current sims 3. I don't think I did because I can't remember putting any personal details in if you have to.

I was also asking incase pets doesn't work for some reason on my laptop, it's good to know I could possibly sell it on ebay. I had a look and they're going for around £16 - £20 on ebay so obviously I'd make a loss but at least I'd get something back if the disc didn't work.


----------



## Mese

la468 said:


> I can't remember if I registered my current sims 3. I don't think I did because I can't remember putting any personal details in if you have to.
> 
> I was also asking incase pets doesn't work for some reason on my laptop, it's good to know I could possibly sell it on ebay. I had a look and they're going for around £16 - £20 on ebay so obviously I'd make a loss but at least I'd get something back if the disc didn't work.


If you do sell on ebay make sure you state whether or not it has been registered as some buyers prefer to buy a disc that hasnt been


----------



## Guest

Mese said:


> If you do sell on ebay make sure you state whether or not it has been registered as some buyers prefer to buy a disc that hasnt been


Sure thing! I will make sure I don't register the cd then.

Is there any way to register my original sims 3 disc? I'm a complete novice when it comes to things like this, still getting to grips with it all!  I can't remember if I registered or not when I installed the game (I doubt it, I usually skip those things!) I know I'll never want to sell the main sims 3 as I love it.


----------



## Mese

la468 said:


> Sure thing! I will make sure I don't register the cd then.
> 
> Is there any way to register my original sims 3 disc? I'm a complete novice when it comes to things like this, still getting to grips with it all!  I can't remember if I registered or not when I installed the thing (I doubt it, I usually skip those things!)


Go here Home - Community - The Sims 3
make an account
Once logged in go to *MY Page* ... in the dropdown list you get scroll down to *my account* , then *register a game*


----------



## Mese

I have no idea how people make these kind of vids where their sims dance like this , but this is a good one

Sims 3 Gangnam Sexy Style - YouTube

Favour please .... could some kind soul please leave some kind of message in my reputation cos the last one has dropped out of the list so I cant find this thread as easily now


----------



## CavalierOwner

Mese said:


> I have no idea how people make these kind of vids where their sims dance like this , but this is a good one
> 
> Sims 3 Gangnam Sexy Style - YouTube
> 
> Favour please .... could some kind soul please leave some kind of message in my reputation cos the last one has dropped out of the list so I cant find this thread as easily now


Just tried but I've used all if my rep blobs up!  Sorry.


----------



## lols82

Mese said:


> I have no idea how people make these kind of vids where their sims dance like this , but this is a good one
> 
> Sims 3 Gangnam Sexy Style - YouTube
> 
> Favour please .... could some kind soul please leave some kind of message in my reputation cos the last one has dropped out of the list so I cant find this thread as easily now


How do you view your 'reputation'?


----------



## Mese

lols82 said:


> How do you view your 'reputation'?


To leave rep click the scales on the top right of someones post ... you can leave negative or positive

To view rep go to your profile , you should see the last 5 reps given you there


----------



## Guest

I just installed on pets, then clicked on the icon on my desktop and it crashes when it gets to the game launcher thing.

Is there any other way I can get onto the game?


----------



## Guest

Managed to get in via another way.

Another q! So if anyone's played sims 2 pets, there is the option to buy a pet from the store... is there any way I can do this in sims 3 or is adopting a pet from the phone/newspaper/computer the only way? I'd like to customise the dog I get!


----------



## Plebob

You can create a pet in create a sim then add it to your family in the same way as people.

Eta - also if you do testingcheatsenabled true , then shift and right click on a sim you can edit any sim through create a sim. Not tried it with a pet but worth trying?


----------



## Mese

The saga of the sloooooooooooooow sims3 game

So , I loaded my game as per usual , only this time instead of loading like a bee on speed it went to a black screen which took over 12 minutes to go onto the loading screen (I timed it , so tbh it was actually longer than that cos it was a while before I started timing it)
The loading screen took about 20 minutes , onto the choose your game screen , so I chose a new game , which took over an hour to load (by this point im going off to clean the house , cook a 6 course meal , walk the dogs and paint the bathroom , lmao) I come back and yep its finally loaded , theres Appaloosa Plains in all its glory

Jump into CAS , er , no , hang-on , I wait for another 20 minutes for CAS to load , try making a sim , by which time im debating either throwing the puter out of the nearest window or simply going back to repainting the bathroom , manage to get her hair and face sorted which takes over an hour and a half , so I close the game , admit defeat and go searching for an answer

I decide to do a factory reset , easy as pie to do , so now I have a vanilla game with just my Mods and its still acting like the puters not even turned on ... exit game (which by the way takes at least 10 minutes to do) and decide theres nothing else for it I have to uninstall/reinstall all the EP's and SP's 

So I do all that , time consuming and boring , jump back in and ......... yawn , its still slow 

Its at this point that I remember putting a package file into the mods folder , but did I check it with Delphy first ? I cant remember ... so I find the file , take it out of the folder , reload the game and .........

Perfection , the games back to being a bee on speed and alls well , install all my custom content and its still happy and playing smoothly , no lag or slowness 

The moral of the story is , always check those bloody custom content sims3files and packages ... I could have saved myself almost 6 hours of frustration and boredom just by remembering to do that


----------



## RabbitMonster

I GOT SEASONS!!! Cost me £30 but it was SO worth it. I am a happy bunny


----------



## Quinzell

Mese said:


> Favour please .... could some kind soul please leave some kind of message in my reputation cos the last one has dropped out of the list so I cant find this thread as easily now


Oops, just realized this was an old post 

My husband has just upgraded his laptop and I now have his Alienware....its fantastic playing the Sims on. Its like a completely different game!!

I'm quite enjoying Seasons although I'm wondering if I'm missing something as my gardener Sim has nothing to do during the winter months...

I'm quite proud of my house so I'll have to take pictures for everyone


----------



## RabbitMonster

Anyone got any ideas on how I should mount one of my games onto daemon tools?


----------



## Catz1

So I got my new lap top during the week and I've just installed pets and generations.. can't wait to start playing again this evening 

Its gonna be a good Christmas


----------



## pheebus

I haven't posted on here in ages, I have sims 3 pets for ps3, but I got it for PC for Christmas today  (Sims 3 and the pets expansion pack) Why does it take so long to update :nonod: I have a feeling I'll be late to bed tonight :ihih: xx


----------



## lols82

I'm currently downloading Pets, let my lazy Boxing Day commence


----------



## RabbitMonster

I have to remove all my Sims games


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell

im buying them all 

cant wait


----------



## Mese

RabbitMonster said:


> I have to remove all my Sims games


Awww why hun ?


----------



## RabbitMonster

Mese said:


> Awww why hun ?


They keep crashing my computer and it's struggling to turn back on. So I've taken them off and I'll reinstall them on the OH's computer cus it'll have a much bigger RAM so can run it better.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell

i has it    

only put the main game on for now, love it already


----------



## Quinzell

I've downloaded Sunlit Tides and have started a new game on there....love the beach houses!

I'm thinking of downloading that new conservatory expansion thing....love the look of it.


----------



## Mese

I got an unexpected windfall yesterday , and decided I would treat myself to all the things I have wanted from the store for ages 

So I am now the proud owner of 

Sunlit Tides Gold 
Monte Vista 
Aurora skies gold 
Le Cinema Plumbob 
Level up collection set 
Forest bedroom 
Panda and friends 
Vertical challenge wall 
Itadakimasu! Japanese Inspired Dining 

No-one I know in RL will understand just how happy all this new stuff makes me , but I know you guys will understand and be happy for me (I hope) 

I am SO going to have a ball when I next load up my game  :thumbup:  :thumbup:  :thumbup:


----------



## CavalierOwner

Mese said:


> I got an unexpected windfall yesterday , and decided I would treat myself to all the things I have wanted from the store for ages
> 
> So I am now the proud owner of
> 
> Sunlit Tides Gold
> Monte Vista
> Aurora skies gold
> Le Cinema Plumbob
> Level up collection set
> Forest bedroom
> Panda and friends
> Vertical challenge wall
> Itadakimasu! Japanese Inspired Dining
> 
> No-one I know in RL will understand just how happy all this new stuff makes me , but I know you guys will understand and be happy for me (I hope)
> 
> I am SO going to have a ball when I next load up my game  :thumbup:  :thumbup:  :thumbup:


Wow, congrats on your purchases, you lucky devil.  I haven't played sims since seasons came out :crying: I was so p!ssed off with it not working that I haven't tried it since.


----------



## Quinzell

CavalierOwner said:


> Wow, congrats on your purchases, you lucky devil.  I haven't played sims since seasons came out :crying: I was so p!ssed off with it not working that I haven't tried it since.


You should try it as there've been a few updates so it might work more.

Mese, you lucky thing. There are a few there that I want to. Never heard of le cinema plumbob.... need to look that up!


----------



## Mese

CavalierOwner said:


> Wow, congrats on your purchases, you lucky devil.  I haven't played sims since seasons came out :crying: I was so p!ssed off with it not working that I haven't tried it since.


It may be worth trying again now patches have come out for it 



LouiseH said:


> You should try it as there've been a few updates so it might work more.
> 
> Mese, you lucky thing. There are a few there that I want to. Never heard of le cinema plumbob.... need to look that up!


Its a new venue that came out on the 7th , looks awesome and the new ticket system you get with it can be used to create so many different things


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

It's so addictive!!!


----------



## Indiandpuppy

I love sims! I have sims 1 complete delux , sims 2 and all expansion packs and sims 3 and sims 3 pets  sims 4 out soon! x


----------



## Mese

Im reserving judgement on the sims 4 until more is known 

Really looking forward to the Dragon Valley world thats coming out on the 30th , and the archery range venue that comes out the same day 

We're getting Dragons again  :thumbup: :w00t:


----------



## Wiz201

Sims 4? Good god, I've not played on Sims 3 in ages.


----------



## Indiandpuppy

I am quite annoyed not had time to get all the expansions yet! x


----------



## Mese

Indiandpuppy said:


> I am quite annoyed not had time to get all the expansions yet! x


I get stuff pre-ordered or on the day it comes out now .... I cant afford to but that hasnt stopped me yet  :lol:


----------



## ginge2804

I have recently become obsessed with sims again!

I was just about to go crazy buying expansion packs when I heard sims 4 was going to come out...
Don't know if to get a few or wait for the new sims now!


----------



## JessIncaFCR

Is it just me or is it impossible to play Sims for just a few mins?! For me, a few mins turns into a few hours! Crazily addictive


----------



## Mese

ginge2804 said:


> I have recently become obsessed with sims again!
> 
> I was just about to go crazy buying expansion packs when I heard sims 4 was going to come out...
> Don't know if to get a few or wait for the new sims now!


Sims 4 isnt coming out til 2014 , sims 3 still has two more EP's and at least 1 more SP to come out this year .... buy , buy , buy 



JessIncaFCR said:


> Is it just me or is it impossible to play Sims for just a few mins?! For me, a few mins turns into a few hours! Crazily addictive


Its not just you , lol


----------



## Mese

Oh wow , Dragon Valley is absolutely gorgeous , the buildings are stunning , especially the school ... seriously EA , well done with this world :thumbup:

Its my fave world over any other ive ever played in , both EA made and custom made

I got the gold version so have the celtic lands set and also the archery venue (which you buy separately with the simpoints included when you buy the world) im currently trying to hatch a Black dragon but I keep getting the green ones , my sim has 4 of them now , lol


----------



## lozzibear

I love The Sims  I haven't played it in a while though, so I think I might just need to put it back on the computer tonight...  I love Pets, the horses are amazing and I love breeding them to see what wonderful colour combinations will come out  That is actually my favourite part... well, that and building the houses


----------



## Mese

lozzibear said:


> I love The Sims  I haven't played it in a while though, so I think I might just need to put it back on the computer tonight...  I love Pets, the horses are amazing and I love breeding them to see what wonderful colour combinations will come out  That is actually my favourite part... well, that and building the houses


I had the most gorgeous stallion that I was breeding with , Cyclone he was called , he was a light grey and white paint , I adored him , he sired beautiful foals ... but I lost him when my puter went belly up

Id put many hours into training him etc and I honestly felt like crying 

I know I could reproduce him but it wouldnt be the same ... am I insane , lol

This was him


----------



## CharleyRogan

Is the new EP worth the money?


----------



## ItsonlyChris

Ahhh I bloomin' love a Sims session! 

Currently have my sim and his wife in the military since my sim has his lifetime wish on being an astronaut and the amount of money you get from that job is crazy! His wife wants to learn every recipe though....

They're in the money now my sim's a werewolf. I just farm Tiberium :lol:

The University EP is good though, you get a whole campus/town kinda thing with all the new features in it. My sim joined a frat house and it was really annoying. The different classes are good too. It's worth watching a review on Youtube for the items though! I mostly use the Generations items


----------



## Mese

CharleyRogan said:


> Is the new EP worth the money?


University is great and comes with bowling , what more could you want 



ItsonlyChris said:


> Ahhh I bloomin' love a Sims session!
> 
> Currently have my sim and his wife in the military since my sim has his lifetime wish on being an astronaut and the amount of money you get from that job is crazy! His wife wants to learn every recipe though....
> 
> They're in the money now my sim's a werewolf. I just farm Tiberium :lol:
> 
> The University EP is good though, you get a whole campus/town kinda thing with all the new features in it. My sim joined a frat house and it was really annoying. The different classes are good too. It's worth watching a review on Youtube for the items though! I mostly use the Generations items


I normally get my sims into either the chef or astronaut career , the astronaut for the cash and the chef for the fridge


----------



## Mese

We got cows now 

Farm Fresh Folk Set - Store - The Sims

Just bought mine but yet to play ... so we have chickens , cows , bees and veg , all we need now is sheep and pigs


----------



## Guest

I've been in a major sims playing phase, spent four hours the other day on it.


----------



## Mese

la468 said:


> I've been in a major sims playing phase, spent four hours the other day on it.


If im correct I believe that legally that is the minimum you are allowed to play for once starting the game :laugh:


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

Is there anywhere you can get the store items for free?


----------



## Guest

Mese said:


> If im correct I believe that legally that is the minimum you are allowed to play for once starting the game :laugh:


Hehe. I don't play it if I'm too busy with studies as I know I'll end up on it for hours..... ironically on university life expansion pack.


----------



## Mese

YorkshireMuppet said:


> Is there anywhere you can get the store items for free?


Not legally , lol
But you can get them here ® Games4theworld Downloads
Theres a whole section dedicated to the Sims 3 , inc all downloads for the store

Theres also this site http://piratenotthief.blogspot.co.uk/

I used to use these but now I buy the stuff so I dont know how good either of them are now


----------



## SarahBee

Oh noooo!!!

I've not played since getting our puppy two months ago as she gets all my free time, but right now she's outside playing with the OH and I have a real urge to start up again!!!


----------



## Mese

I swear my sims game has it in for my newest sim , Star Black

I made her an eco - friendly sim , a vegetable gardener who kept bees , chickens and cows and fished. She was doing well and was only just over a week into the game (sim time) when a meteor appeared (my first ever meteor in gawd knows how many years playing the sims) ... I told her to leave the lot and she did , but then dashed right back under the meteor and got killed , stupid sim ... end of that game as she was the only sim in the household

So I decided to start a new game with her going into the Military career ... first thing that happens just before moving into her new house (a cheap starter one) the game says it was hit by a meteor and did I want to clean it up , extracting the urine much sims game , lol 
Anyway , she's happily doing her thing , gaining skills etc and she gets a wish to visit the neighbourhood pool , so off she goes ... and guess what , another meteor  But this time she moved off the lot when I told her to and stayed off , and made over 13 thousand simoleans after collecting and analysing the fallen meteor , yippee !

Needless to say im quite nervous now playing her , she seems to be a meteor magnet , lol

This is her outside her new house


----------



## Guest

I've never had a meteor thankfully, I always worry I'll get one and it'll kill my sims so I always save my game a lot incase it happens. Now I've said that I'll get one!

How long do you have before the meteor hits from the time you get the warning? I watched videos of it on YouTube but they seem to be different.


----------



## Guest

Want to add I think sims can get more meteors if they have the unlucky trait or spend time with the telescope.


----------



## Mese

Theres enough time to cancel any actions and move , but you have to make sure they dont go back. 

Star doesnt have the unlucky trait and has never used the telescope  ... and guess what , yet another meteor fell just now while she was at work , I got her out and then sent her back once the meteor had fallen , another 8000 simoleans , thankyou very much , lol
At this rate she doesnt have to work , just wait for a meteor and make tons collecting all the space rocks etc , lol

This is the first time ive played since patching up to 1.57 , maybe they altered summat by mistake and thats why all the meteors ?? ... ive also noticed the carpool is saying its going to arrive but isnt , which is no big deal as she has a motorbike anyway


----------



## Guest

Yeah it's weird that all of a sudden you're getting meteors.. apparently they're unusual to occur. I have played the sims with ambitions installed for about 6 months now (maybe longer) and I've never had one. I don't really want one either tbh as can't be bothered to clean it all up after.


----------



## Mese

Well ive had another one that killed off 9 people where my sim works , dont know how my sim managed to escape it because I didnt notice the announcement saying a meteor was coming , it was just lucky that id lined my sim up to go somewhere straight after work and she had just left when it fell , she did get singed though

Ive found a MOD at moreawesomethanyou for no meteors , so fingers crossed it works cos this is getting ridiculous , my sim is becoming a death trap for anyone whose where she is 
I darent start a family with her yet


----------



## Guest

It has to be a glitch in my opinion. Too much of a coincidence that you suddenly have loads of meteors, generally ppl may get one or two but that's it generally.


----------



## Mirx3

I play the sims!!  I love it! 

I've been playing the sims forever and I've never had a single meteor


----------



## Mese

la468 said:


> It has to be a glitch in my opinion. Too much of a coincidence that you suddenly have loads of meteors, generally ppl may get one or two but that's it generally.


Well I plan on playing the game today so i'll let you know if the MOD works or not 



Mirx3 said:


> I play the sims!!  I love it!
> 
> I've been playing the sims forever and I've never had a single meteor


Ooooo you've done it now , you'll suddenly start to get loads , lol


----------



## Mirx3

I'd be ok with it if my sim survives and I get 13k in one whack :lol:


----------



## Mese

OMIGAWD

Sims 4 build/buy mode sounds fricken awesome ... I cant wait 

Curtis Paradis explaining some of the build/buy mode :thumbup:


----------



## Staysee

Getting back onto sims after a long while!


----------



## Mirx3

I've just created a new family and decided I'd play through the teenager and move up through her and then eventually move out and so on and so on. That way, I can make plenty of friends through school, train skills and stuff while a teenager. 

Still no meteor yet lol =p


EDIT: how do you adopt strays? I've never managed to do it, because when an animal shows up at my door step I only ever see it once or twice.


----------



## Mese

You have to ask the stray to leave. Within a few days the stray will come back to your lot and will have an "adopt stray" option
I havent tried this I just read it on the main sims 3 forum ... hope it works for you 

On another note ... No meteors for over a sim week now since putting in the no meteors MOD , so yay

Now all I need to do is work out why the hire a gardener MOD isnt showing up ... theres always something with this game huh , lol


----------



## Guest

Mese said:


> You have to ask the stray to leave. Within a few days the stray will come back to your lot and will have an "adopt stray" option
> I havent tried this I just read it on the main sims 3 forum ... hope it works for you
> 
> On another note ... No meteors for over a sim week now since putting in the no meteors MOD , so yay
> 
> Now all I need to do is work out why the hire a gardener MOD isnt showing up ... theres always something with this game huh , lol


I might sound silly but what's a MOD? 

I played the Sims 3 today, my sim graduated finally YAY and is now living with her husband and her parents in their house. They are gonna move out soon, once I can be bothered to move them haha.

Not much happening elsewhere though. Might have to play it again later.


----------



## Mese

la468 said:


> I might sound silly but what's a MOD?
> 
> I played the Sims 3 today, my sim graduated finally YAY and is now living with her husband and her parents in their house. They are gonna move out soon, once I can be bothered to move them haha.
> 
> Not much happening elsewhere though. Might have to play it again later.


MODs change the way things work in the game 
The most famous Modder (imo) is Twallan , he does the Nraas MODs which you can find here http://nraas.wikispaces.com/
Theres also a few MODs by Bluegenjutsu at SimAsylum I couldnt play without ... and Velocitygrass does three MODs I love too


----------



## Mese

Typical ... I have my relatively new sim and her bf that im enjoying playing , they live in Sunset Valley (seasons remodel) a custom world.

Well what have I just found , a new 2013 version of Sunset Valley , its been remodelled and incorporates stuff from every expansion pack , so it even has houseboats , which is awesome as I still have trouble playing in the island paradise world
New Sunset Valley 2013 Trailer (EN) - YouTube

Looks like im going to be starting a new game with a new sim tonight , lol


----------



## Mirx3

Do you have to have Island Paradise to play that map? I've not got it yet.


----------



## Mese

Mirx3 said:


> Do you have to have Island Paradise to play that map? I've not got it yet.


They say you can play without having a certain expansion pack and that things will simply be replaced with others from another expansion


----------



## Mirx3

Oh cool, then I will try it


----------



## Mese

Mirx3 said:


> Oh cool, then I will try it


I dont know what they'll replace the dive spot with ... let me know , it would be funny seeing a chair just plonked in the middle of the ocean


----------



## Mirx3

I'll check it, I was crocheting  about to download it now.


----------



## Mirx3

Just read errors will occur if you don't have all expansions. UGH!


----------



## Mese

Mirx3 said:


> Just read errors will occur if you don't have all expansions. UGH!


Why say things will be replaced then , why not just state dont download if you dont have all the expansions needed ... that sucks

You could always go IP shopping


----------



## Mirx3

It does say they will be replaced or removed, but also states that it sometimes causes errors.

hmm, maybe!


----------



## Mese

My Movie Stuff SP is here :thumbup:

Wont have time to install it until tonight though , my new beds getting delivered today so im blitzing the bedroom while I have the chance  , plus I have 4 dogs here demanding attention (im looking after my Brothers dog while he and his gf are away for two weeks)


----------



## Mese

Thread died again ... oh well I guess i'll just talk to myself then 

Some new videos about the new world that is being released 26th Sept , *Midnight Hollow*

Architecture in Midnight Hollow





The all new Golden Ticket Toy Shop





Savvy Store Collection





*And some about the new expansion pack , Into the Future*

Into The Future Gameplay - The Wasteland





All New Future Fashion





Quantum Power Pack





Sprites and Plumbots


----------



## Guest

Hi! I'm here still! 

I bought late night and have been playing around with it, it's pretty good and I like the fact the sims can live in apartments alongside go out to bars etc. 

I've decided not to purchase anymore EPs though as they cost a lot and I need to save for xmas - I have 4 (pets, university, ambitions and late night) so I will keep with them until after xmas now.


----------



## Mese

Im hosting a lottery to win the new Grims Mansion venue on the main sims 3 forum. 
To be in with a chance of winning it just post on my thread a little poem about Grimmy (doesnt have to be anything special , its just a bit of fun) and a link to your wishlist (make sure you have the venue in your wishlist or I wont be able to gift it to you should you win)

To enter just go to the main sims3 forum , then go to the 'Gift gathering - thankyous and gifting' section of the forum and find the thread titled 'Win Grims Mansion'

The names will be put into random.org and the thirteenth name on that list will win the venue

Lotto ends sunday night


----------



## Nicky10

I may be mildly addicted to sims 3 . I don't tend to just play families though I prefer playing the challenges like the apocalypse challenge. I get bored of just playing through their lives.


----------



## Mese

Depends what mood im in as to what family I play.

In one family the Daughter is an adventurer and is always off raiding the tombs 

In another family my sim breeds horses

In another he has to complete to level 10 every job/profession in the game (yes ive stopped aging for him , lol)

In another I have a legacy family ... but ive just started that one

and so on ... I do like the challenges but I hate rules so I never quite manage to do them properly


----------



## Mirx3

I've never done a challenge before... will someone suggestion a few and instructions?  I'd love to try something new. I always end up making a married/family/lots of kids/animals lol then I get bored and try to do something different but always end up with the same


----------



## Nicky10

http://ts3ac.wikispaces.com/TS3AC
But be warned there are a LOT of rules

Legacy is easier if you google it


----------



## Mese

Mirx3 said:


> I've never done a challenge before... will someone suggestion a few and instructions?  I'd love to try something new. I always end up making a married/family/lots of kids/animals lol then I get bored and try to do something different but always end up with the same


Mod the sims has a whole section devoted to the different challenges
Mod The Sims - Sims 3 Challenges


----------



## Mirx3

Thank you!

Now I will have PLENTY to do it seems  excited!!

Any challenges that you recommend?


----------



## Mese

Mirx3 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Now I will have PLENTY to do it seems  excited!!
> 
> Any challenges that you recommend?


The Midnight sun challenge was fun ... if you want tips etc go to youtube and type it in , loads have done letsplays on this challenge (infact you can type in pretty much anything sim-wise in youtube and theres always at least one person who has tried it , lol)


----------



## Nicky10

Mese said:


> The Midnight sun challenge was fun ... if you want tips etc go to youtube and type it in , loads have done letsplays on this challenge (infact you can type in pretty much anything sim-wise in youtube and theres always at least one person who has tried it , lol)


That sounds like fun I'll have to try it


----------



## Mirx3

Ohh I am super excited! 

No sleep tonight  LOL


----------



## Nicky10

If I hadn't had to put my computer back to factory setting and reinstall all the games today I would be playing it :mad5:


----------



## Mirx3

Nicky10 said:


> If I hadn't had to put my computer back to factory setting and reinstall all the games today I would be playing it :mad5:


Oh god!

I hate reinstalling the games... takes sooooo long. well depending what expansions you have. but still!


----------



## Mirx3

I was looking at the purebred challenge it says make your breed? What does that mean? Just choose one?


----------



## Mese

Mirx3 said:


> I was looking at the purebred challenge it says make your breed? What does that mean? Just choose one?


You can choose one and go with that or you can alter it in advanced mode if you want , make the shape different , the fur different , play with the colours etc etc until you get the desired 'breed' you want


----------



## Mirx3

Mese said:


> You can choose one and go with that or you can alter it in advanced mode if you want , make the shape different , the fur different , play with the colours etc etc until you get the desired 'breed' you want


Ohhh! that just confused me a little lol

Did I pick a hard challenge? lol


----------



## Mese

Nah , just pick a breed from their list if you dont fancy playing around in CAS


----------



## Guest

LOVE SIMS!
I'm an addict


----------



## Mirx3

I just got sims 3 Island paradise for £15.99


----------



## Mese

AnimalObsessed said:


> LOVE SIMS!
> I'm an addict


Welcome to the official PF Sims 3 addict club 



Mirx3 said:


> I just got sims 3 Island paradise for £15.99


Bargain :thumbup:

My Into the Future just got here and is now installed ... so if no-one hears from me for a month or two you'll know why , lol

Im kinda excited but also sad at the same time , this is officially the end of the Sims 3 
Unless you shop at the sims 3 store , then we're due at least 3 more worlds (so the rumour mill is saying) and gawd knows how many more venues and sets


----------



## Mese

Nicky10 said:


> If I hadn't had to put my computer back to factory setting and reinstall all the games today I would be playing it :mad5:


You dont always have to totally uninstall/reinstall you know , 9 times out of 10 all I do is rename the sims 3 folder

Go to your Documents/ElectronicArts folder and you should see a folder named The Sims 3
Just rename it to The Sims 3 Old 
Then open your game as normal .... but quit once you reach the screen where you choose which world you want to play in
Go back to your Documents folder and check and in the EA folder there should now be two folders , your renamed Sims 3 old folder and a new The Sims 3 folder

The game will ALWAYS choose the folder named just The Sims 3 , so you now have a vanilla install of the game ... put back in whatever custom content / Mods / custom music you want and you're set to go

You can always swap and change folders by simply naming the one you want to play with The Sims 3 and renaming the other folder so it doesnt also say just The Sims 3... I put a number after the name , such as The Sims 3 1
In this way I can have many installs , with different levels of CC in them or none at all

Of course if doing this doesnt sort out any problem you have then an uninstall/install is the only choice

Oh [email protected] ... I just reread what you wrote and saw you had to reformat your computer , im such a dumbass , I needn't have written all that , lol


----------



## Guest

I want to get either seasons or generations. Anyone played either or both and which one would you say is the best out of the two??? Really stuck!


----------



## Quinzell

I have seasons and I do love it but I do find the weather (especially the snow) starts to get a bit annoying. You can turn the effects down but I tend to change my months so that the summer months are the longest and the snow, etc only last a few days.

Did anyone used to play the Sims online? I loved that game and wish it would come back. Had many hilarious evenings on that game and met many great friends that I am still in contact with now.


----------



## Nicky10

la468 said:


> I want to get either seasons or generations. Anyone played either or both and which one would you say is the best out of the two??? Really stuck!


Seasons adds more than generations I think but the weather can be annoying.


----------



## Guest

LouiseH said:


> I have seasons and I do love it but I do find the weather (especially the snow) starts to get a bit annoying. You can turn the effects down but I tend to change my months so that the summer months are the longest and the snow, etc only last a few days.
> 
> Did anyone used to play the Sims online? I loved that game and wish it would come back. Had many hilarious evenings on that game and met many great friends that I am still in contact with now.


Thanks to you and Nicky10 for replying. I've had a look around online and I'm leaning towards generations so think I'll get that.


----------



## Mese

After much searching ive finally tracked down and bought a brand new limited edition version of Pets :thumbup1:
Gawd this was hard to find in the UK 

I can finally have the pet store in my game :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest

Can't stop playing it ! 
I keep getting my sims pregnant. How messed up am I?


----------



## Guest

AnimalObsessed said:


> Can't stop playing it !
> I keep getting my sims pregnant. How messed up am I?


All my sims have large families too! Been playing it like mad the past couple days.


----------



## Mese

AnimalObsessed said:


> Can't stop playing it !
> I keep getting my sims pregnant. How messed up am I?


lmao , im the same

Im always determined that my sim will get to the top of their careers (or pretty close to the top) before starting a family , but somehow they always end up having three or four kids before they reach even level 5

I wonder what that says about us ?


----------



## Guest

I'm like 'Try for a baby' and then I'll move the camera away and wait for the little noise and/or the vomiting sim


----------



## Guest

Does anyone know how to install a new world on the sims? I tried to download the free one off the sims store but it doesn't seem to download properly.


----------



## Quinzell

la468 said:


> Thanks to you and Nicky10 for replying. I've had a look around online and I'm leaning towards generations so think I'll get that.


You really must get seasons too at some point. I do think it is my favourite because I love the beaches, etc but the weather does become really annoying.



AnimalObsessed said:


> Can't stop playing it !
> I keep getting my sims pregnant. How messed up am I?


LOL have you tried the lifetime wish Fertility Treatment? You are more likely to have twins and can also have triplets - I think I've only had that happen once though.


----------



## Guest

LouiseH said:


> You really must get seasons too at some point. I do think it is my favourite because I love the beaches, etc but the weather does become really annoying.
> 
> LOL have you tried the lifetime wish Fertility Treatment? You are more likely to have twins and can also have triplets - I think I've only had that happen once though.


Another tip if you want multiples. Get the female to watch kids TV, read pregnancy books and listen to kids radio whilst pregnant.

Yes I will get seasons at some point.


----------



## Guest

LouiseH said:


> LOL have you tried the lifetime wish Fertility Treatment? You are more likely to have twins and can also have triplets - I think I've only had that happen once though.


Oh yes. I'm like the fertility God! 
Although I struggle with twins and triplets. Usually call a babysitter or wait until one baby is a toddler or child


----------



## Mese

I always have the babies on only two days until they age up , I love kids but the babies stage is just boring


----------



## Nicky10

I can handle the babies fine they just tend to be left in the cot until they need feeding/changing/playing with . I hate toddlers though so much work


----------



## Mese

Nicky10 said:


> I can handle the babies fine they just tend to be left in the cot until they need feeding/changing/playing with . I hate toddlers though so much work


I love the toddlers , and they are even easier now with the playpen and the walker


----------



## Nicky10

Mese said:


> I love the toddlers , and they are even easier now with the playpen and the walker


Both of which are banned in an apocalypse challenge and I'm determined to finish at least one :frown2:


----------



## Mese

la468 said:


> Does anyone know how to install a new world on the sims? I tried to download the free one off the sims store but it doesn't seem to download properly.


You could always try talking to an EA game advisor , ive always found them incredibly helpful in the past
https://help.ea.com/en/contact-us/ask


----------



## Guest

Mese said:


> You could always try talking to an EA game advisor , ive always found them incredibly helpful in the past
> https://help.ea.com/en/contact-us/ask


Thank you. I'll check it out. I'm not too bothered that I can't use the free world but it would be nice to do so.


----------



## Mese

Very disappointed in the limited edition game which arrived today
No code for the main disc so it cant be installed , but I figured what the heck i'll just use the limited edition code (which was included) and get the goodies im missing that way ... nope , that code was only valid til 2012

so the whole thing is useless , and yes im sending it them back for a full refund


----------



## Goldstar

I'm just glad my OH has completed GTA 5 for the 3rd time now and is bored so I can continue with Sims 3  
I did enjoy GTA 5 myself though I must admit


----------



## Jesthar

I borrowed the first Sims to try years ago, thinking I'd really enjoy it as I liked management type games.

How wrong I was, the level of micromanagement required just did my head in! After several hours spent reminding my little chap to go to bed, get up, eat, wash, wash up, go to the loo, go to work etc. I was bored to tears and exceedingly grateful I'd borrowed it, not bought it! If they ever do a version where your sims are capable of taking care of the basics, then I might give it another go, but not before... 

There was a rather fun experiment on another forum I'm on, though, where somone asked for volunteers to be characters in their game (you got to pick your own lok and traits etc.) and then took loads of screenshots of the action as he played. Then every few days he or another volunteer assembled about a drozen of the screenshots into a progressive story on the forum thread - it turned out to be a very entertaining few weeks!


----------



## Goldstar

Jesthar said:


> I borrowed the first Sims to try years ago, thinking I'd really enjoy it as I liked management type games.
> 
> How wrong I was, *the level of micromanagement required just did my head in! After several hours spent reminding my little chap to go to bed, get up, eat, wash, wash up, go to the loo, go to work etc.* I was bored to tears and exceedingly grateful I'd borrowed it, not bought it! If they ever do a version where your sims are capable of taking care of the basics, then I might give it another go, but not before...
> 
> There was a rather fun experiment on another forum I'm on, though, where somone asked for volunteers to be characters in their game (you got to pick your own lok and traits etc.) and then took loads of screenshots of the action as he played. Then every few days he or another volunteer assembled about a drozen of the screenshots into a progressive story on the forum thread - it turned out to be a very entertaining few weeks!


It's almost tiring  don't know why I like it so much


----------



## Guest

The only negative is the fact that it crashes all the bloomin' time


----------



## Mese

AnimalObsessed said:


> The only negative is the fact that it crashes all the bloomin' time


Mine doesnt ... do you use CC or Mods ?


----------



## xgemma86x

and now im back to playing this game


----------



## SarahBee

Me too!

Turned it on yesterday and now I'm hooked again


----------



## Mese

I've a confession to make , I havent played my Sims for well over a month now 

Im well into X-Com at the moment and also started playing Crysis Warhead again :thumbup:


----------



## Quinzell

I recently installed the university one. It drives me mad! When my sim has to go to class, there are so many of them outside the university that by the time he gets to go in, class is almost over! Grrrrr

Has anyone else had a mermaid sim? Are they incredibly frustrating with their constant need for hydration and kelp?


----------



## JessIncaFCR

Are the university and island paradise expansion packs actually worth it?


----------



## Quinzell

I love the paradise island one; although I haven't had myself a houseboat yet. Its only the mermaids that annoy me.

The university one though, I doubt that I will bother with too much - although it probably didn't help that it was a mermaid sim that I took there so whenever he wasn't at university, studying or sleeping, he had to swim to re-hydrate.


----------



## JessIncaFCR

LouiseH said:


> I love the paradise island one; although I haven't had myself a houseboat yet. Its only the mermaids that annoy me.
> 
> The university one though, I doubt that I will bother with too much - although it probably didn't help that it was a mermaid sim that I took there so whenever he wasn't at university, studying or sleeping, he had to swim to re-hydrate.


Thanks - I have been thinking that I must get the Island Paradise one, but maybe I won't bother with University..

I can't wait for Sims 4  When in 2014 is it actually supposed to come out?


----------



## SarahBee

I've got Sims 3, Ambitions and Showtime, but I'm itching for some of the other ones like Late Night and Supernatural... and of course, pets!

Downloads are only £11.99 online at the moment, but I really shouldn't be spending right now 

EDIT: now I've spend too long looking and I'm buying Late Night. I hate you all!!


----------



## ItsonlyChris

I've only skipped the two most recent packs for Sims 3 

My guy is a photographer and I'm going to build a bar in the basement of his house 

I'll probably pop it on soon and have a go! I used to be able to play it for hours at a time, but now I only really play it for a bit since it seems that less happens?

I remember having a weird love triangle thing where my sim and his wife took in a woman and her daughter since, I think her house wasn't suited for a baby. Anyway my sim then had a daughter that wasn't even his own?


----------

